# *~*The Official December Testing Thread*~* 52 BFP's and counting!



## im_mi

:pink: :blue: :yellow: :pink: :blue: :yellow:

*Hi everyone! Welcome to the official December testing thread!

Post below with your testing dates and keep updating me!

Here's to lots and lots of Christmas Babies!*

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

1st
Just1Please
:angel: WannaB :angel:
lisa1
:witch: louloubabs :witch:
:witch: mrschoochoo :witch:
hanniebean
:witch: lozncrystal :witch:
:angel: AliKat :angel:
:angel: tattyteddy08 :angel:


2nd
:bfp: HollySSmith :bfp:
:angel: fifi-folle :angel:
:bfp: AislingMcM :bfp:
manchester1
:bfp: jonkey :bfp:
:witch: mlyn26 :witch:
:witch: angel75 :witch:


3rd
:bfp: Kiwichick17 :bfp:
xxvcxx
Charliemarina
:witch: LuvMyBoys :witch:
sabridetobe
lindseyanne
:witch: jojo-m :witch:
LouP84
:witch: Kita :witch:
:bfp: falcon :bfp:

4th
RebaRezzelba
GossipGirly
:witch: MissyMojo :witch:
QueenieMurphy
:bfp: Shells :bfp:
:witch: caro103 :witch:
katzone
:bfp: toriaaaaTRASH :bfp:
:witch: MrsH1980 :witch:
groovygirl
babytyme
:bfp: vermeil :bfp:


5th
:bfp: linsg :bfp:
Stacey_89
:witch: J's promise :witch:
Kates McGee
:bfp: Lover :bfp:
:witch: Aster :witch:
:bfp: ozzie24 :bfp:
:bfp: lumpybumpy :bfp:


6th
pinkflamingo
maxyp
:witch: Marrissa_E :witch:
:witch: MrsLQ :witch:
:bfp: futureM2be :bfp:
:bfp: Jenni1388 :bfp:


7th
:witch: I_sparkle :witch:
:witch: Mrs LP :witch:
:witch: Willynilly :witch:
want2beamummy
:witch: APBTlover :witch:
josey123
:angel: majm1241 :angel:
:witch: Waiting2bMommy :witch:
:witch: Angelblue :witch:
:witch: Munki :witch:
:witch: Rompy :witch:

8th
:witch: LauraLy :witch:
Smiler13
:bfp: vicwick :bfp:
tanikit
emzdreamgirl
:witch: :StinaLeigh :witch:
:witch: spencerbear :witch:
:witch: ArcticBaby :witch:


9th
:witch: wantingno.2 :witch:
:bfp: tickledpink3 :bfp:
:witch: hibiscus07 :witch:
:witch: 2016 :witch:
:angel: Wyatt'smama :angel:
:witch: MommyMichele :witch:
ARouge


10th
:witch: stephwiggy :witch:
:bfp: hlaner85 :bfp:
CandyBaby
:witch: bubbles :witch:
:witch: moochacha :witch:
want2Bamommy
:witch: Virginia :witch:
:bfp: heatherv2 :bfp:


11th
Dipar_butt3
:witch: BabyPatel :witch:
:witch: Wewantourmush :witch:
:witch: lovebabies :witch:
:witch: TaeBoMama :witch:
:bfp: wiganlass :bfp:
:bfp: wanabe22 :bfp:

12th
bbhopes
MrS. MaBrEy
:witch: koala :witch:
emz87
:bfp: Leannec :bfp:
:witch: CoRbEkR :witch:

13th
iwanta8a8y
:bfp: Csunshine013 :bfp:
bellaboo
ryder
soon2 b wifey
:bfp: Guppy051708 :bfp:
:witch: anteater :witch:
nurselochia
xjustmex

14th
:witch: dan-o :witch:
jojazz
jersdoll
Lovemyboy
:witch: wish2bmama :witch:
mrskcbrown
lilaala
:angel: scorpiodragon :angel:
:bfp: elfie :bfp:
LuciLu88
:bfp: sammynashley :bfp:
:bfp: fein&waiting :bfp:
:bfp: Lady_J :bfp:
:bfp: melon#1 :bfp:


15th
Tudor Rose
Vegas Mama
:bfp: texaswife2006 :bfp:
Daddysgirl
:witch: stargirl69 :witch:
:witch: jodie4805 :witch:
makeithappen
:witch: notquitesure :witch:
sjdrocit
:witch: Turtlemad :witch:
:witch: mommahawk :witch:


16th
Hopeful 4 #1
:witch: ablacketer :witch:
:witch: fairydust :witch:
DragonMummy
:bfp: amazing26 :bfp:


17th
:witch: mumanddad :witch:
Waterlily
:witch: puppymom32 :witch:
mrs.stokes
:witch: Devi#1 :witch:
michelle&neo
louibee
:bfp: loopylou86 :bfp:


18th
stefe
mamaxm
lolly25
:witch: Annabel :witch:


19th
Laura Pop
:witch: needbabydust :witch:
:bfp: Em_Maryland :bfp:
:bfp: tashalina :bfp:
:bfp: brownlieB :bfp:


20th
:witch: TTC#1Amanda :witch:
:witch: Angel_dust :witch:
MaybeMomSarah
:witch: inlalaland :witch:
:bfp: ButterflyC :bfp:
:witch: csmith :witch:
:bfp: summerbaby :bfp:


21st
:witch: Nurseh14 :witch:
:bfp: DeDe80 :bfp:
:witch: foxyloxy28 :witch:
:witch: Vilranda :witch:
sarah1981
:witch: Lou :witch:
:bfp: Delamere19 :bfp:
:witch: Maggie199 :witch:
:witch: Britt11 :witch:
ghostlykisses
:witch: gothique :witch:
:bfp: IndigoDreams :bfp:

22nd
:witch: mrsbling :witch:
:witch: Mumtotwoboys :witch:
:witch: le_annek :witch:
JennsPhoto
:witch: Britt11 :witch:
:witch: harmonygirl72 :witch:
:witch: Jlove84 :witch:


23rd
enicole
:witch: Beans :witch:
:witch: ally87 :witch:
EllaMom2B
:witch: juless :witch:
:witch: mrshuse8pound :witch:


24th
WelshRose
edthedog
:witch: readyforbaby :witch:
:witch: Sushai :witch:
:witch: mrphyemma :witch:
sma1588
cdj1
:bfp: elmaxie :bfp:
:witch: Ava Grace :witch:
:witch: Ray :witch:
MrsBlue1
:witch: CHILLbilly :witch:
LillyFleur
:witch: ellaandcallum :witch:
:angel: im_mi :angel:
:bfp: LittleAurora :bfp:


25th 
(*merry christmas!*)
clairibell88
:witch: Annamumof2 :witch:
:witch: rowliepolie :witch:
:witch: emmys_james :witch:
:angel: babyhopes10 :angel:
:angel: poppysgirl3 :angel:
:bfp: Fish&Chips :bfp:
:bfp: MrzLewis :bfp:
:witch: babymom3 :witch:
:witch: Naturalmystic :witch:
Iris
dadoftwo
:witch: bernina :witch:
PixieLuv
:witch: Smiler79 :witch:
:bfp: starsunshine :bfp:


26th
Staceiz19
:witch: BABYCAREY :witch:
Rach & Bumpy
imogensmummy
:bfp: costgang :bfp:
salb10
DeeTTC


27th
lucia_latina
:witch: MUM OF FOUR :witch:
:witch: siobhan21 :witch:
:witch: kirsten627 :witch:


28th
Megkate3
mumof3babys
:bfp: butterbaby76 :bfp:
:bfp: mommy2baby2 :bfp:


29th
leadja
:bfp: berkeley130 :bfp:
:bfp: SpelmanMommy :bfp:


30th
MrsCrabsticke
~chipper~
:witch: cheekybint :witch:
lolley
:witch: Starry Night :witch:


31st
:witch: vaniilla :witch:
:bfp: Swanny :bfp:
Lisa1
hoping: )
NewMoon
:bfp: Newly_Wed :bfp:
:bfp: Drazic<3 :bfp:
:witch: blessedbylife :witch:
:witch: StonesWife :witch:
PnutProtector
TySonNMe
:witch: raindrops009 :witch:
acbieri91904
Lizzie_Moon​


----------



## nurseh14

Can you put me for the 21st? Thanks :dust:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

If I don't get it this month...which I'm pretty sure i'm out anyway... i'll also be testing the 21st.. I think, may change depending on when the :witch: gets me!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Ha! The keeper of the thread DOES seem to be quite lucky! Hope December is your lucky month too!!!!!


----------



## im_mi

updated! :dust:


----------



## dan-o

Oooh put me down for the 14th! xx :D


----------



## Jojazz

Can you put me down for the 14th....thats assuming I'm out this month which I think I am.

xxx


----------



## ally87

Hey can you add me for the 5th. Pretty sure the witch is going to get me this time lol.


----------



## im_mi

updated! :)


----------



## im_mi

*bump*


----------



## im_mi

*bump* dont want this thread to be forgotten!


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to coat y'all in :dust: for December!

https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5230/z4ae6aa04dd645.gif


----------



## im_mi

*bump* so this doesnt get lost!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi - well I started spotting today :cry: (usually happens 4/5 days before AF) so shes due on the 4th Nov making Ov the 18th Nov making my test date for Dec the 4th. 

So add me to the 4th Decemner please. Thx :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

hiya put me down for 4th December pleased got a feeling the witch will show her face this month Il update if otherwise and we need a new sparkley thing !!! xxx


----------



## enicole

please put me down for the 23rd. Thanks! And good luck to us all!!


----------



## im_mi

updated! good luck girls :dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well -I dont wantto jinx myself too much by giving a date (even though i'm 99% sure i am OUT this month) but when AF arrives I'll def be back to add my name and testing date.

nurseH14 -I love your siggy -I have been thinking about an 'all i want for Xmas is my BFP ' for ages but not clever enough to go and make one lol -Can I steal yours if I am out?? Sorry -cheeky I know!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## im_mi

*bump* :dust:


----------



## NGRidley

bump
another thread got made


----------



## Guppy051708

sorry girls. I didn't realize this one was made :shy:
i tried to delete the one i created but wasn't sure how, so i just posted a message and will put a link to this one on there :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

*Well assuming that i Ov when I think i will, I will be testing on Dec. 13th. 
Please put me down for the 13th. I will let ya know if that changes. Thanks! 

 to all and Good luck!! *


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

please add me will af due the 3rd dec


----------



## GossipGirly

im defo in af got me this morning x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey giirls, my cycles are looonnggg and my body plays tricks so ive taken my longest ever cycle, adedd 7 and - 4th dec is my testing date!!! so if were as late at that it'll b test time and bfp time as ov is close already!!!!!


----------



## l_sparkle

Hi Ladies, can I be added to the 7th Dec please? That's my 28th Birthday so hoping for a great BFP as my present!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im planning ahead if no luck this month, please put me down for the 15th thank you :)


----------



## im_mi

Updated! :dust:

Dont worry guppy, lol, this board moves so fast its no wonder that threads get lost in translation! :)


----------



## loobi

HIYA...... 

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A :bfp:

and i am pretty sure i am out this month, so please put me in for the 14th 

thanks petal.......


----------



## im_mi

done! :hugs:


----------



## stephwiggy

ooh can i be put down for the 10th at a guess !!! will update date iykwim when i have a better idea of cycle !!


----------



## im_mi

updated!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Immi - can you put me down for 4th Decemeber please, cycle gone a bit funny last two cycles but I should be able to test by then!!!

Thank you!!


----------



## im_mi

no problemo :) :dust:


----------



## linsg

Hi, can you add me please? I'll be testing on the 5th

xxx


----------



## louloubabs

I've got one of these running toooooo but never mind. Lol. There's always more than one each month :-D

Can you add me for 15th December? Hoping for a Xmas :bfp:

Good luck everyone and :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Don't know what date in Dec ill be testing as I've just had a chemical preg :( but can you put me just "in" december?! lol x


----------



## HollySSmith

Put me down for Dec 2nd. Hopefully I'm lucky this month, it would be the best birthday gift I could ask for!


----------



## futureM2be

You can add me for the 2nd :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bump -just keeping this thread fresh lol xx


----------



## im_mi

all updated! hopeful, i have put you down for the 16th let me know once you have a date. sorry for your loss :hugs:

thanks for the bump, wannabubba! :D


----------



## Kiwichick17

Can you put me down for the 3rd please


----------



## im_mi

updated :dust:


----------



## Just1Please

December 1st...if I can wait til then!!!


----------



## im_mi

Updated!

i just worked out that if i dont fall this cycle, i will be due to test on CHRISTMAS DAY!!! now part of me is hoping i get AF this cycle so i have a chance to give DH the best christmas gift ever :)


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, thats so sweet *im_mi!* :dust:


----------



## Stacey_89

5th please :) 
need to make it that late due to wacky cycles ! 


xx


----------



## RedRose19

hmmmmm im getting bloods done on friday.. but if they come back neg then i shall be testing in december as my cycles are 40days long :wacko: can you put me down for the 16th of december for now :winkwink: thanks :D


----------



## Sushai

7th December please! :D


----------



## im_mi

Updated! the list is filling up quickly, how exciting :)


----------



## im_mi

BUMP :dust:


----------



## Mrs LP

Oh can I please join too! I'll be testing 7th Dec! Af just got me today :cry:

How nice would it be if we all got an early christmas gift, hey!
:dust: to Everyone trying in November x

Oh and im_mi I'm a team Cerazette Casualty too!

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4442835fltt.gif

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/rxEG.png


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this....this will be out third cycle trying so hopefully this will be our lucky month - I thought we might be lucky after lots of trying on holiday last month but the :witch: got me at the beginning of the month - gutted :growlmad: Never mind eh? hopefully third time lucky, trying not to think about it but it is really really hard not to isn't it x


----------



## Mrs LP

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this....this will be out third cycle trying so hopefully this will be our lucky month - I thought we might be lucky after lots of trying on holiday last month but the :witch: got me at the beginning of the month - gutted :growlmad: Never mind eh? hopefully third time lucky, trying not to think about it but it is really really hard not to isn't it x

Me too Pink Lolly! AF just got me today and she's making me feel crap with it, she is well and truly laughing at me this month! This will be our 6th Month but last month was great because DP was home almost all month so we've been :sex: loads but Nov gonna be tricky because he's away 3 weeks on the run but luckily my OV dates are goin to run Thurs-Tues and he's home at the weekend :happydance:

Do you fancy being Cycle buds?

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4442835fltt.gif
https://lt1f.lilypie.com/rxEG.png 
https://davf.daisypath.com/womr.png 
https://lagf.lilypie.com/68N6.png


----------



## pinkflamingo

can i go down for the 6th please?

good luck gals!! XX


----------



## vicwick

Hi this is my 1st month trying and i'll be due to test on 10th Dec cos of my super long cycles grrrrrrr could you add me to 10th please :thumbup: I just hope my cycle stays the same this month as it was last as its only my 3rd cycle since havin my DS as i am BF. Fx for everyone for xmas babas


----------



## maxyp

i think i'l be testing on the 6th dec. may need to change that when i confirm ov date


----------



## RedRose19

im out for this thread i got my :bfp: today :D


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi
Can you put me down for the 2nd Dec, might test before then but am going to try not to. Seeing new gynae on 2nd and having ultrasound so will do a test before the appt. 
Cheers


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Girls!! :wave:

im_mi thanks so much for doing such a beautiful job running this thread! :friends:
I was wondering, could you please change my testing date to Dec 17th? I finally Ov, so im guessing the 17th will be a more accurate test date than the 13th. Thanks so much. You're a DOLL!


----------



## im_mi

all updated girls! thanks guppy :hugs: and OMGoodness CONGRATS BABYHOPES10!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Shells

Hello may i join? i just got AF so next due date is 4th December, fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Everyone!
I am new to Bnb and trying to get my feet wet. A little about me... I'm 28 y/o- been married to my husband for 4 1/2 years and we are TTC #1. I have been off BCP since January 09. We did the NTNP method for 9 months with no success. :nope: So in Sept we decided to get a little more serious about it...basically we increased the amount we :sex::winkwink:! No luck! Last cycle, I tried counting days to pinpoint OV and we made sure to BD over those days (judging by my physical symptoms of ov we hit the days right on)...but no luck! :nope:
So this is our 3rd cycle TTC. AF hit me this morning! But, we are over it and moving on to the next month I am heading out to buy an opk to make sure I really do "know" when I'm ov- other than that we're just gonna keep doing what we do... I want this experience to remain fun and not too much like work....but at the same time we are ready and really want our :baby:!
Can I join this thread...being new I am trying to find some folks to buddy up with. I have a 28-30 day cycle- so I will probably be testing December 8th!:thumbup:
Well Good Luck to everyone this month! Hope we can all end up with our well deserved GIFTS!!!!:hugs: :dust:


----------



## merlotgirl

Hi all,

Can you put me down for the 12th? I'm still not officially out for this month but I'm feeling like it's only a matter of time....:cry:

Laura- welcome to BNB- I think we're pretty much at the same stage. We've been married for just under 2 months and have been trying since we got married- first month was more NTNP but there was plenty of :sex: as it was our honeymoon :winkwink:

This month we took it a bit more seriously and tried around the right time but basically by calculating when would be a good time from my not very regular cycles..:wacko:- like I said I'm still not officially out but feel like I am...

So next month we're going to try the CBFM- expensive but what it can give us is priceless so we're going to go for it- at least then we really will know when is a good time :winkwink:

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!! Here's to lots of December :bfp:s!!!


----------



## im_mi

All updated! good luck girls :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this...please can you put me down for 4th? Thanks :)


----------



## GossipGirly

im_me ur doing a fab job xxx


----------



## im_mi

updated! welcome to BnB, caro103 :hugs: awww and thank you gossipgirly! its lots of fun, i cant wait until i can start putting :bfp: 's next to names!!


----------



## Marrissa_E

Hiya! can i join? I'm due next on 6th Dec and am dying for an August 2010 baby! 

And hopefully the maca root i've been taking for a month now will finally show its magic!

Thanks! Good luck ya'll!


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - can you add me for Dec 7th please? Thank you, friend.


----------



## J's promise

I'd like to join too, December 5th please! August 2010 baby!


----------



## im_mi

all updated! :dust:


----------



## louloubabs

I'm so excited about us all testing in December  Christmas :bfp:'s all round. Come on Santa...pleeeeeease.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## im_mi

me too! cant wait to start adding :bfp:'s to this list!


----------



## louloubabs

Yipeeeee  Fingers crossed for everyone.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Mrs LP said:


> Pink Lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this....this will be out third cycle trying so hopefully this will be our lucky month - I thought we might be lucky after lots of trying on holiday last month but the :witch: got me at the beginning of the month - gutted :growlmad: Never mind eh? hopefully third time lucky, trying not to think about it but it is really really hard not to isn't it x
> 
> Me too Pink Lolly! AF just got me today and she's making me feel crap with it, she is well and truly laughing at me this month! This will be our 6th Month but last month was great because DP was home almost all month so we've been :sex: loads but Nov gonna be tricky because he's away 3 weeks on the run but luckily my OV dates are goin to run Thurs-Tues and he's home at the weekend :happydance:
> 
> Do you fancy being Cycle buds?Click to expand...

Sounds good Mrs LP - its nice to chat to others going through the same! I was thinking of trying Ovulation tests or even getting a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - have u used anything like that? I have tried to work out my OV dates using online calculators but it would be nice to know for sure! Lets hope this is our lucky month! :dust:


----------



## bbhopes

can you please add to in on the 12th. :dust: to all!!!


----------



## im_mi

updated! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## hlaner85

10th of dec for me please!!

Good luck all!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

updated! and ty :dust: good luck!


----------



## Dolly.

Can I be added for the 7th??
Really really hoping for christmas baby! It will be our 6th cycle, trying for our first little bambino
Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## im_mi

good luck! updated!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi all,

have any of you tried using the clear blue digital ovulation tests (smiley face ones). I used my first one today and no smiley face yet but just wondered whether you know anyone that has been successful using them? I don't trust it and I kn ow I should OV sometime this week/over the weekend so I'm still going to make sure we have :sex: every day to be sure! 

I was going to get the fertility monitor although that was expensive so fingers crossed for :bfp: this time - if not I might have to invest. Anyone else using the monitor??

I also bought conception vitamins although I have no idea if they'll help at all and I'm getting a bit worried that I'm thinking about it too much now...... :confused:

:dust: to all of you xxx


----------



## mumanddad

hay can you please put me down for the 17th i am due on the 14th but will leave it till the 17th to test 

thank you, and i really hope we all get great christmas pressies this year

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Firstly good luck everyone, FX for everyone and lots of :dust:

Can you put me down for the 13th December please x


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi Ladies - I'm new to the site. I'm really looking forward to this month and being able to chat with you ladies.:flower: A little about myself, I'm 28 (I'll be 29 at the end of this month). My husband and I have been married 10 months and we are TTC our 1st. I'm so excited about this! I'm on CD 3 on our 3rd cycle of trying. I'm hoping this is our Month! I would love to tell my hubby that he is going to be a Daddy for his birthday next month!

Please put me down for testing on the 7th!

Can't wait to see everyone get their Christmas Wishes!


----------



## im_mi

all updated girls! thanks for joining :)


----------



## majm1241

Please add me to the 11th. Mt AF got me 4 days early and I had NO idea! I swear I had pg symptoms for I NEVER get AF symptoms. I JUST got off BC in Mid October so I guess that is why. I assumed I would get pg on the first try just like I did with Jace. :(


----------



## Waterlily

Put me down for Dec 17, which is also my birthday  Fingers crossed. I am still holding out for a November Positive but if not December would work !


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Put me down for the 12th please!


----------



## im_mi

majm, i know how you feel. i fell preg on the second try with my son so if i dont fall this month i will be quite disheartened!

good luck to all! updated :dust:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Hi, can you put me down to test on the 3rd please?


----------



## WelshRose

Hey there Im_mi....can you put me down for the 24th please?:hugs:

Wishing everyone Soooo much luck and :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## xxvcxx

Can u put me down for the 7th please
:dust::dust:


----------



## im_mi

updated! :dust:

nice to see you over here Lisa! due to test on xmas eve????!! how exciting :)


----------



## jersdoll

Put me in for the 14th please. Witch came this morning so it's out with november and in with december. Come on Christmas babies!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## majm1241

jersdoll said:


> Put me in for the 14th please. Witch came this morning so it's out with november and in with december. Come on Christmas babies!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Curse the :evil::witch:

:dust: and heopefully we can give our families a Great Christmas Gift!!!


----------



## im_mi

updated! 

jersdoll, you said your AF came this morning so i think your ticker must be wrong... shouldnt you be on CD1, not CD3? :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

im_mi said:


> updated! :dust:
> 
> nice to see you over here Lisa! due to test on xmas eve????!! how exciting :)

Thanks Im_mi hun...:hugs:

Lovin the PMA Jersdoll:winkwink:...Good luck for the coming cycle:hugs:


----------



## jersdoll

im_mi said:


> updated!
> 
> jersdoll, you said your AF came this morning so i think your ticker must be wrong... shouldnt you be on CD1, not CD3? :hugs:

Good catch :) 
I change the ticker cause It's always wrong about my ovulation. I think the days are screwy.


----------



## jersdoll

Plus it helps me to remember to BD early and a lot. Not that I could forget :)


----------



## Lovemyboy

Hi, can you fit me in about the............14th? Thanks x x x


----------



## im_mi

Jersdoll i am loving the logic there :laugh2: brilliant!

yep, lovemyboy, ill pop you in now :) welcome!


----------



## merlotgirl

hi guys- well it seems I was a little hasty in signing up for the December thread... I got my :bfp: this morning!!! I can't believe it- I keep going back to check it!!

FX'ed and lots of :dust::dust: to all!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Huge congratulations Merlotgirl:yipee::hugs:
Hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9mths!
:hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi! Can you put me down for the 6th? 

:dust: to all of us!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Please can you add me to 12th December. MONTH ELEVEN now...getting rather frustrated. af appeared yesterday at 30 days, and im normally 28 or 36, so really 12th is a complete guess!!! thanks


----------



## katzone

Hi can you put me down for the 4th please? Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## APBTlover

December 7th.....I REALLY need my bfp because after this cycle we are no longer actively TTC. We aren't going to be avoiding though


----------



## Annamumof2

i think im due 5th december so please can you put me down for that


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I didn't even see this thread. 

Hi im_mi I like the new thread. I'll be test on the 11 of December. Since AF came 5 days late in November.


----------



## WannaB

I'm getting my bfp on the 1st of Decemeber so can you put me down for date please hun!:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Lovin the PMA WannaB!:yipee:....Hope you're lucky:hugs:

How's everyone else feeling today?

I think after a very confusing cycle so far I'm about to O on cd24....usually it happens at about cd16:dohh:

Heaps of luck ladies....:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Annamumof2

can i be put down on the 14th please instead


----------



## im_mi

All updated girls! congrats merlotgirl!! :wohoo: :dust: to all xxx


----------



## majm1241

I'm good! :witch: is gone and we started again as of yesterday! :D I am praying to give Mark a nice B-Day gift next month and then Our families for Christmas THIS YEAR! :D


----------



## josey123

Can you please put me down for the 7th dec thank youuu

Fingers crossed it will al be our month this month!!!!


Jo


----------



## Vegas Mama

I'll be testing the 15th if the witch doesn't show. :)


----------



## im_mi

updated! :dust:


----------



## edthedog

Hi im_mi,

Could you out me down for 24th Dec? Due af on 19th but hoping I'll have reason to test!

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## AislingMcM

*Im down for the 28th November on one thread but that would be the earliest i can test, think i ovulated today this month thought so that would be 12 dpo on the 28th... But af isn't due til the 2nd December so can i plz be put down for that day. If i did ovulate today i'l be 16dpo on the 2nd !!  Thanks. *


----------



## wish2bmama

Sooo sorry... but I missread my dates...
Can you move me from the 6th to the 14th? Thanks!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry to be a pain, but could you please change my testing date to Dec. 15th instead? I finally seem to have an idea of my cycles, so I can test a couple days earlier than i thought :dance: Thanks dear! Keep up the great work! :friends:


----------



## manchester1

helloo!!!!
just did opk before and its positive so im guessing to test on 2ND DECEMBER :)


----------



## wantingno.2

oooooo could you put me down for the 9th, this is the one and only christmas pressie i want!


----------



## tuesday

I am in for the 1st December, good luck every one!


----------



## Lisa1

can you put me down for the 1st please im ovulating today and hopin santa is bringing my :bfp: or ill shove him back up the chimney:(


----------



## stefe

The :witch: got me so I am hoping for a :bfp: on December 18th. Thanks! Good Luck EVERYONE THIS IS OUR MONTH!!!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Lisa1 said:


> can you put me down for the 1st please im ovulating today and hopin santa is bringing my :bfp: or ill shove him back up the chimney:(

:haha:

Well, you wont need to worry about doing that!!! In fact, you should send invitations to Santa and his Elves because there is going to be a Party at your house for the :bfp: you're gonna get!!!! :happydance:


----------



## im_mi

updated! and LOL at shoving santa back up the chimney :rofl:


----------



## texaswife2006

Could you add me for December 15th?


----------



## louloubabs

Oooooh, I have ovulated mega early (I think my cycles might finally be shortening) so can you change me from 15th to 1st?

Hoooorah for 41 day cycle instead of 54 this month. Lol.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## loobi

woooohoooo loulababs..... fingers and toes crossed for you petal.... 
xxxxx


----------



## im_mi

all updated girls!


----------



## im_mi

*bump*


----------



## clairibell88

HEY LADIES

im cd5 usually 38 day cycle, novemeber gave me the witch a week earlier then expected so no idea if il be a shorter cycle this month or no. 

so going on 38 would be due to test 20/12/09, a week earlier if ovulate early again.

so i think im going to wait and see if im late and if i am test on xmas day, so put me down to test on xmas day  

hope santa brings me what i wand this xmas ,  

babydust to the decemeber embroyos xxxx


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Can you add me on? I am due AF on Dec 1st but I will begin the crazy lady testing on the 25th :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello and thank you oh so much for your time in maintaining this thread. Please add me for testing on Dec 13th. Thanks

Loads of dust to all lovely ladies on here!:hugs:


----------



## CandyBaby

Could you add me for testing on December 10th. Good luck to everyone this month, lets hope Santa brings us all our BFP's :)


----------



## mumanddad

good luck everyone x


----------



## im_mi

updated! :dust:


----------



## Kates McGee

Can you put me down for the 5th?


----------



## xxvcxx

Can u change me from the 7th to the 3rd please?
I ov 2day. :happydance:


----------



## im_mi

no probs, girlies!


----------



## majm1241

Can you change me from the 11th to the 7th? I wanna try to get it in for Mark's b-day on the 7th. (((((FINGERS CROSSED))))) :dust:


----------



## Beans

CAn you add me for the 23rd? Witch got me today :(


----------



## Annamumof2

AF turned up for me 2 weeks early :-(


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

my AF is due the 18th december but can you put me down to test on 20th December as dont want to test early again like last month..

thanks hun!!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Hey girls, yay i ov yesterday so could ya put me down for 3rd please thanks hunny. God 1dpo today sooo boring :rofl: so impatient :blush:


----------



## im_mi

updated! sorry about the witch, anna :hugs:


----------



## Smiler13

Hi ladies,

Am trying again after a chemical at the start of this month (and recurrent miscarriages, the first of which was in December last year, just before my birthday, boo), please put me down for 8th December. 

Hope that running the thread brings you luck! And everyone else too.


----------



## im_mi

updated! sorry for your losses hun :hugs:


----------



## Daddysgirl

Please can i join you. i should test around the 15th Dec 

Thank you and good luck everybody xxxx


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## leadja

Hi

Can you put me down for the 3rd please.

Good luck everyone

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bellaboo

Can you add me on the 13th. My first month of TTC. Hope its a good xmas!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Only a little over a week until our first testers!!! Can't wait!

:dust:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Please add me to the 3rd!


----------



## hanniebean

Can you add me to the 1st please x


----------



## mrsbling

Could you add me to 22nd please.

Hopefully this will be a good Christmas for all of us X

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Annamumof2

can i be put down for ummm i think xmas day please


----------



## MrsLQ

I am due between the 29th Nov - 1st Dec....but am going to try and hold out till 6th...so would be late. Please put me down for the 6th...BABY DUST ALL xxxx


----------



## futureM2be

HI, Can you move my name from 2nd to the 6th
Thanks


----------



## Serene123

4th Dec


----------



## vicwick

Hi all think i ov'd yesterday so now the dreaded 2ww i've been gettin slightly worried cos i'm getting all the ov'ing signs but neg OPK's????? So not gonna use them anymore and just hoping i'm actually ov'ing!!!!!

Could you poss change me from 10th to 8th please?? Thanks 

lots and lots of :dust: to all


----------



## DeDe80

Hi, 

Can you put me down for the 21st? Hoping I get my present a little early. 

Thanks


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

Please can I join in. Our first month of TTC following my husbands reversal. I will be testing on 22nd Dec, amazing if we got lucky first time!:happydance:


----------



## fifi-folle

Guppy051708 said:


> Only a little over a week until our first testers!!! Can't wait!
> 
> :dust:

Oh don't remind me, trying not to think about it. Testing the day before my 30th birthday and really hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## Guppy051708

You WILL get a :bfp: fifi!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Can you please add me to the 17th. Hope we all get a BFP for Christmas.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi

Could I be added to 21st please!
Good luck everyone


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Everyone....hope you're all ok:hugs:
I was just popping by to let you know that Im_mi hasn't forgotten you all....her laptop is on the blink but promises to update as soon as she can.

From her and me....tonnes of :dust: for everyone:hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hello!

Can you put me down to test on the 19th December please.

Thank you, baby dust to all :)


----------



## BabyPatel

Can you note me down for Dec. 11th Thanks!! BABY DUST TO ALL! I hope we all get what we want for Christmas and that's a BFP!!!!


----------



## Lover

Can you put me down for the 5th please?

I'm on Team Cerazette Casualties tooooooo!

*Babydust to everyone!*


----------



## im_mi

wow!! my laptop decided that it was going to let me come on here without crashing after all! so i came straight in here to update the list. Sorry its taken so long! hopefully the lappy will continue to work but if i disappear again, ill be back! all updated now xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi, 

My cycle changed and :witch: came early this month so can you change me to Dec 7th please! thanks!


----------



## readyforbaby

depending on my fertility treatments this cycles, I will likely be testing the 24th or 25th so put me down for now as the 24th and I will update as need be. FX and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for a TON of December BFPs... we deserve it and it is time!


----------



## bubbles

Can you put me down for the 10th please. A BFP will be a lovely anniversary present for the in-laws:muaha::muaha:


----------



## Rompy

I had O on the 20th Nov after Clomid.Please put me for December 5th. Im so excited!!


----------



## Aster

Hiya, can I join this thread? I was in the september testers thread but got out and then had such a mad month in oct that I missed the boat! :roll: So starting a fresh new cycle 4 and in a very chillaxed way.... although I did still say a little prayer while :sex: !! Is that wrong? :winkwink: 
can you put me down for the 5th to test? Think I ovulated yesterday but only going on CM as i don't temp. 
Fingers crossed for us all and loads of :dust:

loves Aster xxx


----------



## ryder

Dec 13 for me!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Please add me for December 14. I am so anticipating this :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Megkate3

Hi . . . I would be the 28th if this month is a bust.


----------



## im_mi

All updated!

well, looks like the superstition was true! running these threads IS good luck! i got my BFP this morning!! :wohoo:


----------



## caro103

im_mi said:


> All updated!
> 
> well, looks like the superstition was true! running these threads IS good luck! i got my BFP this morning!! :wohoo:

Wow! Huge congrats! hope all goes well for you and your lil one :hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

I got a :bfn: today but still no AF so I'm going to test this sat. Then I'm looking into Dec and will let y'all know. :)


----------



## Ava Grace

im_mi said:


> All updated!
> 
> well, looks like the superstition was true! running these threads IS good luck! i got my BFP this morning!! :wohoo:


congratualtions that is amazing news!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## majm1241

im_mi said:


> All updated!
> 
> well, looks like the superstition was true! running these threads IS good luck! i got my BFP this morning!! :wohoo:

OMG!!! YAY!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

im_mi said:


> All updated!
> 
> well, looks like the superstition was true! running these threads IS good luck! i got my BFP this morning!! :wohoo:

CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## ryder

thanks for adding me and congrats!


----------



## Sushai

Hey,

I originally asked for the 7th but I got an unexpected, way too early AF. Can you move me to the 24th please?

Thanks and sorry.


----------



## tickledpink3

Could you put me down for Dec 9th please?


----------



## sabridetobe

Hi! Could I please go down for the 3rd... 

Many thanks!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, can I go down for the 8th?


----------



## Marrissa_E

im_mi said:


> All updated!
> 
> well, looks like the superstition was true! running these threads IS good luck! i got my BFP this morning!! :wohoo:

CONGRATS!!

Maybe i should start a thread too :winkwink: 

..Anyway I'm 2 dpo today.. oh so many more agonizing days analysing every pain and symptoms. Will update again on the 6th Dec. Wish me luck!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Marrissa_E said:


> CONGRATS!!
> 
> Maybe i should start a thread too :winkwink:
> 
> ..Anyway I'm 2 dpo today.. oh so many more agonizing days analysing every pain and symptoms. Will update again on the 6th Dec. Wish me luck!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rowleypolie

hey! i want to join- af just got me so i will be testing on the 25th :) Christmas morning luck


----------



## koala

Hi!

Can you put me up for the 12th, please? 

Good luck everyone :mail:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

wow congrats im_mi


----------



## Aster

Wow!! Huge congrats!! Hope you spread some of that lucky dust to us all! :hugs: 

Aster xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations on your BFP im_mi!!!
Please can you put me down for testing on 24th December. Thanks xx


----------



## im_mi

Updated.

Just so you all know i lost my baby this morning. so i have put myself down to test on 20th december.

:dust:


----------



## Aster

Oh no!!! I am so sorry....:cry:
Sending you huge hugs. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Am praying for a christmas BFP for you, 
Loves Aster xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ima decmeber tester af is due either the 3rd or 4th so not sure when i will test i love to hold out and get a fp on my wedding day


----------



## babymom3

We are NT-NP but can you put me down for the 1st thanks :hugs:


----------



## babymom3

im_mi said:


> Updated.
> 
> Just so you all know i lost my baby this morning. so i have put myself down to test on 20th december.
> 
> :dust:




Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

updated. and thank you for your support, girls :hugs:


----------



## Laura Pop

put me down for the 19th


----------



## im_mi

updated. x


----------



## Guppy051708

so sorry im_mi :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

im_mi said:


> Updated.
> 
> Just so you all know i lost my baby this morning. so i have put myself down to test on 20th december.
> 
> :dust:

Oh No! I am so sorry! :( :hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

Hi,
Love this thread! Please put me down for December 2! 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## mumanddad

im_mi said:


> Updated.
> 
> Just so you all know i lost my baby this morning. so i have put myself down to test on 20th december.
> 
> :dust:

so sorry to hear that hun x


----------



## caro103

So sorry im_mi :hugs:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

please put me for the 13th


----------



## Ava Grace

im_mi said:


> Updated.
> 
> Just so you all know i lost my baby this morning. so i have put myself down to test on 20th december.
> 
> :dust:

I am so sorry to hear that honey, sending you tons of hugs :hugs:


----------



## vicwick

im_mi said:


> Updated.
> 
> Just so you all know i lost my baby this morning. so i have put myself down to test on 20th december.
> 
> :dust:

I'm so so sorry hunny :hugs:


----------



## bubbles

im_mi said:


> Updated.
> 
> Just so you all know i lost my baby this morning. so i have put myself down to test on 20th december.
> 
> :dust:

I'm so sorry hun xx


----------



## im_mi

thank you guys for your support.

updated :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Angel_dust

Hiya, could you put me down for the 20th please.xxx


----------



## im_mi

updated!


----------



## jojo-m

can you add me to 3rd December please?

thanks
Jo x


----------



## im_mi

done! :flower:


----------



## want2Bamommy

If witch doesn't get me I'll be on for Dec 1st

could you add me please?


----------



## im_mi

no probs hun x


----------



## moochacha

Hi can you please put me down on the 10th, though I'm pretty sure the:witch: got me this month. 

DH Christmas party clashed with my most fertile days and for the first time in almost a year we drunk like 5 bottles of wine and paid for it the next day as well! Thank you hunni!

:dust:


----------



## want2Bamommy

im_mi said:


> no probs hun x


Hi sry could you please change mine to the 10th?
I was expecting AF the 24th and I am JUST NOW ovulating!


----------



## emmys_james

this month, well dec, i'm not gonna test, i'm just gonna wait for AF, which is 25th, crimbo friggin day if i get AF, what joy aye! hahaha


----------



## AislingMcM

*Hi, im down for testing on the 2nd December but i tested this morning and got a !!!!!  Wahoo !!!   *


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi,

Can you please add me for Dec 9th?

Thanks!

Congrats AislingMcM!


----------



## le_annek

Hi Can you put me down for Dec 22nd please  xxx thanks


----------



## vaniilla

heya can I be put for the 31st please :)

:hug: good luck to everyone :)


----------



## moochacha

AislingMcM said:


> *Hi, im down for testing on the 2nd December but i tested this morning and got a !!!!!  Wahoo !!!   *

Congrats!


----------



## hibiscus07

I will be testing December 9. woot!


----------



## majm1241

AislingMcM said:


> *Hi, im down for testing on the 2nd December but i tested this morning and got a !!!!!  Wahoo !!!   *

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hugs::happydance::kiss:


----------



## JennsPhoto

Can you put me down for December 22nd. Subject to change based on actual insemination date! =)


----------



## stargirl69

Can you put me down for the 15th (provisionally as I have long, irregular cycles and never know when I'm going to ovulate!) ? Thanks!


----------



## jodie4805

sorry to hear your news im_mi

Could you put me down for 15th please.


----------



## want2Bamommy

AislingMcM said:

> *Hi, im down for testing on the 2nd December but i tested this morning and got a !!!!!  Wahoo !!!   *

:happydance: CONGRATS


----------



## RedRose19

well im back to TTC... i dunnno when im gonna ov.. but its 4 weeks till xmas so will you put me down for the 25th of dec :D... that seems like a good day to test... thanks :thumbup:


----------



## im_mi

all updated! and huge congrats to our first bfp!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vilranda

I should be testing on Dec. 21. Hoping for a xmas BFP :thumbup:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Congrats to the first BFP. One already and not even december! I really want some good news to tells the parents this xmas...im really praying. We have upped the BD this month...im trying not to bug DH but you know what its like!!

Can I ask how often people BD - i dont mean to be nosey or anything. But of those TTC who is BD every day? Who is BD every other day and who just concentrates mainly on the days they are ovulating?

We have been charting for about 4 months but TTC for 10 and i have just decided to up the BD this month and forget the charting. The goddamn charts are going to get me pregnant but the increased BD'ing will!! So i figured the more the better. Had MC in april and Dec 8th would have been my due date, so I hope the when i test on the 10th i will have some good news to cheer me up. Was hoping to have another person to buy for this xmas...but it wasnt to be


----------



## lozncrystal

hi x can u put me on the 1st x thanks


----------



## want2Bamommy

emzdreamgirl- we try to focus it around OV time.
Otherwise it's just whenever the mood strikes :)


----------



## makeithappen

hi can you put me down for the 15th please....thats 2 days before af is due but i cudnt wait a day longer lol! good luck everyone!!


----------



## jonkey

hi please can i be put down for 2nd please xx


----------



## fifi-folle

emzdreamgirl said:


> Can I ask how often people BD - i dont mean to be nosey or anything. But of those TTC who is BD every day? Who is BD every other day and who just concentrates mainly on the days they are ovulating?

have to confess there are two weeks a month where it's every day, with the occasional day off. The rest of the month is recovery time :blush: I am currently in pain constantly so try really hard for those two weeks.


----------



## jodie4805

emzdreamgirl said:


> Can I ask how often people BD - i dont mean to be nosey or anything. But of those TTC who is BD every day? Who is BD every other day and who just concentrates mainly on the days they are ovulating?

We usually go for every other day, but yesterday & today I've had a +OPK, so we'll up it to everyday for the next few days.


----------



## Guppy051708

The cycle that i did get pregnant we :sex: every day from the stop of AF until past Ovulation. But this time we are just focusing around Ov and :sex: everyday around that time. I do get were you are coming from though with your due date...I should be 15 weeks on Monday...and now im waiting for Ov. ....


----------



## WannaB

I would have loved to be the first bfp in December! But I am happy enough to say Im the second bfp!:happydance:


----------



## want2Bamommy

WannaB said:


> I would have loved to be the first bfp in December! But I am happy enough to say Im the second bfp!:happydance:

:happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## Guppy051708

yay!!! Congratulations WannaB! How exciting!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## im_mi

OMG WANNAB!!!! that pma really paid off didnt it!!! huge congrats to you honey :hugs:

all updated!! :dust:


----------



## berkeley130

Wow, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats WannaB!


----------



## ablacketer

Can you add me to the Dec 16th. If Im counting correctly that is my test date. 

oh! and lots of baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## stefe

:happydance:Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## tuesday

WannaB said:


> I would have loved to be the first bfp in December! But I am happy enough to say Im the second bfp!:happydance:

WOOOO! congrats mummy! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## im_mi

updated x


----------



## TaeBoMama

Congrats WannaB! :yipee:


----------



## WannaB

Thankyou everyone!:hugs: Hope that shows you what us ladies are capable of, knocked up at 41!


----------



## want2Bamommy

WannaB said:

> Thankyou everyone!:hugs: Hope that shows you what us ladies are capable of, knocked up at 41!

:thumbup: Git R Done girl! :winkwink:


----------



## camocutie2006

WannaB said:


> Thankyou everyone!:hugs: Hope that shows you what us ladies are capable of, knocked up at 41!

:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies, im on CD 29 of a 55 day cycle so i should be starting a new cycle on x-mas eve or day... so if i dont get that so nice present i shouldgetmy bfp.... im hoping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!good luck


----------



## sma1588

babyhopes10 said:


> well im back to TTC... i dunnno when im gonna ov.. but its 4 weeks till xmas so will you put me down for the 25th of dec :D... that seems like a good day to test... thanks :thumbup:

hey babyhopes, looks like were testing around the same time. im supposed to end my 55days on x mas. im sorry u have to do another test though and if either one of us get that bfp this time around i hope its u!
good luck hun


----------



## Staceiz19

hi can i please be put down for the 26th ?


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats WannaB!!!!!! that's fab!


----------



## makeithappen

congratulations wannaB :happydance:


----------



## mlyn26

can you put me down for the 2nd, thanks


----------



## Wewantourmush

I will be testing on the 11th!!! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## jodie4805

congratulations wannaB


----------



## MrsH1980

Please can I join you lovely ladies?

AF was due last Thursday but she is toying with me by not showing :growlmad:

Tested on Friday and got a BFN but since Im not charting or temping there is a possibility that I tested to early even though Im late (if that makes sense!!!!)

If AF doesn't make an appearance by Thursday this week I will be POAS first thing Friday morning (4th dec)

Goodluck and babydust to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## LouP84

hya, i'm very new to all this! I will be testing this week but dont know when, af is due Thurs 3rd so would you test then? soz for sounding dull! lol


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Thanks for your feedback guys regarding the BD days. we have been BD since CD9 and either every day or every other, now on CD 17 and will continue to do it every day and a half till about CD26 because my months seem to alternate between 28 days and ovulation on day 11 to 36 days and ov on day 24! weird! so this month i am covering as much as i can! I really think that we can make this the best month for BFP as we have 2 already and ots not even december. also i think that we are all so hopeful for a xmas BFP that we are all putting in that extra bit of BD! XMAS BFPS ALL ROUND!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

please can you change my testing dates, i think i hav ovulated early. can you change to 8th. many thanks


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello
My next appearance from the witch is Boxing Day!!
I am hoping and praying she stays to hell away this time!!
Im going to have to make sure Mr C has loadsa free time for :sex:!!!
Im trying to stay positive.....but it isnt easy girls.
Heres to tinsel tots for us all,what a fantastic present!!
Please put me down,
Thank you 
Baby C


----------



## AislingMcM

WannaB said:


> I would have loved to be the first bfp in December! But I am happy enough to say Im the second bfp!:happydance:

 Congrats WannaB !!! :happydance: Heres hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months !!! :D Sorry i beat you to number 1 !!! But 2's just as good !!! :happydance: Xx


----------



## majm1241

WannaB said:


> I would have loved to be the first bfp in December! But I am happy enough to say Im the second bfp!:happydance:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## tuesday

All WE want for xmas is a :bfp:

All WE want for xmas is a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lilaala

14th for me please! All things being equal... fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Ava Grace

WannaB said:


> I would have loved to be the first bfp in December! But I am happy enough to say Im the second bfp!:happydance:

Comgratualtions WannaB! That is fantastic news!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

WannaB said:


> I would have loved to be the first bfp in December! But I am happy enough to say Im the second bfp!:happydance:

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Kita

I am due for AF on the 5th. I am seriously considering testing on the 3rd though for OH's birthday =) Sign me up!!!

Congrats to the BFP's so far!


----------



## im_mi

All updated girls!


----------



## wish2bmama

Sorry if this sounds really thick/stupid but.... what does PMA mean? I have seen it all over but have no idea what it means. :haha: 

Thanks Ladies! 

:dust: to us all!


----------



## Kita

i kinda guessed it by context clues.. Positive Mental Attitude =)


----------



## wish2bmama

OHHHHH! That makes so much sense now! Thanks!


----------



## linsg

Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:

WooHoo!!!!!

XXX


----------



## AislingMcM

linsg said:


> Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> XXX

A big congrats on your :bfp: !!! Heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months !!! :D See you over in First Trimester !!! :happydance: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## linsg

AislingMcM said:


> linsg said:
> 
> 
> Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> XXX
> 
> A big congrats on your :bfp: !!! Heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months !!! :D See you over in First Trimester !!! :happydance: :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you, and you too!! Looks like yr only a few days ahead of me xxx


----------



## AislingMcM

linsg said:


> AislingMcM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linsg said:
> 
> 
> Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> XXX
> 
> A big congrats on your :bfp: !!! Heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months !!! :D See you over in First Trimester !!! :happydance: :hugs: :flower: Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, and you too!! Looks like yr only a few days ahead of me xxxClick to expand...

Yep, im only in early days too :thumbup: Got my first :bfp: on Friday !!! :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

linsg said:


> Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> XXX

Great news!:dance:


----------



## angel75

Put me down for the 2nd please. Was in the november thread but i tested BFN on 28th.... but still no sign of my AF...now cd 31 of cycle that is usually 21 - 30. Fx'd for all us ladies xx


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi all, this is my first cycle after coming off the pill but hey ho, one can dream right?? :)

I will be due to test on the 26th Dec.

Fingers crossed for a speedy bfp :blush:


----------



## 2016

Can you add me for the 9th please :flower:. Good luck girls! x


----------



## HollySSmith

:cloud9:I got my :bfp: this morning!:cloud9:

Third cycle of trying first cycle of absolutely no symptom spotting, fretting or worrying. Did the deed when we wanted (and of course during 'O') time!

so excited I don't know what to do!


----------



## ablacketer

congrats holly! heres to a sticky bean!


----------



## HollySSmith

Thank you!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats holly thats wonderful news


----------



## berkeley130

HollySSmith said:


> :cloud9:I got my :bfp: this morning!:cloud9:
> 
> Third cycle of trying first cycle of absolutely no symptom spotting, fretting or worrying. Did the deed when we wanted (and of course during 'O') time!
> 
> so excited I don't know what to do!

Congrats Holly!!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

linsg said:

> Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> XXX

:yipee: congrats!


----------



## im_mi

congrats to the bfp's! sending sticky vibes your way, girls!

All updated, good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Swanny

:witch:Hi, 

Please could I join? I'm moving over from November testers as :witch: got me yesterday :growlmad:

I'm not 100% sure on the length of my cycles at the moment but could you pop me down for the 31st to test?

I'll probably fall into POAS madness and end up testing before then lol.

Wishing everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:and plenty of xmas :bfp:'s

Thanks,


----------



## im_mi

no problem hun!


----------



## ozzie24

can you add me for the 5th dec please.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Can you put me down for the 14th please?


----------



## Angelblue

Can you put me down for the 7th please, not too long to wait now...

Good luck to all those testing this week :dust:


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats to all the BFPs so far, here's to lots more.

FF has changed it's mind, it now thinks i ov'd on Sat 21st (CD19) so now only 9 DPO. The two tests I've done which were BFNs were maybe too early. Fx. 
What do you girls think?  my chart


----------



## needbabydust

hey

can yuo put me on for the 19th please? its my Birthday too so i am really hoping for a BFP! 

Baby dust to allxxxxx


----------



## AislingMcM

HollySSmith said:


> :cloud9:I got my :bfp: this morning!:cloud9:
> 
> Third cycle of trying first cycle of absolutely no symptom spotting, fretting or worrying. Did the deed when we wanted (and of course during 'O') time!
> 
> so excited I don't know what to do!

A big huge congrats on your :bfp: hunny !!! :happydance: Seems like we have the same estimated due date !!! :happydance:Im pregnant 3 weeks and 5 days too !!! Is your es due date 11 August?? Xx :hugs:


----------



## Wyatt'smama

Please add me to Dec. 9th!

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls, can I please join? I would like to be put down for testing on December 22nd- right before Christmas, would sure be nice.
All the best to everyone and big congrats on the BFP's so far.


----------



## mumanddad

congratulatons to the bfps :D


----------



## HollySSmith

AislingMcM said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:I got my :bfp: this morning!:cloud9:
> 
> Third cycle of trying first cycle of absolutely no symptom spotting, fretting or worrying. Did the deed when we wanted (and of course during 'O') time!
> 
> so excited I don't know what to do!
> 
> A big huge congrats on your :bfp: hunny !!! :happydance: Seems like we have the same estimated due date !!! :happydance:Im pregnant 3 weeks and 5 days too !!! Is your es due date 11 August?? Xx :hugs:Click to expand...

It is! Wanna be bump buddies?


----------



## fairydust

hi...can i join in? i'll be testing on the 16th Dec...fxd and good luck to all xxxx


----------



## mumanddad

fairydust said:


> hi...can i join in? i'll be testing on the 16th Dec...fxd and good luck to all xxxx

welcome to the group 

:dust::dust::dust: to you xx


----------



## fairydust

Ah thank you....this is our month ladies!!!! xxx


----------



## poppysgirl3

put me down for xmas...it will be about 12 dpo 
baby dust to everyone


----------



## ablacketer

sure does seem to be in the water. :)


----------



## Kaylz--x

Got my :BFP: this morning ladies (3 separate times actually).... So happy but it doesnt seem real yet. Good luck testing everyone :) x x x x x x x x


----------



## ozzie24

Kaylz--x said:


> Got my :BFP: this morning ladies (3 separate times actually).... So happy but it doesnt seem real yet. Good luck testing everyone :) x x x x x x x x

congrats on ur bfp


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry im-mi. Hope you're ok. x

Please could you put me down as testing on the 25th?? aagghhh... could be a very miserable or happy Chrimbo! x


----------



## want2Bamommy

Kaylz :yipee:


----------



## Serene123

:bfp: for me!


----------



## want2Bamommy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :bfp: for me!

:thumbup: Congratulations babw :happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

kaylz, what kind of test is that in your avitar?


----------



## want2Bamommy

ablacketer said:


> kaylz, what kind of test is that in your avitar?

It looks like a clear blue.. EPT also makes the ones that read PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT


----------



## Serene123

Thank you! x


----------



## im_mi

all updated girls, congrats to the bfps!! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

linsg said:


> Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> XXX




AislingMcM said:


> linsg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AislingMcM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linsg said:
> 
> 
> Tested 4 days early and got my :bfp:
> 
> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> XXX
> 
> A big congrats on your :bfp: !!! Heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months !!! :D See you over in First Trimester !!! :happydance: :hugs: :flower: Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, and you too!! Looks like yr only a few days ahead of me xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, im only in early days too :thumbup: Got my first :bfp: on Friday !!! :happydance:Click to expand...




HollySSmith said:


> :cloud9:I got my :bfp: this morning!:cloud9:
> 
> Third cycle of trying first cycle of absolutely no symptom spotting, fretting or worrying. Did the deed when we wanted (and of course during 'O') time!
> 
> so excited I don't know what to do!




AislingMcM said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:I got my :bfp: this morning!:cloud9:
> 
> Third cycle of trying first cycle of absolutely no symptom spotting, fretting or worrying. Did the deed when we wanted (and of course during 'O') time!
> 
> so excited I don't know what to do!
> 
> A big huge congrats on your :bfp: hunny !!! :happydance: Seems like we have the same estimated due date !!! :happydance:Im pregnant 3 weeks and 5 days too !!! Is your es due date 11 August?? Xx :hugs:Click to expand...




Kaylz--x said:


> Got my :BFP: this morning ladies (3 separate times actually).... So happy but it doesnt seem real yet. Good luck testing everyone :) x x x x x x x x




toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :bfp: for me!

WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF YOUR :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

toriaaaaTRASH said:

> Thank you! x

Sure babe NP


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their :bfp:!!! So happy for you! Have a H&H 9 Months!

To everyone who still has to :test: Good Luck! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AliKat

well, I was going to test on the 1st, but tested today and FINALLY got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

EXCELLENT!!! Congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## want2Bamommy

AliKat said:

> well, I was going to test on the 1st, but tested today and FINALLY got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: congrats!


----------



## majm1241

AliKat said:


> well, I was going to test on the 1st, but tested today and FINALLY got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! :D


----------



## AliKat

Thanks ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

I'm tempted to sneak in a test on Thursday or Friday which will put me at 10 & 11 dpo. :D


----------



## want2Bamommy

majm1241 said:


> I'm tempted to sneak in a test on Thursday or Friday which will put me at 10 & 11 dpo. :D

Why not!? lol I'm gonna sneak one on the 8th. Maybe the 6th haha


----------



## majm1241

want2Bamommy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to sneak in a test on Thursday or Friday which will put me at 10 & 11 dpo. :D
> 
> Why not!? lol I'm gonna sneak one on the 8th. Maybe the 6th hahaClick to expand...

LOL I know I'll cave! I'm feeling it already! :D Lets sneak one then for fun! :D LOL


----------



## ~chipper~

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Congrats Kaylz and toriaaaaTRASH! :happydance:


----------



## groovygrl

hi can you please put me down for the 4th


----------



## sma1588

can some one just send me a BFP please? jk
lol but wouldnt that be soooo nice if it was that easy?
i was on a test like twice a week role last month and havnt even tested or wanted to test this time around but i will if AF doesnt show up by x mas eve!

congrats ladies on the bfp's so far!
good luck to the ladies still trying


----------



## DeeTTC

Hey!! Can you put me down for the 20th. Thanks! Can't wait to see how everyone does this month. Would be a great gift that's for sure. Have fun everyone!


----------



## want2Bamommy

majm1241 said:


> want2Bamommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to sneak in a test on Thursday or Friday which will put me at 10 & 11 dpo. :D
> 
> Why not!? lol I'm gonna sneak one on the 8th. Maybe the 6th hahaClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I know I'll cave! I'm feeling it already! :D Lets sneak one then for fun! :D LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: I'm game!


----------



## vicwick

Why do i keep doing it. Did a test today 10dpo and guess what it was negative :dohh: 

I have a feeling AF is gonna rear her ugly head tho, haven't got any symptoms and keep getting crampy pains like AF is coming :cry: When i fell pregnant with Alfie i had a feeling i was pregnant but don't have it this time.

I looked at my calendar from last year cos we've been having a clear out and i didn't test til i was 17dpo with Alfie, how on earth did i manage to have so much self control lol

How's everyone else feeling today??


----------



## tattyteddy08

Good luck to everyone for this month. Can you please add me to the list. I am due on the 2nd dec. I did a test at 9dpo and 11dpo and it was :bfn:. I tested this morning at 13dpo and got my :bfp: .:dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## l_sparkle

I couldn't help myself... due to test on either on Saturday / Sunday and I tested today because my boobies are maaaaahoooosive and very sore. 

BFN!!

Oh well, there's still a little hope! 

Congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## moochacha

congrats all the BFP 's


----------



## ozzie24

I tested today and got my !!! only faint line but every one can see it. please stick little been


----------



## ozzie24

:bfp:


----------



## babymom3

So I was due to start yesterday... No signs of the :witch: yet besides the cramps... Im to scared to test and see a :bfn:... So I am trying to hold off as long as I can... Wish me luck! :dust: and :bfp: to all this month!


----------



## futureM2be

Congrats to all the BFP. December 1 st and allready 5 BFP. I hope it will be a lucky month for all of us.
Good luck to everyone testing this week. 
I'm due sunday...I'll try to wait until then to test unless AF show up


----------



## want2Bamommy

Tatty- :yipee: congrats!!

Vicwick- my hubby is doing the same thing. 
I'm 5dpo and he wants me to test! Haha


----------



## want2Bamommy

Ozzie yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## lucia_latina

put me on for the 27th please :) x


----------



## TaeBoMama

tattyteddy08 said:


> Good luck to everyone for this month. Can you please add me to the list. I am due on the 2nd dec. I did a test at 9dpo and 11dpo and it was :bfn:. I tested this morning at 13dpo and got my :bfp: .:dance::yipee::wohoo:

Yay! :happydance:Good for you!


----------



## im_mi

All updated girls! congrats to the BFP's! and :dust: and :hugs: to everyone else xxx


----------



## TaeBoMama

ozzie24 said:


> :bfp:

That's great! Congrats to you!:dance:


----------



## StinaLeigh

hi! could you put me down for the 8th please? did my first round of clomid this month and i'm pretty sure I o'd on Friday! crossing my fingers =)


----------



## berkeley130

tattyteddy08 said:


> Good luck to everyone for this month. Can you please add me to the list. I am due on the 2nd dec. I did a test at 9dpo and 11dpo and it was :bfn:. I tested this morning at 13dpo and got my :bfp: .:dance::yipee::wohoo:

Tattyteddy,

your BFP gives me hope! I've been testing on 10 DPO, 11 DPO and today: all BFN! I'm sad but it looks like it could still happen :confused:


----------



## majm1241

want2Bamommy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2Bamommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to sneak in a test on Thursday or Friday which will put me at 10 & 11 dpo. :D
> 
> Why not!? lol I'm gonna sneak one on the 8th. Maybe the 6th hahaClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I know I'll cave! I'm feeling it already! :D Lets sneak one then for fun! :D LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'm game!Click to expand...

LOL I am reading the other girls who got the bfn on their 10 dpo and 11 dpo and Now I think I will definitely wait until Friday which is 12dpo just as a pre-testing Day!!! :winkwink:



ozzie24 said:


> :bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs:



babymom3 said:


> So I was due to start yesterday... No signs of the :witch: yet besides the cramps... Im to scared to test and see a :bfn:... So I am trying to hold off as long as I can... Wish me luck! :dust: and :bfp: to all this month!

Fxed! :hugs:


----------



## Kita

YAY Congrats to those who got their BFP's!!
Last night I asked OH to bring home a pee strip from work to see if I had a UTI because its been 6 days and I have been peeing OFTEN! It came up negative for UTI Woo! But the cup of pee had me so tempted that I didnt think and dipped a EPT Test in there.. BFN.. DUH! Was not even FMU! What a waste!

Im so nervous about testing tomorrow =(


----------



## jodie4805

Congratulations to everyone with a :bfp:

Don't think I'll be joining you this month :nope: 2nd month without ovulating.


----------



## mumanddad

congratulations to all the bfps i hope we can all join you x x


----------



## mlyn26

AF showed for me today : (


----------



## sarah1981

can you put me down for testing on the 21st please.


----------



## tattyteddy08

berkeley130 said:


> tattyteddy08 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone for this month. Can you please add me to the list. I am due on the 2nd dec. I did a test at 9dpo and 11dpo and it was :bfn:. I tested this morning at 13dpo and got my :bfp: .:dance::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> Tattyteddy,
> 
> your BFP gives me hope! I've been testing on 10 DPO, 11 DPO and today: all BFN! I'm sad but it looks like it could still happen :confused:Click to expand...

berkeley
fx for you. I thought i was out too as i have no symptoms at all. I tested this morning with an ic and thought i saw some colour in the second line so i used a fr and got a faint line so then i tried a cb digital with smu and got pregnant 1-2. Don't give up hope just yet. I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## notquitesure

Hi, can you add me to 15th please x

All I want for xmas is a :bfp:

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## manchester1

congrats to the girls with bfp's !! still bfn but no af. think she may come tomorro :(


----------



## Lisa1

ah damn it :witch: got me today but PMA put me down for the 31st ps i won't be on much this month as I will be bding every hour on the hour till the 31st poor oh:)


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats to all the bfps!! That's wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Lisa1 said:


> ah damn it :witch: got me today but PMA put me down for the 31st ps i won't be on much this month as I will be bding every hour on the hour till the 31st poor oh:)

:haha: sounds like a plan!
:dust::dust:


----------



## ablacketer

wish me baby dust, chart says I should O soon, cm says the same. we will be bding for the next three nights


----------



## want2Bamommy

ablacketer said:

> wish me baby dust, chart says I should O soon, cm says the same. we will be bding for the next three nights

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ablacketer

thank you w2b! off to bd!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

well im out witch just got me, but i get to test again this month on the 30th yay 

could you please put me down for then?


----------



## fifi-folle

Well had ultrasound today for endo and whilst there's a haemorrhagic cyst there was also a 2mm fluid filled sac, in other words a very early pregnancy!!! Trying not to get my hopes up but have asked DH to buy me a First Response test as my 30th birthday present tomorrow!!!


----------



## notquitesure

fifi-folle said:


> Well had ultrasound today for endo and whilst there's a haemorrhagic cyst there was also a 2mm fluid filled sac, in other words a very early pregnancy!!! Trying not to get my hopes up but have asked DH to buy me a First Response test as my 30th birthday present tomorrow!!!

CONGRATULATIONS Fifi-Folle on your :bfp:


----------



## jodie4805

congratulations Fifi-Folle


----------



## DeeTTC

Just a big thanks to im_mi for starting this thread and keeping it updated! 
Looks like we are testing on the same day!
A big congrats to all those that got their BFP and lots of baby dust to the rest of us!
Hope we all get a great christams present this year.


----------



## HollySSmith

Congrats to all those ladies you got your :bfp: ! 
Baby :dust: to all those who are waiting to test! FX'd for you guys!


----------



## want2Bamommy

MrsCrabsticke said:


> well im out witch just got me, but i get to test again this month on the 30th yay
> 
> could you please put me down for then?

:hugs: Sending baby dust your way! :dust:

FIFI- YAY! Hoping this is an excellent sign for you!! :flower:

DeeTTC- I agree. im_mi is doing a wonderful job!


----------



## DeeTTC

So exciting to see all the BFPs so far. It is only the 2nd of the month!


----------



## Kita

BFN this morning.. Im not out yet as AF isnt even due till saturday..but I am pretty down about it because I had wanted to surprise OH today as it is his birthday :sad2:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Kita said:


> BFN this morning.. Im not out yet as AF isnt even due till saturday..but I am pretty down about it because I had wanted to surprise OH today as it is his birthday :sad2:

:hugs: maybe his gift is just going to show up a few days late. :winkwink:


----------



## Kita

want2Bamommy said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning.. Im not out yet as AF isnt even due till saturday..but I am pretty down about it because I had wanted to surprise OH today as it is his birthday :sad2:
> 
> :hugs: maybe his gift is just going to show up a few days late. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I sure hope so! I have been peeing often for 7 days today and already tested neg for a UTI.. :wacko::hugs:


----------



## im_mi

All updated! congrats fifi! and :dust: to everyone else xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Fifi-Folle- Congratulations! :hugs:

Kita- :hugs: I know what you mean, Mark's B-Day is on the 7th and I am FXed to give him that for his B-day Too. :dust: You are not out yet.

im_mi- You are doing a Great job!!! :hugs:


----------



## babytyme

Hi, I'm testing Dec 4th :)

:dust: to everyone testing this month.


----------



## babymom3

So as I posted before I was due for the :witch: on Monday... And here it is Wednesday and still no signs of her showing her face besides the cramps... Which I get with pregnancy! And my cervix is still really high and soft! Normally it has dropped by now! I still havent tested even tho the hubby is telling me to test! I just want to make sure that I am really late before I do. Congrats to all the :bfp: and :dust: to the rest of us!


----------



## emz87

can you put me down for the 12th please.fx crossed for everyone and plenty of baby dust thrown around.good luck girls x


----------



## caro103

Well I'm out for this month, :witch: got me this morning...onwards to the new year for me! 

:dust:to all those still waiting and huge congratulations to those who aready got their :bfp:


----------



## elfie

can you put me for the 14th? :winkwink:


----------



## mamaxm

the 18th please! :) thanks!


----------



## janelouise

20th for me please


----------



## MrzLewis

X-Mas 4 me  babydust to all!!!!!!!


----------



## ally87

congratulations on all the BFP. Super happy for you all if not a tiny bit jelous lol. I am down for the 5th but my AF was super late last month taking my cylcle to 40 days. :-(. Could you change my testing day to the 23rd thankyou.


----------



## cdj1

Please put my name down for testing on Christmas Eve!!!!! Thanks and babydust to all December testers!!! xxx


----------



## Kiwichick17

Please put me down for a BFP - I tested a day earlier than planned and it was internet cheapie so I won't be convinced until I use a proper test but I think this is it!!!

Babydust to all the other December testers - looks like we're doing well so far


----------



## want2Bamommy

Congratulations!


I'm 6dpo. Getting close. Having some kind of cramps today
hopefully implantation??


----------



## Kita

FX want2Bamommy! 

And Congrats kiwichick!!! Awesome news!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

im feeling much more positive this month than normal.sore boobs set in at 6dpo, and have twinges 'down there' that i dont normally have...a xmas BFP would be soooo goood. in fact sore boobs are so bloody painful, i keep asking DH to rub them better lol, and sneaking off to toilets at work to rub them ....he he....so soo sore


----------



## TaeBoMama

Kiwichick17 said:


> Please put me down for a BFP - I tested a day earlier than planned and it was internet cheapie so I won't be convinced until I use a proper test but I think this is it!!!
> 
> Babydust to all the other December testers - looks like we're doing well so far

I don't think it matters how cheap your stick was, you're pregnant! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## want2Bamommy

emzdreamgirl said:


> im feeling much more positive this month than normal.sore boobs set in at 6dpo, and have twinges 'down there' that i dont normally have...a xmas BFP would be soooo goood. in fact sore boobs are so bloody painful, i keep asking DH to rub them better lol, and sneaking off to toilets at work to rub them ....he he....so soo sore

:rofl: I'm sure your DH doesn't mind :rofl:


----------



## bubbles

:witch: got me today


----------



## emzdreamgirl

want2Bamommy said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> im feeling much more positive this month than normal.sore boobs set in at 6dpo, and have twinges 'down there' that i dont normally have...a xmas BFP would be soooo goood. in fact sore boobs are so bloody painful, i keep asking DH to rub them better lol, and sneaking off to toilets at work to rub them ....he he....so soo sore
> 
> :rofl: I'm sure your DH doesn't mind :rofl:[/QUO
> 
> LMAO ....he is quite happy to do it!!Click to expand...


----------



## angel75

Got my AF today so i'm out :(


----------



## want2Bamommy

angel75 said:


> Got my AF today so i'm out :(

:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry Angel :hugs: 

Man! i am loving all these :bfp: signs on the first page! :cloud9: I can't wait to be joining you all very soon!!!! I got a positive OPK today, and since I only have a 10 LP, i shall be joining you VERY VERY shortly!!!! :yipee:


----------



## majm1241

caro103 said:


> Well I'm out for this month, :witch: got me this morning...onwards to the new year for me!
> 
> :dust:to all those still waiting and huge congratulations to those who aready got their :bfp:

:hugs: :(



Kiwichick17 said:


> Please put me down for a BFP - I tested a day earlier than planned and it was internet cheapie so I won't be convinced until I use a proper test but I think this is it!!!
> 
> Babydust to all the other December testers - looks like we're doing well so far

Congrats! :happydance:



bubbles said:


> :witch: got me today

:hugs: :(



angel75 said:


> Got my AF today so i'm out :(

:hugs: :(


----------



## berkeley130

I'm out! :witch: just arrived. :sad2::sad2::sad2:
I guess I'll start charting tonight. Anyway good luck to all of you!!
Thanks, im_mi for this thread- it was still fun to participate:thumbup:


----------



## want2Bamommy

berkeley130 said:


> I'm out! :witch: just arrived. :sad2::sad2::sad2:
> I guess I'll start charting tonight. Anyway good luck to all of you!!
> Thanks, im_mi for this thread- it was still fun to participate:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hug:
Sorry berkeley =(


----------



## majm1241

berkeley130 said:


> I'm out! :witch: just arrived. :sad2::sad2::sad2:
> I guess I'll start charting tonight. Anyway good luck to all of you!!
> Thanks, im_mi for this thread- it was still fun to participate:thumbup:

:hugs: :(


----------



## tuesday

no :witch: and :bfn:

:shrug::shrug:


----------



## ablacketer

pos opk today (and boy do I feel this one releasing! owie!) bd bd bd bd for the next few days :D


----------



## lovebabies

Hey! Im new here, can you add me for December 11th? 

I think its not my lucky month but you never know, really hoping for a BFP!!
:dust:


----------



## acbieri91904

Can I join this group? Today is CD 1 and I start Clomid 100 mg Friday days 3-7 I'm really hoping this is the month she started me on metformin last month and had to take provera to jump start my period. Depending on if and when I ovulate i'm hoping to test around Christmas day. I'm really hoping I get preggers in the next couple months if not this month!! 5 years + trying thanks!

So i'm as of right now testing on Christmas day!!


----------



## ablacketer

welcome!


----------



## want2Bamommy

:hi:


----------



## want2Bamommy

acbieri91904 said:


> Can I join this group? Today is CD 1 and I start Clomid 100 mg Friday days 3-7 I'm really hoping this is the month she started me on metformin last month and had to take provera to jump start my period. Depending on if and when I ovulate i'm hoping to test around Christmas day. I'm really hoping I get preggers in the next couple months if not this month!! 5 years + trying thanks!
> 
> So i'm as of right now testing on Christmas day!!

:hi:


----------



## im_mi

phew, all updated!

Congrats to the BFP's!! good job girls!

Big hugs and :dust: to those who got a visit from the old hag :witch:

and welcome to the newcomers! :flower: running this thread is a lot of fun :)


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp:s!

The :witch: go me yesterday after being a week late:growlmad:
Can you put me down for the 31st?


----------



## Marrissa_E

Congrats to all bfps!!

I know I've asked im_mi to put me down for 6th Dec, but i tested this morning at 10dpo and obviously it's a bfn *sigh* Feeling a bit depressed now. And Í haven't been getting any symptoms this cycle apart fropm the little cramps here and there in lower abdomen..


----------



## camocutie2006

yay for all you :bfp:s :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Marrissa_E said:


> Congrats to all bfps!!
> 
> I know I've asked im_mi to put me down for 6th Dec, but i tested this morning at 10dpo and obviously it's a bfn *sigh* Feeling a bit depressed now. And Í haven't been getting any symptoms this cycle apart fropm the little cramps here and there in lower abdomen..

Marrissa, hun, it is still very early! Dont loose hope! Its not over until the ugly :witch: shows her face. F'x ...maybe that cramping is a good sign :winkwink:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Congrats, everyone for the BFPS!!!!! 

I was supposed to test today (Dec 2) - but had some spotting yesterday which I thought was AF. It's gone now though. I'm apprehensive now so waiting for AF or test on Friday, whichever comes first.


----------



## want2Bamommy

LuvMyBoys said:

> Congrats, everyone for the BFPS!!!!!
> 
> I was supposed to test today (Dec 2) - but had some spotting yesterday which I thought was AF. It's gone now though. I'm apprehensive now so waiting for AF or test on Friday, whichever comes first.

Perhaps it was old blood from implantation :D was it dark?


----------



## LuvMyBoys

want2Bamommy said:


> LuvMyBoys said:
> 
> Congrats, everyone for the BFPS!!!!!
> 
> I was supposed to test today (Dec 2) - but had some spotting yesterday which I thought was AF. It's gone now though. I'm apprehensive now so waiting for AF or test on Friday, whichever comes first.
> 
> Perhaps it was old blood from implantation :D was it dark?Click to expand...

I am not sure what it was!! It wasn't dark. More like a pinkish. Could have been three things:

1. Spotting for AF, which is normal for me. But typically it starts 2 days before and lasts the two days... if that's what it was, I should get AF tomorrow...

2. I had a vaginal swab done yesterday at the Drs, but he didn't do a pap, so there shouldn't be bleeding, right?

3. Implantation... but at the LATEST possible ovulation date, yesterday would have been 13 dpo.. that's too late for implantation bleeding isn't it?


----------



## want2Bamommy

LuvMyBoys said:

> I am not sure what it was!! It wasn't dark. More like a pinkish. Could have been three things:
> 
> 1. Spotting for AF, which is normal for me. But typically it starts 2 days before and lasts the two days... if that's what it was, I should get AF tomorrow...
> 
> 2. I had a vaginal swab done yesterday at the Drs, but he didn't do a pap, so there shouldn't be bleeding, right?
> 
> 3. Implantation... but at the LATEST possible ovulation date, yesterday would have been 13 dpo.. that's too late for implantation bleeding isn't it?

shouldn't be from swab
and no. It's absolutly not to late. Another girl I talk to here had spotting a few days ago and she is 4 weeks PG. FX that's it's not the :witch:


----------



## Guppy051708

i agree with want2Bamama, plus, if it is residual blood from implantation, than it could have been in there for a while and is just now coming out.


----------



## Virginia

Please put me down for the 10th...That's 14DPO (I think)....so hopefully the witch doesn't get me! =)


----------



## Marrissa_E

Guppy051708 said:


> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all bfps!!
> 
> I know I've asked im_mi to put me down for 6th Dec, but i tested this morning at 10dpo and obviously it's a bfn *sigh* Feeling a bit depressed now. And Í haven't been getting any symptoms this cycle apart fropm the little cramps here and there in lower abdomen..
> 
> Marrissa, hun, it is still very early! Dont loose hope! Its not over until the ugly :witch: shows her face. F'x ...maybe that cramping is a good sign :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Guppy! The past few months I've had almost all the symptoms during the 2WW.. sore breasts, cramps, backaches, metallic taste in mouth, heartburn etc, but all ended with bfns. :nope: So not very optimistic now. Though I do wonder if some ladies had gotten a bfp without sufffering from any symptoms.


----------



## spencerbear

Can you put me down for testing on the 8th please


----------



## Newly_Wed

I'm down for the 3rd but I've woken up to the witch this morning so that's me out :(...
Congrats to all the christmas BFP's & good luck to everybody else.


----------



## vicwick

OMG OMG OMG did a FRER this morning and got a very faint line!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think i have my :bfp: i can't believe it!!!! I'm gonna go buy more for tomorrow morning to check!!! I snuck one in cos promised DH i wouldn't do another til saturday lol


----------



## TaeBoMama

vicwick said:


> OMG OMG OMG did a FRER this morning and got a very faint line!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think i have my :bfp: i can't believe it!!!! I'm gonna go buy more for tomorrow morning to check!!! I snuck one in cos promised DH i wouldn't do another til saturday lol

AWESOME!:happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## l_sparkle

Marrissa_E said:


> Congrats to all bfps!!
> 
> I know I've asked im_mi to put me down for 6th Dec, but i tested this morning at 10dpo and obviously it's a bfn *sigh* Feeling a bit depressed now. And Í haven't been getting any symptoms this cycle apart fropm the little cramps here and there in lower abdomen..

I tested at 9days and 10dpo... BFN too... there's still hope!! :thumbup: Not really due to test until Saturday / Sunday we can still add to the BFPs!!


----------



## tuesday

The :witch: got me this morning.....


----------



## l_sparkle

siobhan21 said:


> The :witch: got me this morning.....

Aww... do you still have time to get a BFP before xmas? x


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

Can you add me AF due 27th


----------



## ablacketer

ugh! stupid temp! supposed to O yesterday and Im still at 97.45!!!! I have overnight duty tomorrow! I hope I O today or we will miss it!


----------



## Munki

7th for me please


----------



## babymom3

The EVIL :witch: got me last night! I must have ovulated later then I thought.. Off to the Fertility Doctor to get me checked and Husbands sperm count checked too... Wish us luck! Congrats to you all and :dust: 

Put me down to test on X-MAS thats the next date!!! Thats all we want for X-MAS is a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## APBTlover

I tested this morning BFN....but I'm not out till AF shows right?


----------



## tuesday

l_sparkle said:


> siobhan21 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: got me this morning.....
> 
> Aww... do you still have time to get a BFP before xmas? xClick to expand...

I think its better than being in limbo :cry:

I think my next test shall be on the 27th plz

:dust::dust: to you l_sparkle (and everyone else), fingers and toes X'ed!


----------



## Leannec

Can you add me to the 12th please xx


----------



## APBTlover

babymom3 said:


> The EVIL :witch: got me last night! I must have ovulated later then I thought.. Off to the Fertility Doctor to get me checked and Husbands sperm count checked too... Wish us luck! Congrats to you all and :dust:
> 
> Put me down to test on X-MAS thats the next date!!! Thats all we want for X-MAS is a :bfp:!!!!

I effing HATE her.....lol....sorry I'm bitter....we should just kill the witch....and then we'll all have red ruby bellies....I know...I know.....I'm insane...


----------



## Shells

Got my BFP today!!!! confirmed on a FRER....Good luck everyone and dust to you all

xxxx


----------



## Shells

Got my BFP today!!!! confirmed on a FRER....Good luck everyone and dust to you all

xxxx


----------



## Kita

Congrats Shells!!


----------



## vicwick

Congrats Shells :thumbup: 

I have just done 3 more tests just to check its def my :bfp: lol i think my DH is gonna think i'm crazy when he gets in haha


----------



## want2Bamommy

vicwick said:

> OMG OMG OMG did a FRER this morning and got a very faint line!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think i have my :bfp: i can't believe it!!!! I'm gonna go buy more for tomorrow morning to check!!! I snuck one in cos promised DH i wouldn't do another til saturday lol

:yipee: this means two thing!
1- your gonna be a mommy again!
And 2- you have a few days to think of an awesome way to tell
your DH! I'm hoping I can get a bfp before he knows so I van think of something cool ;)


----------



## Jenni1388

:hugs:Congrats Love! :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

oh wow, thats so awesome!!!!!! Congrats girl. Love the name Alfie BTW.
all the best,


----------



## vicwick

Britt11 said:


> oh wow, thats so awesome!!!!!! Congrats girl. Love the name Alfie BTW.
> all the best,

Thank you, i'm hoping the next one's a girl cos it was a struggle finding a name we agreed on with Alfie haha JK we'll just have to fight it out again if its a boy this time lol


----------



## want2Bamommy

Shells said:


> Got my BFP today!!!! confirmed on a FRER....Good luck everyone and dust to you all
> 
> xxxx

:happydance: congrats!


----------



## jodie4805

congratulations Shells


----------



## lovebabies

Congrats Shells and Vicwicks with your BFP!!! :D


----------



## want2Bamommy

7dpo only 7 more days till I test. Might sneak one in on the 8th. Or the 6th. :haha:


----------



## lovebabies

want2Bamommy said:


> 7dpo only 7 more days till I test. Might sneak one in on the 8th. Or the 6th. :haha:

hahaha! Im on Dpo 6 so 8 more days for me. Im gonna try not to test before...try ghehe. I really want to test today, but i know that just gonna be a waste of pregnancy tests :(


----------



## want2Bamommy

lovebabies said:


> want2Bamommy said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo only 7 more days till I test. Might sneak one in on the 8th. Or the 6th. :haha:
> 
> hahaha! Im on Dpo 6 so 8 more days for me. Im gonna try not to test before...try ghehe. I really want to test today, but i know that just gonna be a waste of pregnancy tests :(Click to expand...

At least your restrainging yourself. DH has been on me for 3 days to take one :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations Shells and Vicwicks! :hugs:


----------



## lovebabies

want2Bamommy said:


> lovebabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2Bamommy said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo only 7 more days till I test. Might sneak one in on the 8th. Or the 6th. :haha:
> 
> hahaha! Im on Dpo 6 so 8 more days for me. Im gonna try not to test before...try ghehe. I really want to test today, but i know that just gonna be a waste of pregnancy tests :(Click to expand...
> 
> At least your restrainging yourself. DH has been on me for 3 days to take one :haha:Click to expand...

Haha yeah I guess so! I just keep telling myself im not pregnant, dont want to keep my hopes up.. But I do kinda feel different than normal, but maybe thats just all in my head haha  ;)


----------



## want2Bamommy

:haha: I wonder that about myself sometimes. Think my body makes itself do things to trick me too.


----------



## im_mi

congrats vicwick and shells!!! :happydance:

all updated girls!! big hugs to those who got a visit from :witch:

Approaching ovulation now.... i would so love to be able to sign our christmas cards this year from "Immi, Dan, Jack and Bump" and surprise everyone :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

So i am loving the fact that, currently, there are far more :bfp: than :witch:!!!! Anyone with me :yipee:


----------



## im_mi

i know right??!! :D :happydance: i want this to be *the* most successful testing thread in BnB history!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

It just might be!!!
We gotta give the September Tester thread a run for their money! They had 128 :bfp:! 
Let's see if we can do it ladies!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Wow---12 BFPs on the 3rd of the month!! Amazing. Let's aim for 100 :D


----------



## Guppy051708

i second! :)


----------



## chachadada

i third :thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Count me in please, im due to test Dec 8th. Very tempted to test in the morning. But you know how that goes :wacko:. Hope to bring me some luck. December 8th would be cd 30 so I hope that old :witch: would stay away for awhile.

thanks

:dust::dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

im_mi, can you please move my :test: date up to Dec. 13th? thanks babe! :flower:


----------



## want2Bamommy

I 4th the motion of aiming for 100 :haha

I'm trying to not let myself test. I'm 7dpo
gotta at least wait till 10!


----------



## ~chipper~

I'm out...The :witch: showed up early today....Came early enough for me that I can still get BFP in december. I was due to test on the 7th, but I can change that to the 30th. Thanks! im_mi, you are doing a fab job! Thanks again! FX'd and lots of :dust: to all you ladies


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry that the :witch: visited you Chipper :hugs:
Hope to see your :bfp: on the 30th! :thumbup:


----------



## NewMoon

Hi im-mi, can you put me down for December 31st please? Hopefully I can hold out until then to test and not waste so much money on sticks this month! :)


----------



## Kita

I love that there are 12 BFP's and its only the 3rd!! I am crossing my fingers I can still be one of them!! Testing again tomorrow if OH brings me my IC's if not, maybe saturday or sunday. AF is due Sat.


----------



## MrsLQ

Helloooooooooooo 

Can you take me off, Aunt Flo got me this morning. I was down for the 6th. Thank you. GOOD LUCK everyone!!!


----------



## jojo-m

I'm out, the old bag arrived

JO x


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry girls :hugs: Hope you get your :bfp: on your new, cycle! Maybe you could rejoin us before December is over?? That would be great :thumbup: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Oh, I've just realised as it's a long month I get another shot at a December BFP on New Years Eve soooo can I be put down to test for 31st please pretty please? :)


----------



## l_sparkle

Grrr... AF came 3 days early damit!! That's a first! 

GUTTED! Secretly hoping it's implantation!!


----------



## ablacketer

beginnin to look like Im not gonna Ov. :(


----------



## jodie4805

ablacketer said:


> beginnin to look like Im not gonna Ov. :(

There's still time. DOn't give up hope yet. :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

maybe... why would I have a pos OPK and not O 48hours later. This cycle my ass of a boss is gone, so Im the least stressed that Ive ever been!


----------



## loobi

not even sure when i will be testng now, can ya please take me off from the 14th...dont know when i o'd, even if i did at all... will keep ya posted


----------



## louloubabs

:witch: got me. Now, wheres that 'January Testing thread'...............

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Drazic<3

Heyyy, back in the game girls! Could you please put me down for testing on 31st :)


----------



## RedRose19

Drazic<3 said:


> Heyyy, back in the game girls! Could you please put me down for testing on 31st :)

glad your back ttc :flower: i hope you get a sticky bean soon :dust:


----------



## want2Bamommy

:hugs: to those who the witch caught

Newly_Wed- YIPPEE! There's still a shot!

Jodie- Dont give up till you see the old hag! :hugs:

6 more days until I should get a good reading I hope! :happydance:


----------



## jonkey

The reason there is nothing next to my name is cos af hasn't arrived yet, but I'm not testing, just gonna wait.... An agonising wait!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

jonkey said:

> The reason there is nothing next to my name is cos af hasn't arrived yet, but I'm not testing, just gonna wait.... An agonising wait!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Well, Aunt Flow has been playing some nasty tricks on me this month. But, I think she's here to stay now so you can count me out. 

Congratulations to all the BFPs and luck and well wishes to all the BFNs!!

Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## jonkey

thanks want2bamommy xx


----------



## im_mi

all updated! :dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey im_mi,

Do you mind moving my test day to the 11th? FF changed my ovulation day. The 9th would be too early to test if they are right.

Thanks for all your work with this thread!

Good luck to all!


----------



## im_mi

done!


----------



## Jenni1388

I'm still in the running girls! I was due for AF on the 2nd. She no showed on me! Going to test sometime this weekend. Please wish me luck!!!!
:kiss:
:wohoo:


----------



## AriannasMama

Im testing the 17th.

:bfp:


----------



## Mrs LP

WITCH TURNED UP!... Jan for Us it would seem!

https://davf.daisypath.com/womr.png


----------



## leadja

Hello ladies 

I'm out nasty :witch: got me the other day - but on the plus side my cycles are short so December still could be my month. FX! Can you put me down for the 29th please.


Huge congratulations to the ladies with :bfp: and lots of luck to everyone still waiting :dust:


----------



## fifi-folle

Can you change mine from:bfp: to :angel:. I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage last night.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww im so sorry hun :( :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

hugs honey 

I got my spike this morning!! heres hoping my body was just taking extra care with this eggy fxxxxx


----------



## jodie4805

fifi-folle said:


> Can you change mine from:bfp: to :angel:. I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage last night.:cry::cry::cry:

soo sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Marrissa_E

fifi-folle said:


> Can you change mine from:bfp: to :angel:. I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage last night.:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

So sorry, but don't give up hun!


----------



## lozncrystal

hiya can u put me a BFN x af got me


----------



## want2Bamommy

I'm waiting on April's news. WHERE ARE YOU? :haha:

FIFI-FOLLE- :hugs: I'm sorry dear :hugs:

LOZNCRYSTAL- Hate that :witch: so sorry


----------



## majm1241

Mrs LP said:


> WITCH TURNED UP!... Jan for Us it would seem!
> 
> https://davf.daisypath.com/womr.png

:hugs: 



leadja said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm out nasty :witch: got me the other day - but on the plus side my cycles are short so December still could be my month. FX! Can you put me down for the 29th please.
> 
> 
> Huge congratulations to the ladies with :bfp: and lots of luck to everyone still waiting :dust:

:hugs:



fifi-folle said:


> Can you change mine from:bfp: to :angel:. I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage last night.:cry::cry::cry:

:( I'm Sorry Love! :hugs:



lozncrystal said:


> hiya can u put me a BFN x af got me

:hugs:



want2Bamommy said:


> I'm waiting on April's news. WHERE ARE YOU? :haha:
> 
> FIFI-FOLLE- :hugs: I'm sorry dear :hugs:
> 
> LOZNCRYSTAL- Hate that :witch: so sorry



I'm here! :D


----------



## majm1241

Well, I caved and tested early! I tested 2 days ago and it was a :bfn: Tested This morning and it is a :bfp: at 12dpo :happydance: It is faint but you can see it without squinting! Mark can see it too and he had to compare it to the one 2 days ago because he was shocked... Excited shocked! LOL I'll post pics but my camera is pissing me off and won't focus up close or when zoomed in. You can see the line better on the computer if you tilt it a bit. Don't have to tilt the test in real life! LOL


----------



## want2Bamommy

AHHHHHH APRIL! WAHOO!!!!!!!!!
:hugs: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## acbieri91904

Congrats!! Today is CD 4, day 2 of clomid!! I hope we can get 100 too this month!!! :D


----------



## lumpybumpy

fifi-folle said:


> Can you change mine from:bfp: to :angel:. I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage last night.:cry::cry::cry:

Oh Hunni
So sorry to hear your news, I've had 3 m/c and an ectopic so I know how you feel. My Doctor said that you're not unlucky if you have an early miscarriage, you're just very lucky if your pregnancy lasts! I'm not quite sure about that advice but it shows that an awful lot of women expericence early miscariages, it is very common. Just remember you are at you most fertile for the next 3 months so don't give up hope, go for it!!


----------



## lumpybumpy

I think I forgot to add to this thread yesterday that I got my :bfp:!! Got another 2ww for my scan to make sure this bean has snuggled into the right place.


----------



## majm1241

Congrats lumpybumpy.


----------



## lumpybumpy

Thanks and congratulations to you too Majm1241!!


----------



## readyforbaby

Congrats ladies! Lets keep the BFPs coming :). May it be a very Merry CHristmas indeed. FX and lots of babydust to all those waiting to test. It has to be our time soon!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Please add me for the 14th. Thanks!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hi.

I am testing 24th December when I think AF will be due if I go by a late ovulation....if not I will be late for AF.

3rd time lucky I am hoping!

:dust::dust::dust:

Emma.xx


----------



## Lou

Hey hun,

Could you put me down for 21st please?? Its a long but would be a lovely xmas prezzy if it happened. :D

xxx


----------



## tickledpink3

yaaaay Congrats Majm1241. Now could you rub some of that baby dust on me please? lol 

Congrats to the rest of you ladies who got BFPs as well


----------



## DragonMummy

this is the first cycle in my 7 months of ttc that i have ovulated so could you put me down for 16th Dec testing please? THANKS!


----------



## want2Bamommy

DragonMummy said:

> this is the first cycle in my 7 months of ttc that i have ovulated so could you put me down for 12th Dec testing please? THANKS!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AliKat

I need mine changed as well :( Had a chemical pregnancy :( :(


----------



## want2Bamommy

AliKat said:

> I need mine changed as well :( Had a chemical pregnancy :( :(

:hugs: I'm sorry babe :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

So sorry :hug:


----------



## majm1241

tickledpink3 said:


> yaaaay Congrats Majm1241. Now could you rub some of that baby dust on me please? lol
> 
> Congrats to the rest of you ladies who got BFPs as well

:dust: LOL :hugs:



AliKat said:


> I need mine changed as well :( Had a chemical pregnancy :( :(

I'm so sorry Love! :( :hugs:


----------



## tattyteddy08

fifi-folle said:


> Can you change mine from:bfp: to :angel:. I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage last night.:cry::cry::cry:


Can you change mine too please. I started bleeding this morning so it looks like i've had a chemical/early miscarriage :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, teddy, i am so very sorry about your loss :hugs: 

If any of you girls need anything, let me know. really sad for you. :hug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry girls. xx


----------



## fifi-folle

lumpybumpy said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Can you change mine from:bfp: to :angel:. I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage last night.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh Hunni
> So sorry to hear your news, I've had 3 m/c and an ectopic so I know how you feel. My Doctor said that you're not unlucky if you have an early miscarriage, you're just very lucky if your pregnancy lasts! I'm not quite sure about that advice but it shows that an awful lot of women expericence early miscariages, it is very common. Just remember you are at you most fertile for the next 3 months so don't give up hope, go for it!!Click to expand...

Your Doc is right. With 25% of pregnancies ending in miscarriage, it is very common. I discovered my Mum had one before me. And my best mate had one the cycle before getting pregnant with her daughter (who is a very gorgeous 2 year old now). And it is better that it happened early rather than when I was more pregnant. Trying to be positive. Not cried today which is good. 

Sending hugs to AliKat and TattyTeddy :hugs: We will get there. 
:dust: to all waiting for BFPs
x


----------



## Delamere19

Can you put me down as testing the 21st plz!! Thanks x x


----------



## MommyMichele

When you have a sec, add me for the 9th hun.


----------



## DeeTTC

Again, congrats to all those with their BFPs and a huge thanks to im_mi for keeping this threaa updated and organized! Good luck to everyone. 

Do you mind changing my date from the 20th to the 24th. Ovulated later than usual. Thanks so much!


----------



## spencerbear

AF got me yesterday, so im out this month.

Best of luck to everyone else still to go this month x


----------



## MissyMojo

im :bfn: girls :( 

:dust:to girls still to test

:hug: to those ladies have suffered losses xxx


----------



## im_mi

all updated! so sorry for your losses, girls :hugs:


----------



## Jenni1388

Santa came early!!!! :happydance: I got a digi "PREGNANT" this morning! :cloud9: Best wishes to all who are still waiting and trying. :dust:


----------



## tattyteddy08

Your Doc is right. With 25% of pregnancies ending in miscarriage, it is very common. I discovered my Mum had one before me. And my best mate had one the cycle before getting pregnant with her daughter (who is a very gorgeous 2 year old now). And it is better that it happened early rather than when I was more pregnant. Trying to be positive. Not cried today which is good. 

Sending hugs to AliKat and TattyTeddy :hugs: We will get there. 
:dust: to all waiting for BFPs
x[/QUOTE]


Big :hug: :hugs: to you too fifi-folle. I know what you mean about the crying. I have been so upset. It has taken me since may to get my bfp and then it has been taken away from me. I know it may seem silly getting upset as it was so early but when you really want a baby and you think you are pregnant it is awful when you no longer are. It is the first time this has happened to me. I had no trouble with my first two. To make things even better someone at work has just announced she is 7wks pregnant the first month after getting the implant out.:growlmad: I think i may take a break until feb as i have been trying since may with no luck so i think it's time to relax for abit. Good luck to you and i hope you get your next :bfp: soon.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Britt11

Oh wow Jenni, thats amazing!! congrats, so happy for you. I remember seeing your name before because of that adorable little baby as your profile pic. How many DPO did you test positive? Any special tips for the rest of us? 
Congrats again hon!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Jenni1388 said:


> Santa came early!!!! :happydance: I got a digi "PREGNANT" this morning! :cloud9: Best wishes to all who are still waiting and trying. :dust:

:happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS!


----------



## LuciLu88

Oooh can you put me down for testing on the 14th :o) 

:dust: for all ladies testing!! x


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Can you put me down for the 20th, please?


----------



## manchester1

no af and bfn...........had period pain for 5 days now! weird! guna test in the morning with an IC...


----------



## mumof3babys

Hi, can you put me down for 28th please.
good luck all xx


----------



## Jenni1388

Britt11 said:


> Oh wow Jenni, thats amazing!! congrats, so happy for you. I remember seeing your name before because of that adorable little baby as your profile pic. How many DPO did you test positive? Any special tips for the rest of us?
> Congrats again hon!

Thank you everyone. Hehe yea the pic is cute. I wonder who's baby it is. I was 18 dpo when i tested positive. That was my first test. My best advice I can give to avoid the heart-ache of getting BFNs is to only test at the earliest after your period is late. Hang in there girls! I know you can do it! 
:flower: :kiss:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi Guys, I have had immensly sore boobs and cramps similar to period pains for about four or five days now.Two days till 'supposedly' due on (if its one of my normal months!). Really hoping thats a good sign. I have caved in and tested on day CD24, CD25 nd CD26 with cheapies. Convincing myself that if i look hard enough i will see a line....staring makes noooo difference! lol:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Jenni1388 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Jenni, thats amazing!! congrats, so happy for you. I remember seeing your name before because of that adorable little baby as your profile pic. How many DPO did you test positive? Any special tips for the rest of us?
> Congrats again hon!
> 
> Thank you everyone. Hehe yea the pic is cute. I wonder who's baby it is. I was 18 dpo when i tested positive. That was my first test. My best advice I can give to avoid the heart-ache of getting BFNs is to only test at the earliest after your period is late. Hang in there girls! I know you can do it!
> :flower: :kiss:Click to expand...

Jenni, did you have any symptoms or did you just wait out AF? Any spotting or IB? Oh yeah, and of course, congrats to you!!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Testing with a FRER in 2 days! 
:happydance:


----------



## falcon

I tested on 2nd december and got :bfp: !!

:happydance:


----------



## want2Bamommy

falcon said:

> I tested on 2nd december and got :bfp: !!
> 
> :happydance:

:yipee: congrats!


----------



## majm1241

MissyMojo said:


> im :bfn: girls :(
> 
> :dust:to girls still to test
> 
> :hug: to those ladies have suffered losses xxx

I'm sorry Love! :( Are you out? Did af come?



Jenni1388 said:


> Santa came early!!!! :happydance: I got a digi "PREGNANT" this morning! :cloud9: Best wishes to all who are still waiting and trying. :dust:

Comgratulations! :happydnce: I got my 2nd faint :bfp: today and I am going to use my digis next week, lol! :happydance:



falcon said:


> I tested on 2nd december and got :bfp: !!
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

want2Bamommy said:


> Testing with a FRER in 2 days!
> :happydance:

:happydance: FXed :dust:


----------



## mumanddad

wow congratulations on all the bfps xxx 

this month is looking good for alot of people


----------



## Jenni1388

LuvMyBoys said:


> Jenni1388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Jenni, thats amazing!! congrats, so happy for you. I remember seeing your name before because of that adorable little baby as your profile pic. How many DPO did you test positive? Any special tips for the rest of us?
> Congrats again hon!
> 
> Thank you everyone. Hehe yea the pic is cute. I wonder who's baby it is. I was 18 dpo when i tested positive. That was my first test. My best advice I can give to avoid the heart-ache of getting BFNs is to only test at the earliest after your period is late. Hang in there girls! I know you can do it!
> :flower: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Jenni, did you have any symptoms or did you just wait out AF? Any spotting or IB? Oh yeah, and of course, congrats to you!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I had a lot of symptoms but I usually don't feel great right before my periods. I had a tiny bit of spotting on 13 dpo only when wiping once. Oh yes and the alternating days of constipation and diarrhea. My list of symptoms is on the thread "big list of symptoms". :thumbup:


----------



## ozzie24

well baby bean is sticking so far. iv got my first scan on the 30th of dec at 8 weeks to see if its in the right place this time. they wanted to do 1 at 6 weeks but i want to wait. every little bit of aches i get im worried im looseing it again. 
please please please stick baby bean mummy and daddy want you so much


----------



## ablacketer

Fx for you hon!


----------



## majm1241

ozzie24 said:


> well baby bean is sticking so far. iv got my first scan on the 30th of dec at 8 weeks to see if its in the right place this time. they wanted to do 1 at 6 weeks but i want to wait. every little bit of aches i get im worried im looseing it again.
> please please please stick baby bean mummy and daddy want you so much

:hugs:


----------



## acbieri91904

Congrats to all the BFP's so far!!


----------



## Naturalmystic

Hi put me down for the 25th please. I wanna BFP for Christmas


----------



## ablacketer

all I want for christmas is a bfp, a bfp, a bfp!
all I want for christmas is a bfp! so I can say "josh youre gonna be a daddy!"


----------



## want2Bamommy

ablacketer said:

> all I want for christmas is a bfp, a bfp, a bfp!
> all I want for christmas is a bfp! so I can say "josh youre gonna be a daddy!"

awwwe haha :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Not a good trend. 12 BFP on the 3rd and only 11 BFP on the 6th---Ack! 
Come on girls. hCG! hCG! hCG!


----------



## heatherv2

Hi! Can you put me down for the 10th? Haha I am actually testing every day lately with IC's, just to satisfy my POAS needs, but the 10th is going to be when I test with a more official type FRER.


----------



## ArticBaby

Took a test this morning...:bfn:. No period, no spotting this month. A little :wacko:. Think the old :witch: is playing tricks with my mind. She sure is good at it :thumbup:.


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations to all the :bfp: this month.

Sending baby dust to the rest of us :dust:


----------



## vermeil

Hello! Got a bfp on the 4th (Friday). I freely admit I've been lurking here for months, but was too shy to post. Had just about summed up the courage then got this unexpected surprise. We had been trying for 7 months *cheers* (I'm 37 if that helps encourage you 'young at heart' ladies :happydance: )

Congrats for the other december surprises! Big encouragements and cheers for the ones testing soon! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsH1980

Congrats to everyone who go their BFP so far!

Im out - witch got me yesterday (quite glad in a way as this is my first AF since coming off the pill end of Oct so now I have a 38 day cycle to work with :))

babydust to everyone testing x x


----------



## Angelblue

Congrats Vermeil :dance:


----------



## anteater

Can I join in? 

Testing on 13th. Scared to get another BFN. Had a mc in August:cry:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Got :bfn: this morning. Wondering if it's worth my time to test with a FRER tomorrow... :cry:


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## sammynashley

could you put me in for the 14th please

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Rompy

Congats to all those who got BFP. Im sad,witch caught me today!!

Best of luck to all of u.


----------



## Kita

BFN on FRER today.. AF is 2 days late?? Still hoping for a BFP!


----------



## wantingno.2

i'm out, witch arrived this morning


----------



## Wyatt'smama

Well, tested 2 days early and....got my :bfp:!!!! Lots of sticky dust please...I had a chem. in August!! 

Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp: so far this month and baby dust to all my other ladies out there trying to catch that eggie!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Wyatt'smama said:


> Well, tested 2 days early and....got my :bfp:!!!! Lots of sticky dust please...I had a chem. in August!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp: so far this month and baby dust to all my other ladies out there trying to catch that eggie!!!

congratulations hun, lots of sticky dust to you xxx


----------



## J's promise

Congrats to all with BFP! 
I'm still in, hopefully, AF is 3 days late and still BFN - even on clear blue digital. Symptoms: bloating, mild cramps, indigestion (today) and sore boobs.


----------



## mumanddad

J's promise said:


> Congrats to all with BFP!
> I'm still in, hopefully, AF is 3 days late and still BFN - even on clear blue digital. Symptoms: bloating, mild cramps, indigestion (today) and sore boobs.

:dust::dust::dust:

i hope you get your:bfp:


----------



## WannaB

You better stirke off my bfp now im_mi, it wasnt meant to be this time! Huge congrats to all the ladies with their bfps so far and massive hugs to the ladies the witch decided to pay a visit to!:hugs: We live to fight another day!:happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Please add me to your list, i'm due to test on the 30th! 

Congrats to those who've already got their BFP!


----------



## Ava Grace

WannaB said:


> You better stirke off my bfp now im_mi, it wasnt meant to be this time! Huge congrats to all the ladies with their bfps so far and massive hugs to the ladies the witch decided to pay a visit to!:hugs: We live to fight another day!:happydance:


Sorry to hear that hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## ARouge

Add me to the list! I'm going to start testing Wednesday the 9th, AF is due the 13th. If I can hold off til then!


----------



## jonkey

I say this apprehensively cos I still can't believe it but please can you add my BFP!!!
Looks like the poitive opk was accurate!
Good luck everyone else x x


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulation Jonkey!!!!

Sorry to the ladies that the :witch: visited :( 

:dust: to the rest of the testers!


----------



## want2Bamommy

jonkey said:

> I say this apprehensively cos I still can't believe it but please can you add my BFP!!!
> Looks like the poitive opk was accurate!
> Good luck everyone else x x

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

ok, I cant take it anymore. what the heck is a FRER?????


----------



## Wyatt'smama

ablacketer said:


> ok, I cant take it anymore. what the heck is a FRER?????

It's a HPT...First Response Early Result... :)


----------



## ablacketer

oooOOOOooooo! Im such a dope, my hubby looked at me like I was loco because I just (out load) realized that POAS meant pee on a stick hahahah


----------



## Kita

:sad2: AF just got me.. Im out too..


----------



## want2Bamommy

ablacketer said:

> oooOOOOooooo! Im such a dope, my hubby looked at me like I was loco because I just (out load) realized that POAS meant pee on a stick hahahah

:rofl: I have way to many moments like that! 
Last Christmas I found out reindeer were real :rofl:
DH was looking at me like wow

Kita- I'm sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## ~chipper~

Sorry Kita - Best of Luck on this next cycle for you!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Kita said:


> :sad2: AF just got me.. Im out too..

That sucks! Get your ammunition ready for this new cycle. Your time will come. :flower:


----------



## im_mi

all updated! congrats and commiserations where appropriate :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

vermeil said:


> Hello! Got a bfp on the 4th (Friday). I freely admit I've been lurking here for months, but was too shy to post. Had just about summed up the courage then got this unexpected surprise. We had been trying for 7 months *cheers* (I'm 37 if that helps encourage you 'young at heart' ladies :happydance: )
> 
> Congrats for the other december surprises! Big encouragements and cheers for the ones testing soon! :thumbup:

:wave: :happydance: Congratulations!!!



MrsH1980 said:


> Congrats to everyone who go their BFP so far!
> 
> Im out - witch got me yesterday (quite glad in a way as this is my first AF since coming off the pill end of Oct so now I have a 38 day cycle to work with :))
> 
> babydust to everyone testing x x

:hug:



want2Bamommy said:


> Got :bfn: this morning. Wondering if it's worth my time to test with a FRER tomorrow... :cry:

:hugs: Wait a couple more days love!



Rompy said:


> Congats to all those who got BFP. Im sad,witch caught me today!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of u.

:hug:



wantingno.2 said:


> i'm out, witch arrived this morning

:hug:



Wyatt'smama said:


> Well, tested 2 days early and....got my :bfp:!!!! Lots of sticky dust please...I had a chem. in August!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp: so far this month and baby dust to all my other ladies out there trying to catch that eggie!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:



jonkey said:


> I say this apprehensively cos I still can't believe it but please can you add my BFP!!!
> Looks like the poitive opk was accurate!
> Good luck everyone else x x

:happydance: Congrats!!! :D



Kita said:


> :sad2: AF just got me.. Im out too..

:hug: :(


----------



## MommyMichele

um i'm in shock right now, i'm not saying i got a bfp, but when you ladies get a chance look in the gallery at my tests


----------



## Devi#1

Please put me down for the 17th - today I am 9DPO


----------



## Guppy051708

Devi, you're 9 DPO and you're not testing until the 17th? WOW! you are strong!


----------



## im_mi

updated! mommymichele, do you want me to wait until your FRER to add your BFP? congrats!


----------



## majm1241

MommyMichele said:


> um i'm in shock right now, i'm not saying i got a bfp, but when you ladies get a chance look in the gallery at my tests

Congratulations!!! :D:happydance:


----------



## Inlalaland

Please put me down for the 20th. Thanks!


----------



## MommyMichele

im_mi said:


> updated! mommymichele, do you want me to wait until your FRER to add your BFP? congrats!

Go for it! I'm still in shock lol!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Testing in the morning with a FRER digital
:wacko:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

good luck ladies still waiting and congrats to all that have gotten there bfp's


----------



## Marrissa_E

I'm out. The witch got me this morning.. oh well...


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats, :dust: and :hugs: all round. 

I forgot how bloody TEDIOUS the beginning of the cycle is, bring on new years! :hugs:


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

How fed up am i ???!!!

1st cycle - cd10 and i'm tired of waiting already! 
please please please f x for an early bfp! I don't think i can wait :dohh:

Anyone else feeling this frustration?


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

i have the same frustration atm, i just wish this week would hurry up so ov time would be here and we can get to trying again.

fx for your early bfp :)


----------



## sjdrocit

Hey, sorry to but in.. Is the dates at the beginning peoples AF due dates?

Can I join in.. AF due today and hasnt come just yet, not testing for over a week or so.. just wanna make sure I am late, and I have a cruise im going on, Friday and skint till when I get back.

Sam


----------



## futureM2be

I got my BFP yesturday. woohooo......I was suposse to test on the 6th


----------



## sjdrocit

congrats hun what test did ya use?


----------



## DeeTTC

Congrats to everyone. It has been a stressful month and so far I am four days past my usual ov day but still have not ovulated. I temp and they are still low. I hope there is still hope for me this month. Would love an xmas bfp!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## michelle&neo

hi can i be put 4 the 17th please hun xx


----------



## Maggie199

Can you put me down for the 21st please :) xxx


----------



## nurselochia

I'm testing on the 13th.


----------



## want2Bamommy

:bfn: for me today :cry:


----------



## J's promise

AF just got here now. Spotting only now, but I thinnk she's the one. I 'm out this month.
Good luck to all, and Congrats to the ladies that got their BFPs!


----------



## futureM2be

sjdrocit said:


> congrats hun what test did ya use?

I used First response and I was on day late...The line was not has dark as the control line but dark enought to see it in 30 sec. And this morning I tested again with the Clearblue and it was also positive:happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

futureM2be said:


> sjdrocit said:
> 
> 
> congrats hun what test did ya use?
> 
> I used First response and I was on day late...The line was not has dark as the control line but dark enought to see it in 30 sec. And this morning I tested again with the Clearblue and it was also positive:happydance:Click to expand...


Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## APBTlover

I got 4 BFNs + AF


----------



## MommyMichele

Well, I knew it was too good to be true. AF arrived ON TIME for once! At least I can have sushi before the ballet tonight. and Saki!


----------



## Turtlemad

Can I be put down for the 15th please?

Thankyou!


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girlies

How is everyone? Quick update from me...

bfn yesterday (day I was due on) no signs of af today, planning to test sat morn if it hasn't arrived by then FX PMA PMA


----------



## ButterflyC

20th for me! Fingers x'd!
Congrats to all those BFP's


----------



## EllaMom2B

I'm aiming for the 23rd (please please please let this be a happy Christmas!)


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi sorry to be a pain could you move mine to the 24th please? thank you

baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Devi#1

Guppy051708 said:


> Devi, you're 9 DPO and you're not testing until the 17th? WOW! you are strong!

FF moved me back a day. today I am 9DPO .. well.. AF is due on monday (15DPO) .. so I will definatly try and hold it out till then.. 
I used a OPK yesterday just because I promised not to use a HPT. . lol.. and guess what although it was ALMOST as dark as the control line .. what do u think that means? anyone?:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

It means that you should take an HPT! LOL
Ok, so this is the low down on the OPKs and the relationship with HPTs. The LH hormone measured in an OPK is very similar to the hCG hormone measured in pregnancy tests. This is the way you could think of it. Man "A" does not wear a hat [LH]. Man "B" wears a hat [hCG]. Therefore, an OPK _could be_ positive if you are pregnant. BUT a HPT would obviously not be positive due to the LH hormone. Does this make sense? Its hard to explain, but basically, i would be testing tomorrow morning on an HPT if i were you!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry! Double post, FF is being amazingly slow! :growlmad:


----------



## LauraLy

Stupid :witch: got me this AM :cry:...looks like I shooting for a 2010 :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

sorry to hear that Lauryly hope your ok xx


----------



## majm1241

futureM2be said:


> I got my BFP yesturday. woohooo......I was suposse to test on the 6th

Congrats! :hugs:


MommyMichele said:


> Well, I knew it was too good to be true. AF arrived ON TIME for once! At least I can have sushi before the ballet tonight. and Saki!

WHAT!!? :( :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

updated xxx


----------



## juless

I'm going to be a December tester as well! I'm currently cd16 and have been getting the ovary pains last few days that usually tell me I'm ovulating. I reeeally hope we are lucky this month! I'm thinking I'll be testing somewhere around the 23rd. :) Can't wait! Now comes the dreaded 2ww! Good luck to everyone else and congrats to the new bfp's!!


----------



## ablacketer

I am making christmas cookies :) takin my mind off of 8 DAYS TILL TESTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Great idea :thumbup:
i should think about doing that sometimes soon :)


----------



## ablacketer

hubby was sweet, got me a $40 wilton icing set :) Imma go bananas!! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## ArticBaby

Guess what???? :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me. 

Id be on the next thread. 

No wonder they call her a witch, she loves playing with your mind :wacko:


----------



## Virginia

....I'm out. :cry:

Stupid witch....

See you all in January... =/


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry girls :( :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

:hugs: to all the girls who are out, :dust: to those left to test and :happydance: for the bfp! Keep 'um coming girls!


----------



## jodie4805

Think I may be out. 3rd day of spotting & getting heavier each day. :cry:


----------



## DeeTTC

Grrrrrr still have not ovulated. One week past ov date. Stressfull few weeks this month so I am hoping there is still hope. Have never had an anovulatory cycle before.


----------



## ablacketer

im sorry jodie :(

Dee, have to taken a preg test? My two previous pregnancies were period implantations.


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: To those who are out!

&

:dust: To those who are testing!


----------



## im_mi

updated!! sorry girls xxx


----------



## DeeTTC

No I have not taken one. I chart my temps and they are still low so I am pretty sure I have not even ovd yet. Booooo. Lol.


----------



## heatherv2

OMG!!! I have been testing every day with ICs and tests from the Dollar Tree. Haha They're cheap and they satisfy my need to test. I've been saving my FRER for tomorrow. Yesterday I went to Walgreen's and picked up some Walgreen's brand and Answer tests to prepare for the next few days of fun (AF due Sunday). This morning I decided to do one of the Walgreen's brand tests along with my IC and Dollar Tree tests. First one I looked at was the IC, and it had a line but I couldn't tell if it was pink or gray so it din't count. Looked at the Dollar Tree test and it had nothing. Looked at the Walgreen's test and it had a VERY obvious blue line!!!! It was fairly light, but still obvious. Then I thought "oh, but it's a blue dye test and they aren't as reliable" so I decided to go ahead and do the FRER. Faint pink line!!!! We're going to test again tomorrow and see what happens. I will use one of the Answer tests tomorrow. I am cautiously optimistic! Now I think I need to call the doctor's office and see if I can just come in for a test or if I have to go through the whole ordeal of an appointment. :happydance:


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am testing in Dec, but I am not sure which date. According to FF, I should test on the 17th, but my fertility doc said to test of the 22nd. AF is due about the 19th, so I am just not sure. Why don't you put me down for the 22nd and I'll let you know if I can't wait that long.

Thanks!


----------



## BabyPatel

AF Witch got me :( Good luck to those girls still in the running!
I am noted down for Dec. 11th.


----------



## majm1241

heatherv2 said:


> OMG!!! I have been testing every day with ICs and tests from the Dollar Tree. Haha They're cheap and they satisfy my need to test. I've been saving my FRER for tomorrow. Yesterday I went to Walgreen's and picked up some Walgreen's brand and Answer tests to prepare for the next few days of fun (AF due Sunday). This morning I decided to do one of the Walgreen's brand tests along with my IC and Dollar Tree tests. First one I looked at was the IC, and it had a line but I couldn't tell if it was pink or gray so it din't count. Looked at the Dollar Tree test and it had nothing. Looked at the Walgreen's test and it had a VERY obvious blue line!!!! It was fairly light, but still obvious. Then I thought "oh, but it's a blue dye test and they aren't as reliable" so I decided to go ahead and do the FRER. Faint pink line!!!! We're going to test again tomorrow and see what happens. I will use one of the Answer tests tomorrow. I am cautiously optimistic! Now I think I need to call the doctor's office and see if I can just come in for a test or if I have to go through the whole ordeal of an appointment. :happydance:

FXed! :happydance: 



BabyPatel said:


> AF Witch got me :( Good luck to those girls still in the running!
> I am noted down for Dec. 11th.

:hug: I'm sorry Love!


----------



## Devi#1

Wow.. lots of BFP's - Congrats!!!!

As for me.. today is 10DPO. yesterday afternoon (9dpo) I caved & POAS, got a + in a blue dye test. However I was told not to trust them & i drank alot a water & did a FRER in the next hour. It was a negative. Lol it was a bit silly of me to waste the FRER like that. 

Anyways.. AF is due Monday today is Wednesday.. so I still got a lonnnngg way to go. I think its still too early. Will test on Monday morning now.


----------



## cheekybint

Devi#1 said:


> Anyways.. AF is due Monday today is Wednesday.. so I still got a lonnnngg way to go. I think its still too early. Will test on Monday morning now.

Fingers crossed for you Devi!


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats to all the bfps!!

I too am 10 dpo and tested last night with IC and it was neg. I had creamy cm today... so fx!!


----------



## 2016

im_mi...can you put me down for AF please....she arrived - EARLY and PAINFULLY with a migraine :cry:


----------



## lolly25

Hi im_mi can i join this thread this is the first cycle after my mmc, dont know when AF due normal cycle would be due 18th , but hey had a neg pt last week with fmu and now a pt+ with normal wee today as i tested because had 3 days of opk+ so not sure what my body is playing at so will see this month thanks x

:dust: ta all x x x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

AF gt me today..im out for 2009 now....booooooo!!! please can put the evil witchy next to my name...thanks


----------



## Leannec

I got my :bfp: today, 3 days before af was due so can you update me please woo hoo:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Just an update - tested. BFN no sign of AF hopefully the :witch: will come so i can start again!

Congrats on all the ladies who have got their BFP!!! Wooo hooo that's wonderful news.


----------



## majm1241

2016 said:


> im_mi...can you put me down for AF please....she arrived - EARLY and PAINFULLY with a migraine :cry:

:hug:



emzdreamgirl said:


> AF gt me today..im out for 2009 now....booooooo!!! please can put the evil witchy next to my name...thanks

:hug:



moochacha said:


> Just an update - tested. BFN no sign of AF hopefully the :witch: will come so i can start again!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the ladies who have got their BFP!!! Wooo hooo that's wonderful news.

FXed!!! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Leannec said:


> I got my :bfp: today, 3 days before af was due so can you update me please woo hoo:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! :D


----------



## im_mi

updated! congrats and commiserations where necessary <3


----------



## want2Bamommy

Congrats to those who got a :bfp:

sorry to those who the :witch: caught.


----------



## manchester1

20dpo....BFN, no AF. had period pain since 13dpo...


----------



## want2Bamommy

manchester1 said:


> 20dpo....BFN, no AF. had period pain since 13dpo...

:hugs:


----------



## ArticBaby

Wow 18 :bfp:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## csmith

Hi Can I be added for testing on the 20th please - feels like a lifetime away at the moment. 

Congraulations to all who got their :bfp: this month and sorry to those where the :witch: got them - Jan will be your month hopefully. 

Good luck to everybody who is still to test for this month! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dadoftwo

cant wait to test christmas day hopefully we will be joining the bfp christmas clan


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Well my AF showed up so I am out for this month :( good luck everyone!


----------



## hibiscus07

Still BFN at 11 dpo! Argh not even a hint of a line :(
I need to have some hope still. I wish I could have waited until 14 dpo. 

Anyone else get a BFN at 11 dpo and still get a BFP later??

My temp is still going up, so maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to the 18 bfp's weve got and heres some :dust::dust: to everyone still waiting trying for there bfp's


----------



## wish2bmama

11 dpo and bfn. I'm losing hope. If af is comming, I should start to spot today. I hope she stays away!!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

wow, great news on all the BFP's - well done!

All those with AF, im sorry :hugs:

I will be joining one of the two groups shortly...Still getting BFN's (couldnt resist testing :blush:) so I think I know which one it will be - AF due no Sunday.


----------



## vicwick

hibiscus07 said:


> Still BFN at 11 dpo! Argh not even a hint of a line :(
> I need to have some hope still. I wish I could have waited until 14 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else get a BFN at 11 dpo and still get a BFP later??
> 
> My temp is still going up, so maybe that's a good sign.

HI hun

i tested 11dpo and got :bfn: then tested with FRER at 13dpo and got a faint :bfp: that was a week ago, done about 6 tests since and all BFP's so there is still hope. You're not out til AF shows :thumbup:


----------



## tickledpink3

Could you please put me in. I got my BFP on the 7th but waiting until I was at least 1 day late to say anyting :thumbup: Thanks im_mi!


----------



## Devi#1

vicwick said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Still BFN at 11 dpo! Argh not even a hint of a line :(
> I need to have some hope still. I wish I could have waited until 14 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else get a BFN at 11 dpo and still get a BFP later??
> 
> My temp is still going up, so maybe that's a good sign.
> 
> HI hun
> 
> i tested 11dpo and got :bfn: then tested with FRER at 13dpo and got a faint :bfp: that was a week ago, done about 6 tests since and all BFP's so there is still hope. You're not out til AF shows :thumbup:Click to expand...

There is Hope for us all.. Im a 11DPO today, had a :bfn: on one test and faint line on another,on 9DPO - im not testing now.. till monday or so (AF due monday)


----------



## Devi#1

tickledpink3 said:


> could you please put me in. I got my bfp on the 7th but waiting until i was at least 1 day late to say anyting :thumbup: Thanks im_mi!

wow>> congratss


----------



## want2Bamommy

tickledpink3 said:


> Could you please put me in. I got my BFP on the 7th but waiting until I was at least 1 day late to say anyting :thumbup: Thanks im_mi!

CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Congrats!! thats wonderful news, looks like Dec is looking like a great month!!:baby:


----------



## TaeBoMama

The wicked :witch: got me! Oh well, we've conceived 2 of our kids on Christmas Eve, so maybe that will be our lucky night once again! 

Congrats :happydance:to all those who got their :bfp:! Sorry to all those who got caught by the ugly :witch:. After Aunt Flow cleans house for us we can try again.:thumbup:

I'm especially sorry to those who have experienced a loss :angel:.

To all you ladies still in the 2WW....:dust:


----------



## Wewantourmush

I will be testing tommorow when af is due! Done a few already and they were :bfn: so not getting my hopes up but we will see!! congrats to you ladies with your :bfp:!!
xxxxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi. i posted the other day that AF had arrived, but it has just been spotting for two days (old blood) and very little. Normally AF arrives full force IYKWIM, no warning. Ive hd sore boobs since ovulation and mild period pains for a week. oh i so hope this month is the month!!!

:babydust: to all


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX emzdreamgirl!! x


----------



## mommahawk

I'll be testing on Sun, the 13th (if I can wait that long!), if you'd like to add me. Thanks!

I'll be 12dpo, with AF usually coming anywhere from 9-11dpo...been trying the B-100 complex this month for my short luteal phase...FX'd it works! No sign of AF yet!

Babydust to all still waiting and SUPER CONGRATS to all the BFP's this month!!!


----------



## majm1241

Well, I just miscarried today, but I am positive that I will get pregnant soon again. It just was probably sick and better that it happened now than possibly later.


----------



## want2Bamommy

emzdreamgirl said:


> hi. i posted the other day that AF had arrived, but it has just been spotting for two days (old blood) and very little. Normally AF arrives full force IYKWIM, no warning. Ive hd sore boobs since ovulation and mild period pains for a week. oh i so hope this month is the month!!!
> 
> :babydust: to all

sounds like implantation bleeding sweetie :hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Fish&Chips said:


> FX emzdreamgirl!! x


Thanks fish and chips...im hoping the fairy on the top of my xmas tree is sprinkling fairy baby dust on me!!!


----------



## bernina

majm1241 I'm so very very sorry for your loss. Sending lots of hugs your way and extra sticky glue for the next one! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

majm1241 said:


> Well, I just miscarried today, but I am positive that I will get pregnant soon again. It just was probably sick and better that it happened now than possibly later.


sorry to hear that. Its just the worst thing. I had a miscarriage in April and we are still waiting for another BFP. FX it happens really soon for you!!!!! Remember PMA!


----------



## bernina

I'll be testing on December 25 (I'm so scared to test on that date, but it's the one that Fertility Friend recommended so I'm going to try and hold out). 

At that point I'll be 18 DPO. I had a chemical pregnancy before so I really don't want to test too soon and get my hopes up. So Christmas Day it is!

Thanks for keeping this thread up to date!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

want2Bamommy said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> hi. i posted the other day that AF had arrived, but it has just been spotting for two days (old blood) and very little. Normally AF arrives full force IYKWIM, no warning. Ive hd sore boobs since ovulation and mild period pains for a week. oh i so hope this month is the month!!!
> 
> :babydust: to all
> 
> sounds like implantation bleeding sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh i really really really really really really
really really really
really really really
really really really
really really really
really really really
really really really
really really really
really really really
really really really
hope so...!!!!!

Is that too many really's???? lol


----------



## want2Bamommy

Emz- :haha: no way! :dust: FX!

April sweetie I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

bernina said:


> I'll be testing on December 25 (I'm so scared to test on that date, but it's the one that Fertility Friend recommended so I'm going to try and hold out).
> 
> At that point I'll be 18 DPO. I had a chemical pregnancy before so I really don't want to test too soon and get my hopes up. So Christmas Day it is!
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread up to date!!! Much appreciated!

That would be such a wonderful xmas present wouldnt it! dont forget to come on here (in the middle of chocolate eating and opening pressies!) and let us know what happens.


----------



## xjustmex

I'll Be testing on the 13th


----------



## Angelblue

Hey girls

The :witch: arrived today :cry:

But me and OH have decided to try the sperm meets egg plan for cycle 3 - looking forward to having a bit of a plan to follow so I know we are doing it right! I had to promise not to lay there like a plank if we've got a plan to follow!!! ha ha!

Can anyone recommend which OPK to get as I've not used them before, and any advice? I'm looking on ebay and there are loads of cheap ones, havent got a clue what to get!!!

I text that APA thing the other day to ask when I would get pregnant and it said January and I'll have a girl... so FX for January BFP!

Congrats to all the :bfp: and :dust: to all


----------



## bernina

emzdreamgirl said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing on December 25 (I'm so scared to test on that date, but it's the one that Fertility Friend recommended so I'm going to try and hold out).
> 
> At that point I'll be 18 DPO. I had a chemical pregnancy before so I really don't want to test too soon and get my hopes up. So Christmas Day it is!
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread up to date!!! Much appreciated!
> 
> That would be such a wonderful xmas present wouldnt it! dont forget to come on here (in the middle of chocolate eating and opening pressies!) and let us know what happens.Click to expand...

Thanks emzdreamgirl!! I am so obsessed with this site that I will for sure be on my phone christmas day posting (good or bad news!)

And I have my FX'd for you that you're having implantation bleeding and will get a BFP VERY soon!!!!


----------



## bernina

Angelblue said:


> Hey girls
> 
> The :witch: arrived today :cry:
> 
> But me and OH have decided to try the sperm meets egg plan for cycle 3 - looking forward to having a bit of a plan to follow so I know we are doing it right! I had to promise not to lay there like a plank if we've got a plan to follow!!! ha ha!
> 
> Can anyone recommend which OPK to get as I've not used them before, and any advice? I'm looking on ebay and there are loads of cheap ones, havent got a clue what to get!!!
> 
> I text that APA thing the other day to ask when I would get pregnant and it said January and I'll have a girl... so FX for January BFP!
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp: and :dust: to all

Sorry that AF got you!

The first month we tried the egg meet sperm plan I got pregnant! It was a chemical pregnancy but still a BFP nonetheless!!! 

Sending you lots of baby dust and sticky glue for a January BFP!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies FXD for you all!

I got my :bfp: yesterday afternoon at 12 dpo.

Thanks for updating me!


----------



## Angelblue

bernina said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> The :witch: arrived today :cry:
> 
> But me and OH have decided to try the sperm meets egg plan for cycle 3 - looking forward to having a bit of a plan to follow so I know we are doing it right! I had to promise not to lay there like a plank if we've got a plan to follow!!! ha ha!
> 
> Can anyone recommend which OPK to get as I've not used them before, and any advice? I'm looking on ebay and there are loads of cheap ones, havent got a clue what to get!!!
> 
> I text that APA thing the other day to ask when I would get pregnant and it said January and I'll have a girl... so FX for January BFP!
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp: and :dust: to all
> 
> Sorry that AF got you!
> 
> The first month we tried the egg meet sperm plan I got pregnant! It was a chemical pregnancy but still a BFP nonetheless!!!
> 
> Sending you lots of baby dust and sticky glue for a January BFP!!!Click to expand...

Ahhh wow thanks thats encouraging! Sorry to hear for your loss though. :hugs:
Any advice for OPKs?


----------



## Devi#1

majm1241 said:


> Well, I just miscarried today, but I am positive that I will get pregnant soon again. It just was probably sick and better that it happened now than possibly later.

Oh I am so sorry .. Lots of Baby Dust your way for the next lil bean. :dust:


----------



## Devi#1

mommahawk said:


> I'll be testing on Sun, the 13th (if I can wait that long!), if you'd like to add me. Thanks!
> 
> I'll be 12dpo, with AF usually coming anywhere from 9-11dpo...been trying the B-100 complex this month for my short luteal phase...FX'd it works! No sign of AF yet!
> 
> Babydust to all still waiting and SUPER CONGRATS to all the BFP's this month!!!

Your chart looks pretty good mommahawk, hope you will be taking a lil sticky bean to your christmas party.. :flower:


----------



## mommahawk

Thanks, Devi! Wouldn't that be awesome!

Your chart is looking very positive too! FX'd for both of us!!:thumbup:


----------



## StinaLeigh

Hi Ladies! Congrats on all the bfps!! I'm out - AF arrived today. On to January!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies FXD for you all!
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday afternoon at 12 dpo.
> 
> Thanks for updating me!

congratulations!


----------



## louibee

can I be added to dec 17 please


----------



## sammynashley

hiya im_mi, 


can you put a :bfp: next to my name please! got it today at 10dpo:happydance:
i'm seriously on :cloud9:



:dust: :dust: to all hope you get your xmas bfp's


----------



## Devi#1

sammynashley said:


> hiya im_mi,
> 
> 
> can you put a :bfp: next to my name please! got it today at 10dpo:happydance:
> i'm seriously on :cloud9:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: to all hope you get your xmas bfp's

Congrats :flower:


----------



## majm1241

Congrats to all of these :bfp: 's :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Please change me to :angel: I m/c today. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Im so sorry hunni :hug:


----------



## im_mi

all updated. Majim i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

If any of you girls are interested, i have created a new thread specifically devoted to symptoms in the 2WW and more importantly symptoms at each DPO

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-symptom-spotting-thread-all-welcome.html


----------



## im_mi

awesome stephy!


----------



## sma1588

20 bfp's already!?!? wow thats ummmm like 17 more ppl i have to say congrats to. yay lets hope for many more


----------



## camocutie2006

so happy with all these :bfp:s


----------



## notquitesure

Sorry I can't add another one... stupid witch came this morning full on and 4 days early :( Good Luck to everyone else, hope you all get want you want for Christmas xxxxxxxx


----------



## hlaner85

please can you put me down for a BFP!! yeah baby!!!

x x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats hlaner85


----------



## ablacketer

5 more days till I can test... Im running out of things to do to pass the time!!!!


----------



## juless

I've still got about 10 or more days till testing! Last night and today I started getting a little pain in my left ovary, not strong at all. Not quite like what I get when I ovulate (usually it's some strong pain!), but you never know! Now I'm paranoid that when I thought I ovulated I really didn't and I am now! Must make sure to BD tonight, just in case!


----------



## majm1241

I am RH- and I called the doctor and they told me today that what probably happened was I was pg last month too, had all the symptoms, but miscarried not knowing last month but since I did not get my RhoGAM shot after that it is probably what made me miscarry now. I am getting it today. I feel better knowing an answer.


----------



## majm1241

hlaner85 said:


> please can you put me down for a BFP!! yeah baby!!!
> 
> x x

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

Oh wow, majim, thats intense! i guess at least now you know what the matter is. You will have your BFP soon sweetheart xxxx

I will update now! congrats and :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks immi! :hugs: I am feeling better today too, besides all the cramping. Ugh! It hurts!


----------



## hibiscus07

Tested again this AM. BFN :(
12 DPO now. Not feeling good about it. My temp dropped 0.7F; it's still way above coverline, but not good. I'm also having serious AF cramps since I woke up. Blech


----------



## Wewantourmush

No af yet!!! Shes due today! FX xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedbylife

hey everyone, i know i'm a bit (well alot) late in joining, but i'll be testing on the 31st! hoping for a GREAT happy new year! and i'm praying for all of you as well!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Tested again today and BFN Again! :-(

AF due Sunday so we will see...

Congrats to all the bfp's and I'm sorry for those with bfn's 

FX for the rest of you/us xx


----------



## CoRbEkR

Hi, if I could join, that would be great!! I am testing tomorrow on the 12th!! Thanks.


----------



## Lover

Hi everyone, I got a BFP in a FRER this morning (13DPO), I'm so happy :happydance:

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies congrats to all the Bfp ladies that's so wonderful, I'm out AF finally got me but i'm excited i get to start my new cycle and my first cycle ill start temping and charting!!!

Wooo hooo!!! Have a wonderful Christmas ladies mwa 

:hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

I'm out. :(


----------



## ablacketer

four more days! where are the other three ladies due to test on the 16th with me?


----------



## imogensmummy

Hey can I join I'm cd19/4dpo not sure how long my cycle is but will be testing around boxing day if the witch don't get me before!!! Danni xx


----------



## juless

Still feel like I have such a long time to go till I can test! Got some odd ewcm this morning, but now just creamy cm - but lots of it! I feel like AF started or something!  I also seem to have to go to the bathroom more, woke up in the middle of the night to go! Hope it's all meaning what I hope it means!
Congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## wiganlass

hello i was 14days late did the test yest and was bfp can you put me down please xxx


----------



## want2Bamommy

Still nothing to put for mine. I'm 16dpo.


----------



## blessedbylife

hey everyone! had loads of ewcm today, on cd 18... had:sex: 2 days ago, and ov pains yesterday... OH has duty today so i won't see him till tomorrow, but we'll do it again then too! hehe... i hope this is my month for a :bfp: !! 
Not sure why but i've been SO exhausted, even though i'm getting plenty of sleep... no idea what's going on...:shrug:


----------



## Annabel

I told myself I wasn't going to come back on here until January and chill with it this month...

However, I have just come back from a very relaxing 2 week holiday and am hoping that the relaxing has helped with the TTC business, not sure when exactly I Ov'd so I guess I will be testing around the 18th possibly, if you could put me down for then

Thanks!

Congrats to everyone with their BFP so far, sorry for those who got the witch!!
xx

Oh, since browsing this forum again, im full on symptom spotting! Doh!


----------



## ablacketer

lol!
wigan! how the heck did you hold out that long????
blessed, I feel you , duty sux!


----------



## costgang

can you put me down for 26th please? thanks


----------



## hibiscus07

I'm out :(
AF arrived on time...blech


----------



## blessedbylife

so sorry hibiscus- hoping for next month for you then! and yes ablacketer- his duty days keep landing on my ovluation days! or the day before or after... messing with my schedule! but now i'm having AF typ ecramps and i shoul only be 1dpo.... i'm confused!


----------



## cheekybint

Congrats to all the new BFPs!


----------



## juless

Hmm.. I'm having a few of what feels like AF twinges... wierd...
I'm not due for quite a while!


----------



## ablacketer

blessed, my hubby is assigned to a cutter. thank goodness he was home this time. Normally he is underway the whole week lol.

january promises to be interesting, depending on when (or if! FX) af comes I may be TAD during ov :(


----------



## Devi#1

AF got me yesterday.. I am out


----------



## want2Bamommy

Still nothing for me... Waiting on eBay cheapie tests to arrive.


----------



## Guppy051708

HPT was negative today. Even though i am due for AF today or tomrrow, it is still probably early, especially if the B6 worked at lengthening my LP. I am hopeful though. Had a temp increase and extra thick, creamy CM with cramping last night and NO sign of AF. Im gonna test everyday until AF or better yet a BFP. I'll keep you ladies updated! :friends:


----------



## chachadada

wow 21 :bfp: CONGRATS to all of you I hope there's a lot more :happydance:

:sex::sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## wish2bmama

:witch: 

:cry: :cry:


----------



## Britt11

congrats to all the BFP's and fx'd for the rest of the girls that are still waiting, does sound like some promising signs though. I am not scheduled to test until the 21st or 22nd. Hoping that my fourth cycle is a lucky one.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Congrats to all the BFP's - I was due AF yesterday, she hasnt shown her ugly face yet, but i think it is only a matter of time, i do feel like she is coming now :-(

Will keep you posted, and good luck to the rest of you waiting, lets hope it is a special Xmas for you...


----------



## manchester1

argh i think im 25 dpo..........no af. but i am quite irregular so cant pin point anything. had period pain from 13-18dpo and increase in CM. both those symptoms have subsided now.


----------



## Leannec

iwanta8a8y said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's - I was due AF yesterday, she hasnt shown her ugly face yet, but i think it is only a matter of time, i do feel like she is coming now :-(
> 
> Will keep you posted, and good luck to the rest of you waiting, lets hope it is a special Xmas for you...

Hun my af should have come sat but as u know i got my bfp last week. Since sat I have been getting af type cramps, not as bad but similar. I read up on it yesterday and it is quite common to get these around the time af is due. As you are now late I would get testing :thumbup:


----------



## ozzie24

congrats to all the bfp so far x


----------



## ablacketer

<<feels like AF is coming :(


----------



## loopylou86

I think AF is on her way :-(


----------



## loopylou86

loopylou86 said:


> I think AF is on her way :-(

But I keep feeling queasy :shrug:


----------



## loopylou86

loopylou86 said:


> loopylou86 said:
> 
> 
> I think AF is on her way :-(
> 
> But I keep feeling queasy :shrug:Click to expand...

Me again ... i read a symptom can be spot breakouts and last week I had one of the worst ever. Usually get one or two but these ones are bad and sore and big...

Is this true about breakouts? x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

oh no, i hope af stays away fx for you

yup its true about the breakouts, normally due to hormone changes.


----------



## ablacketer

I get them the week before AF visits, none yet and Im due weds, but who knows.


----------



## loopylou86

I normally get one or two spots but my skin has been horrible for last 5 days or so :-(


----------



## Drazic<3

There are so many angels already. :cry: Sending love to all the angel mummies, :hugs: to all the girls stuck with the witch, and :dust: to all those waiting to test or at it like rabbits!


----------



## PixieLuv

May I join??

I will be testing on Christmas day!


----------



## fein&waiting

got faint but def. lines on both an internet cheapie yest and this morn, and also on first response today with 2nd morn urine. Still extremely early days as based on when i ovulated, i'm not due on for another 2-4 days. Can't go based on my last period as it was my pill period from coming off BCP. so i;m announcing in here but want to wait for at least until my missed period before graduating to 1st tri. 

Can't actually believe i've fallen so quick when it took me 15 months with DS!


----------



## Delamere19

wow congratulations feinandwaiting!!! thats fab news x x


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations fein&waiting!


----------



## anteater

:witch: :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

So sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I took a Dollar Tree test last night and with FMU today, im pretty sure there is something there! It is SUPER faint, but i think i see something! :yipee: But thats not in stone yet until i get a better positive. The line on last nights HPT and this mornings look the same - i think its just because hCG hasn't built up yet. Im going to buy some FRER sometime today.
Dont mark me down for a :bfp: until i get a respectable line...preferably one that i dont have to squint for 10 minutes to see LOL


----------



## DeeTTC

Wow ! Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to everyone else. I ovd later than usual because of stress so I will be waiting a little longer to test. Only 5 dpo and usually have a 14-16 day long lp. Would love to have a bfp for Christmas! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## cheekybint

Fingers crossed for you guppy!


----------



## im_mi

updated! weee steph thats so exciting!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! I really hope i get a better line with FMU tomorrow, and that this one is a sticky this time.


----------



## loopylou86

Oh feels like witch is on her way .... :cry::blush:


----------



## Britt11

congratulations to the BFP's. Guppy I am so happy for you girl, I saw a couple of your posts so this is really exciting news! yeah!!!
December seems to be a lucky thread
xx


----------



## Delamere19

Ok, so I caved in and tested today and of course got a BFN but I'm not out til AF arrives which is due Sunday. Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

can I be added I think I will test the 23rd which would have me at 3 days past expected witch but I already feel like I'm out *blah*.


----------



## readyforbaby

Congrats to the BFP's! Wow, 24!! Let's keep em' coming :)


----------



## Delamere19

I'm really mad at myself for testing early. I think AF is gonna get me cos I have had really bad PMT symptoms last three or four days.

Gutted xx


----------



## blessedbylife

well ladies, seems as though everyone's getting BFP's! how exciting!!! I'm on cd19 and feeling really bloated, which is new for me. Been extreamly tired the past week, so hopefully i'm not coming down with something... :/ well., best of luck to everyone! this is our month!


----------



## mommahawk

The :witch: came to my house today. :growlmad:

On to next month!


----------



## mumanddad

i think i am out i am in alot of pain at the minute and no other symtoms since last week :( i'm not out till the witch arrives


----------



## juless

I have such a terrible headache today! Also starving constantly and 3rd night in a row I had to get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom... hope these are good signs!


----------



## ally87

the witch has got me so that is me out this month and yet another change to my crazy cycle.:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

So sorry Ally :hugs:


----------



## CoRbEkR

I am also out of the running this month :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, i guess high temps dont mean enough, i think im out :cry: Unless its just spotting but im probably out :cry:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I'm out, :witch: got me last night :(


----------



## mrshuse8pound

congrats to all the BFP's! 

and sorry for all of you that AF found this month.....


----------



## caro103

Wow, been a while since I checked this thread. 

Firstly massive :hugs: to those the evil :witch: got, esp those who are mummy's to :angel:

Good to see so many BFP's! and still a long way 2 go before end of Dec

:dust: to those still waiting. For those of us who are out, moving onwards to 2010!! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedbylife

Guppy051708 said:


> Well, i guess high temps dont mean enough, i think im out :cry: Unless its just spotting but im probably out :cry:

are you bleeding heavily? I spotted with lilyann twice, so could be okay still!

To everyone else out this month, i'm sorry, but you get to try next month in a new year! 

Congrats to all the BFP's so far!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey dear,
No its not even a flow. In fact when i put a tampon in about 2 hours ago, and there was brownish colored blood on it (sorry TMI). There was only tiny, and i mean TINY, amounts of pink on it...then i checked my cervix to see if i could figure anything out and i only got a little a brown blood mixed with the tiniest amount of pink, and i couldn't barely get any CM/Blood at that point. also i had a TINY bit of white CM mixed when checking it but nothing else. What do you think?


----------



## im_mi

Steph i still think you could be in with a shot hun, that doesnt sound like AF to me! ive got everything crossed for you honey xxx

all updated! xxx


----------



## blessedbylife

well, being honest it sounds like implantation bleeding to me. could this be happign right now in your cycle?


----------



## Guppy051708

Well...some websites say that implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12 DPO over sites, like FF, say anywhere from 7-10DPO. I am currently 11DPO. My BBT chart is in my sig. what do you think?


----------



## texaswife2006

I got my BFP this morning!!!! It's definitely a BIG Faint Positive...but a lines a line, right?!?! WOOHOO!!!!!!! 
After 10 long months of trying I am SO excited!!!


----------



## TTC...#1:)

texaswife2006 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!! It's definitely a BIG Faint Positive...but a lines a line, right?!?! WOOHOO!!!!!!!
> After 10 long months of trying I am SO excited!!!

WOOHOO..congrats!!! I hoping for mine sometime really soon.....I have been trying for 8 months


----------



## im_mi

updated!


----------



## blessedbylife

i sure do think it could be implantation bleeding. i'm praying for you hun!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks. I can't help but to go and check,,,ugh.
Im praying that if it is IB than i will get a positive HPT tomorrow and if its the :witch: that she would just start full throttle so that i can stop going insane from confusion.


----------



## Devi#1

Guppy051708 said:


> Well...some websites say that implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12 DPO over sites, like FF, say anywhere from 7-10DPO. I am currently 11DPO. My BBT chart is in my sig. what do you think?

I am praying AF doesn't catch u! 
You are in the field for implantation bleeding.. could be that.. but don't get your hopes up too much, otherwise u will be very sad when AF comes (like me last cycle, thought I had an implatation dip 4 days before AF was due. AF came 2 days early). 

:dust:


----------



## blessedbylife

either way, keep yourself busy, watch movies, clean the house, do laundry... sleep, try as hard as you can to not think about it, because that can lead to bad things! Just be happy and know that wahtever happens, happens for a reason.


----------



## readyforbaby

Congrats texas wife! So exciting!! and hoping I get to share that same news soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

TMI warning:

Okay, i went to the loo a little while ago, i looked at the pad, nothing, no blood. I went to wipe, nothing. no brown blood no pink blood. I even checked my cervix and there wasn't ANY blood whatsoever. Nothing, nada. I may even of had a small spot of white CM.

Do you guys really think this could be IB? And if it is, would i be able to get a faint positive on a FRER in the morning?


----------



## im_mi

it sounds like IB. if it is, then you probably wont get a +hpt for another 2-3 days. although i would still test in the morning because implantation could have happened a day or two ago!! eeeeee so exciting!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks so much im_mi :hugs:
I really hope thats what it is! I NEVER get spotting before AF (only when she's coming to an end), so maybe that really is whats going. I hope so!!!


----------



## im_mi

ive got a really good feeling about this, steph!! :D


----------



## ablacketer

I dont pre-spot either guppy! crossing my fingers for both of us.


----------



## blessedbylife

ooo how exciting!!! i go to a dinner party and come back to a thread filled with excitement! i'm praying for both of you!


----------



## Annamumof2

well looks like i'm out once again


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, i still need to test (and it could still be early), but if im not pregnant than my body is going crazy! I just recorded my BBT and,not only is it the highest i have recorded this cycle- its the highest temp i have EVER recorded since ive been charting!!!! It was 98.23 degrees F!!! If the :witch: is showing, than IDK! :yipee:


----------



## PixieLuv

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, i still need to test (and it could still be early), but if im not pregnant than my body is going crazy! I just recorded my BBT and,not only is it the highest i have recorded this cycle- its the highest temp i have EVER recorded since ive been charting!!!! It was 98.23 degrees F!!! If the :witch: is showing, than IDK! :yipee:

Good luck!! I'm praying for you! Come on BFP!
Are you testing today?


----------



## Guppy051708

I just did!
& even though it was a VERY super light line, it was positive!!!!! :wohoo:
I tested with a FRER & ANSWER brank HPT, and the line showed up within 3 minutes (like i said, VERY VERY faint, but granted there were lines on both and they couldn't have been evaps this time!!!!!!)


----------



## PixieLuv

Wow congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks dear! :D

im_mi, i am making this *OFFICIAL* now! Though i have hopes for a respectable line tomorrow, there is no doubt about, please place a much longed for :bfp: next to me name! :wohoo:


----------



## cheekybint

Aww congratulations Guppy :) :)

I've been reading your journal and I am so pleased you've finally got your BFP!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to all the new bfp's, i hope you i can join you soon :)


----------



## Ray

Hey there,

Please can I join? Testing 24th Dec

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's!

Fingers crossed for even more this month!


----------



## loopylou86

I will be testing on Thurs unless AF shows which knowing my luck, she will. x


----------



## ablacketer

yay! Guppy! *love* steph! 

temp still up, but I tested and got a bfn


----------



## hibiscus07

Guppy051708 said:


> I just did!
> & even though it was a VERY super light line, it was positive!!!!! :wohoo:
> I tested with a FRER & ANSWER brank HPT, and the line showed up within 3 minutes (like i said, VERY VERY faint, but granted there were lines on both and they couldn't have been evaps this time!!!!!!)

Yay!! Congrats--so exciting!
I want to see pics


----------



## ghostlykisses

Can I join too? Dec 21 would be my official test date (not that I am not testing like a mad woman before then). Thank you!


----------



## Devi#1

Guppy - YEA!!! congrats!


----------



## im_mi

YAY STEPH!!!!! :happydance:

all updated xxx


----------



## blessedbylife

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks dear! :D
> 
> im_mi, i am making this *OFFICIAL* now! Though i have hopes for a respectable line tomorrow, there is no doubt about, please place a much longed for :bfp: next to me name! :wohoo:

CONGRATS LOVE!!!! I KNEW IT WAS IB!!!! YAY!!!:happydance:


----------



## lovebabies

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!!!

Sadly for me the:witch: showed up last Saturday :(
Hopefully I will get my BFP in January :)


----------



## camocutie2006

ya to all the :bfp:s so far


----------



## juless

I'm starting to feel a bit hopeful - what feels like light AF cramping today and for the last week my nipples are SOOORE! Never usually like that! Also waking up during the night for the bathroom which is strange.. oh, and AF-like acne breakouts when I'm a week away!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ya. Could you put me down for the 25th!!!! I am due AF some time between 22nd (my 30th birthday!) and 25th.

Big fingers crossed as I miscarried 6 weeks ago but think I am having some pregnancy symptoms again(although it could just all be in my head as I want it so much!!)

Sending baby dust to everyone testing this month. Lets hope it is a brilliant christmas for us all!!!!


----------



## Turtlemad

Im out, she arrived bang on time :(


----------



## Wewantourmush

Well ladies im out! AF got me yesterday. Gutted :'( I really thought this was my month. Congrats on you lucky ladies with your bfp and good luck to us still trying! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for everything girls! :friends:
You all are wonderful! 
:hug: to all the girls the :witch: visited or had an :angel: :hug:
:dust: to all of those waiting to test :dust:
*StIcKeY ViBeS* to all of those girls with :bfp: *StIcKy ViBeS*


----------



## Guppy051708

I have pics of one :bfp: in my TTC journal on page 82 :winkwink:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Congrats Guppy!
Good Luck to everyone testing in the next few days.
And **huggs* to everyone who AF got this month. I know how you guys feel. Next month.... :)


----------



## im_mi

updated!

well i am leaking milk again today.... i think i might be in with a shot for an xmas bfp! Typical that its the one month i DIDNT want to get pregnant :rofl:

Either way, i cant lose this month! If im pregnant i will be overjoyed, but if im not i can party hard over xmas and new year :D


----------



## MrsBlue1

Add me to DEC. 24th!!


----------



## Britt11

that is such a wonderful and positive attitude Im_mi. Best wishes to you


----------



## Guppy051708

Im_Mi love the joyous state you are currently in! 
You go girl! LOL


----------



## amazing26

im_mi said:


> updated!
> 
> well i am leaking milk again today.... i think i might be in with a shot for an xmas bfp! Typical that its the one month i DIDNT want to get pregnant :rofl:
> 
> Either way, i cant lose this month! If im pregnant i will be overjoyed, but if im not i can party hard over xmas and new year :D

I leaked milk when I was pregnant with my third. My second was 10 months at the time and I stopped breastfeeding about 5 months


----------



## im_mi

hehe amazing26, leaking milk was the first sign i got when i was pregnant last month (it was a chemical unfortunately). i still breastfeed my 22 month old but i havent leaked since he was about 2 months old so its a symptom that certainly is worth noticing i think! i really wanna poas tomorrow morning but i have no early tests left :( got some IC's due to arrive so might save the FMU for that.

Steph & Britt11 :D thank you!

updated!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Got my :bfp: woo hoo!
Congrats to all the BFP's and :hugs: to those who got visited by the witch!


----------



## im_mi

updated! congrats!


----------



## ablacketer

went out and got a pack of 3 ept early response digis (roughly 20 bux at cvs for you stateside ladies ;)) and I will take one in the am if temp doesnt drop. 

I checked my bewbages, got a little fluid very easily from them, usually its difficult so we will see.....


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck tomorrow dear!!!
Every body part that i can cross, is crossed for your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks babe, checked my cx a litlle bit ago. its back up pretty high again and Im still getting the milky stringy cm. kinda weird. wonder if that is my plug trying to form????


----------



## Guppy051708

You are so gonna get a :bfp:!!!! i can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## JLove84

Please put me down for the 22nd Imogen.......god I hope this is it!


----------



## blessedbylife

I thought i O'ed 3 days ago... but i've still got stringy clear cm everytime i wipe, cx is high, slightly open and firm... i'm very confused! i'm on cd 21 so does this make sense?


----------



## blessedbylife

correction... not firm, soft!


----------



## ablacketer

sounds like you are ready to O. :)


----------



## blessedbylife

so weird- hopefully i don't for at least 2 days then because OH has duty tomorrow!!! stupid duty days!


----------



## dan-o

I'm out, :witch: got me last night xx


----------



## ablacketer

My OH is underway intil sat morning. we got lucky this month :)


----------



## blessedbylife

well hopefully even thought the timing is a bit off we'll still get lucky too! lol either way, it'll happen for all of us eventually!


----------



## Munki

bfn for me this month


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations to the new BFPs and good luck for next month to those caught by AF!


----------



## Delamere19

I'm feeling a bit fed up this morning. I did a test this morning-BFN. I know that I'm not out til AF shows up but I feel like this month isnt going to happen. It's only my 2nd month but I feel impatient and fed up today. We BD loads and I worked out OV and everything.

:-(

Sorry ladies,just need to vent.


----------



## ablacketer

:cry: my temp tanked. I mean REALLY tanked today. That coupled with a bfn means I am out this month. :cry: :cry:


----------



## loopylou86

I am now 3 days late, no sign of AF, no blood around cervix, strange feeling in tummy, slight nausea ... think it is time to test! x


----------



## im_mi

updated.

ablacketer, its not over until the :witch: flies in! im still hopeful for you darling!

good luck to everyone about to test! i did an OPK this morning because i have nothing else to pee on (except for a clearblue digi but that would be silly at 8dpo, lol) and i got a line stronger than i have EVER gotten on an OPK even when i am about to ovulate. after reading so much about people using OPK's as HPT's i am starting to feel hopeful....


----------



## HollySSmith

Congrats to all the ladies that got their :bfp:! Good luck to those of you who have been caught by the :witch:, hopefully next month is your turn! FX;d for all those waiting to test!
:dust:


----------



## juless

Congrats to the new BFP's!
I'm around 5 days till AF is due and woke up with some pretty strong AF cramps!! Feels like AF is going to start any time! That's strange..


----------



## mrphyemma

Sounds really promising im_mi!!! Best of Luck sweetheart :dust:


----------



## elfie

Got my BFP today at 4pm!! :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats Elfie xxx Happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## loopylou86

elfie said:


> Got my BFP today at 4pm!! :happydance:

When was you due?

I am 3 days late and not sure if to test tonight or tomorrow? x


----------



## futureM2be

I was one day late when I got my BFP. I think you should test today 
Good luck!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

Congrats Elfie!!!


----------



## wiganlass

elfie said:


> Got my BFP today at 4pm!! :happydance:

congratulations hun i got my BFP on friday at 7pm !!! its the best feeling ever isnt it xx :happydance:


----------



## stargirl69

af got me. Oh well there's always next month.


----------



## fairydust

Wow!!! Congrats on all the BFPs this month!! It made me so sad to see so many angels though :( 

I was expecting AF today but she hasn't shown up yet. Had a BFN yesterday and feel like she's on her way :( but trying very hard to remain positive!

Good luck to everyone still trying for their BFP :)

xxx


----------



## futureM2be

Congrats to all the BFP! Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days


----------



## rowleypolie

omg i am going crazy wanting to test! i dont think i can make it until christmas- i am def going to test on monday dec 21! i am on cd25 now of a 31-34 day cycle.


----------



## ablacketer

goodluck!


----------



## ozzie24

rowleypolie said:


> omg i am going crazy wanting to test! i dont think i can make it until christmas- i am def going to test on monday dec 21! i am on cd25 now of a 31-34 day cycle.

good luck


----------



## blessedbylife

ablacketer said:


> :cry: my temp tanked. I mean REALLY tanked today. That coupled with a bfn means I am out this month. :cry: :cry:

i'm sorry hun, at least you get to have fun trying!


----------



## amazing26

count me in...got my BFP a few minutes ago!!!


----------



## blessedbylife

whoo hoo! congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Lady_J

Could you add me to the list please too - 

I tested on 14th December and got :bfp:

Thanks and Good Luck to all you ladies waiting to test and Congrats to all you ladies who got their :bfp: 

xxx :flower: xxx


----------



## juless

Silly me, took a cheap test today and of course BFN... I don't really know what I was thinking, lol! I've been super depressed today and am pretty sure I'm out. Getting crampy and such and feeling like AF is definitely on the way. So depressing to want something so much and then see your barely 18 year old cousin pregnant when she is not ready..


----------



## DeeTTC

Congrats to all the BFPs. Hope I will be joining you. I am down to test on the 24th but am thinking I will have to wait a few more days after that since I ovulated a little late this month. We will see though. I am only 6dpo so I have a ways to go yet.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Bfn for me but no witch, so I'm still in the running this month


----------



## shaerichelle

I am testing tomorrow. AF should have come yesterday or today and nothing. having a lot of symptoms. Other tests I did get a BFN.

Hoping for a BFP.


----------



## blessedbylife

Good luck testing! Just checked cervix, and still SHOW, buuut it's all puffy down there:blush:... not painful or swollen, just... puffy.. OH and i haven't BD'd since sunday, so def. not swollen... is that weird?:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

blessedbylife, i hear that "down there" :blush: can become "engorged" when pregnant, and it is perfectly normal! I hope this is it for you!!! :D


----------



## blessedbylife

OMG really?! is it possible? idk if i even ovulated... but if i did it was supposed to be the 10th... idk, have to wait and see.... hehehe


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope you get it!!!!!!!!!!
When are you testing?


----------



## blessedbylife

AF supposed to show on the 26th, was planning on testing the 31st... hopefully i can wait that long! lol 

Just noticed that for the past 3 months, 12-10 days before AF arrives i've had EXTREAME sore bbs, and so far, nothing... hopefully a GOOD SIGN!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: I hope so too!!! :yipee:


----------



## blessedbylife

eekk!!! shoot now you have me all excited!!! lol!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: Sorry :shy: I can't contain myself! I get so excited for other ppl!!!! LOL


----------



## blessedbylife

hehe well we'll see what happens! If i get any IB in the next couple days then i'll test on Christmas, but if i get nothing then i'll wait.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck with that!
Alot of ppl dont get IB ... and if IB was the spotting i had, i didn't even get that until 11DPOs. (i think it was residual though)


----------



## loopylou86

Well I was 3 days late yesterday so bought a cheapie with two in and got a :bfp: Done a first response one and other cheapie this morning and both :bfp:


----------



## notquitesure

loopylou86 said:


> Well I was 3 days late yesterday so bought a cheapie with two in and got a :bfp: Done a first response one and other cheapie this morning and both :bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

amazing26 said:


> count me in...got my BFP a few minutes ago!!!




Lady_J said:


> I tested on 14th December and got :bfp:




loopylou86 said:


> Well I was 3 days late yesterday so bought a cheapie with two in and got a :bfp: Done a first response one and other cheapie this morning and both :bfp:

Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## ablacketer

Im officially out :(


----------



## lolley

can you put me down to test on the 30th please.

congrats to all the bfp's

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies well i havent tested yet because i am full of cold and dont want to go out and get a test but af is late by 3 days now, i really cant tell what is going to happen this month because all pain has stopped, all i am suffering from is headaches (but like i said i am full of cold so that is what the headaches could be from)

congratulations everyone with bfps and those who the witch has come to good luck for next month


----------



## blessedbylife

Congrats to all you BFP's! Sorry ablacketer- hope next month is your month! Haven't vhevked cervix yet, waiting till it's not so cold! haha but i'll update when i know, starting to randomly have AF type cramping, but not painful, just warm and radiating.. weird feeling. AF isn't due till the 26th so we'll see what happens! Also, still no sore bbs! wtf...


----------



## mrshuse8pound

congrats loopy lou


----------



## juless

So many new BFP's! Congrats ladies!! Sorry to those who are out!
I'm having a strange day... had somewhat strong AF type cramps yesterday and day before but woke up today and nothing! I'm feeling very emotional last two days, feeling very depressed because I'm pretty sure I'm out.. I don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## blessedbylife

well, i think i might be out this month, having AF type cramping, not constant, just random, but when it happens i swear she's coming! due for AF on the 26th, so we'll see...


----------



## StonesWife

I'm testing on the 31 after. I'm 2dpo as of today. We'll see how it goes! Congrats to the BFP and sorry for the girls who are out! Good luck to the rest of us!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Dh had an appointment today with our Dr and I took the opportinuty to talk with her.

I told the doc my situation. She said if no AF by Jan 1st to call and she will give me something to induce a period and look into using Clomid since my pill was a 3 month cycle. Hoping it works!

Dh is going to get some B6 and Vitex also at the beginning of the year. With all this I should be able to get there soon... i hope.. No new testing date for me yet, its all a waiting game now


----------



## im_mi

updated!


----------



## blessedbylife

Alright, a bit sad right now because DH came home really quick and had to go back to base!!:nope: "NOOOOO!!!!" Because of Christmas stand-down he's got to be up at 2am, so no time for :sex:... praying that we already caught the egg.. first time ever that i have NO IDEA if i even ov'ed. :blush::shrug:I've had a couple times today where i could SWEAR AF was here, and nothing.. She isn't due till the 26th, so i fear she's coming early.:cry: Either way i'll be in my corner waiting it out, trying to be patient. I REFUSE to test earlier than the 31st because getting a :bfn: will just kill me right now!


----------



## StonesWife

Blessed I understand how you feel! We'll be testing soon! STAY AWAY :witch:


----------



## PnutProtector

add me for 31 dec please


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Blessed don't feel bad you may have still caught that eggie and you got a long ways to go before testing and I've been cramping since 4dpo so I know how you feel you just want it to be over with one way or the other at this point. Either way we are keeping a positive mind so I hope we all get BFP's before the new year because these numbers this month are BLAZING HOT!!!


----------



## im_mi

updated


----------



## blessedbylife

mrshuse8pound said:


> Blessed don't feel bad you may have still caught that eggie and you got a long ways to go before testing and I've been cramping since 4dpo so I know how you feel you just want it to be over with one way or the other at this point. Either way we are keeping a positive mind so I hope we all get BFP's before the new year because these numbers this month are BLAZING HOT!!!

Thanks so much for the encouragment! hopefully we can all be bump buddies together!:hugs:


----------



## juless

Pretty sure I'm out.. bleeding today out of the blue with no spotting beforehand or cramps. I'm really confused!! I'm hoping it's IB and that yesterday and day before when I was cramping it was implantation! But I'm thinking it's AF... I'll know for sure by tommorow/day after and will update.


----------



## Guppy051708

good luck juless. It could be IB. If you read through a few pages back on this thread, i really though i was out too. Thinking that it was AF, but apparently it was just spotting. it only lasted a couple hours, maybe less, but i hear it can last a lot longer than that (a day?)

:dust: for you! Keep us updated :friends:


----------



## juless

Guppy051708 said:


> good luck juless. It could be IB. If you read through a few pages back on this thread, i really though i was out too. Thinking that it was AF, but apparently it was just spotting. it only lasted a couple hours, maybe less, but i hear it can last a lot longer than that (a day?)
> 
> :dust: for you! Keep us updated :friends:


Thanks Guppy! I've been reading your journal and so glad you got your BFP! Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Guppy051708

THanks hun!
I can't wait to be able to read your pregnancy journal too! :winkwink:


----------



## AriannasMama

no period (due today), but i havent tested yet either, im hoping to tomorrow.


----------



## Beans

I am so happy to see all the BFPs!!! :thumbup:

IDK what I will get when I test on the 23rd. :wacko: I am not even 100% sure when I OV'd... I had Ov pain, spotting and Cm changes scattered the week before my predicted OV.... even stranger my OPK came up positive almost excatly before I should have Ov'd.

Crazy thing is I am having some good symptoms... tired, hungry, strange feelings in lower abdomen, nausea (well, only 2x and they could have been triggered by non baby variables) 

However, I felt a couple very AF like cramps the past two days so :dohh: I have no idea what my stick will say on the 23rd! I do know however that I am driving my DH nuts lol:winkwink:

I am banned from POAS until 12/23:blush:


----------



## readyforbaby

OMG... 4 more BFPs since last time I was here. Amazing, love it!


----------



## TaeBoMama

I'm loving all these :bfp:! Congrats!


----------



## fairydust

All these BFPs are so encouraging...well done ladies! Unfortunately im out of the game for now. AF arrived overnight! Good lUck to everyone still in limbo...sending you lots of sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations on all the BFP's. I think I'm gonna be out. I am having AF cramps today, period due tomorrow.


----------



## Naturalmystic

Count me out the:witch:got me this morning. On to the New Year!


----------



## Naturalmystic

Congrats to all the BFP


----------



## gothique

Please can you put me down for the 21st? I have more tests winging their way to me and they should be here by then. Hopefully i will have them by sunday so i can test then.


----------



## csmith

Congrats to all the new BFP - what a great xmas present for you all. I am sue to test on Sunday - not feeling hopeful at the moment, been having Af cramps on and off for the past week now, still we shall see. Fingers crossed for all those still to test.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## juless

Not feeling too hopeful today, but I still am not having cramps and just had some bleeding when I wiped.. dark red. Hmmm... should know for sure by tonight/tommorow what this is!! *crossing fingers for IB, but not getting hopes up*


----------



## stephwiggy

i'm out - hey there's alway nxt month xx


----------



## im_mi

updated xx


----------



## starsunshine

Hi can u add me to Dec 25th
cheers


----------



## CHILLbilly

HI.......been away from BnB for a bit..BUT am looking to test on the 24th.......so can you please add me and hopefully your test thread will be lucky for me!!!!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

:bfn:...may have O'ed late...can you change my date to NYE? Thank you!!


----------



## blessedbylife

I'm so sorry to all of you who are out :( Cervix is still high, closed, soft and wet... had cramping that kept me up all night because it wasn't painful- it was warm and uncomfortable... weird... Well, still waiting to see if AF shows on the 26th, so i can hopefully slam the door in her face!


----------



## puppymom32

Witch came for me yesterday. Onto Jan.


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## ablacketer

love all you ladies but this thread upsets me (damn af! lol) so Im going to unsubscribe. luck to all of you waiting to test!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Wanted to say thank you to everyone of you well wishers! I truly appreciate your kind words of encouragement!

Would also like to say Congratulations to all the lovely ladies who got their BFP's so far and fxd to those who are waiting!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Soooo sorry to everyone who got BFN and the stankbag AF!!!!

Congratulations and Sticky Vibes to all who got their BFP!!!!

I need to see some more BFP's today...let's get to testing ladies...please?


----------



## shaerichelle

For me I am BFN. And no AF at day 30 with symptoms. Argh.:growlmad::cry:


----------



## acbieri91904

Well i'm on CD 17 IDK if i've ovulated when i'll ovulate or even i will ovulate, I had dark OPK at CD 13 but I had EWCM yesterday and was watery today we've been BD to cover ourselves i'll still test on the 25th but as of right now i don't know where i stand!!


----------



## poppysgirl3

i'll try on christmas but if bfn will test again on the 28th...


----------



## janelouise

could you take me off the 20th/21st cant remember thanks


----------



## Delamere19

Ok so this may be an obvious question but if you POAS and look at the results about half an hour later and it has a BFP is that just evap? It was BFN after 5 mins but I went back to look after.

Clutching at straws probably!


----------



## readyforbaby

ugh... not feeling like I could be pregnant after all my trying to stay positive thoughts. My boobs still hurt so I am holding out hope but know I will crumble when AF arrives and just in time for the holidays. The first Christmas after my dad died and I would have been due tomorrow up until to X-mas day if my pg had stuck. 
Just want to bring something cheerful to myself and family as it has been a bad year. Not trying to be a downer, just feeling low and envious but happy for all the BFPs ... in a way it gives me a lot of hope that my time must be coming...!! Congrats!
Oh, and I keep having baby dreams so I am hoping it is a good thing. Unfortunately, though I dream of babies almost nightly now, they are never mine. It is a dream so how fair is that? Can't my mind even make it happen so I can enjoy it there if nowhere else? I'll tell you what... this last year has thrown my whole concept of life for a loop.
I am still very pleased as I see the December BFP list growing!! Lets keep em' coming!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Readyforbaby..I'm so sorry hun. It must be a hard time for you. I know it's hard to stay positive but just take one day at a time. You are not out yet. Big hugs x


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

AF arrived - was due to test 22nd. Onto January i guess!:dohh:


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone, I'm not on the list because I wasn't sure when I was testing... but I tested today at 12DPO and got my first :bfp:

Baby dust to all


----------



## Delamere19

Aw congratratulations to you hun. Fantastic news. Happy Xmas pressie for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## melon#1

Hi girls,

I wasn't on the list either as I wasn't sure when to test but I got my first :bfp: on 14th December!

Please send me lots of sticky :dust:!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Melone! When is your due datE?


----------



## tashalina

Hi ladies I wasnt on the list either as I didnt know when I was OV (my last cycle was 44 days) working on a 28 day cycle :af: was due yesterday, but did a test this morning and got my :bfp: soooo happy, the best xmas present ever!

Good luck to all you ladies still waiting to get your good news!!

:hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations hun!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## csmith

I am out for this month the :witch: got me this morning (very painfully as well) - disappointed but going to have a large glass of wine tonight, and trying to think of the positive that I can relax and drink over the xmas period and drink over xmas. Fingers crossed that next month will be my month. 

Congrats to the new BFP as well - great xmas pressie for you all.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry about the witch csmith :hugs:
Glad that you have something to look forward to though! :dust:


----------



## csmith

Thanks Guppy - yeah defiantly will be needing the wine tonight! 

Congratulations on your BFP this month, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months - the best xmas present ever I bet x


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks doll! Be sure to drink something fancy:wine:


----------



## blessedbylife

hey ladies! Still cramping off and on, not even the slightest pink tinge so my cm. Bd'ed last night and had cramping after O. Also still no sore bbs, which i normally have before AF... Woke up with a sore throat and headache today, back is sore... got lots of sleep though. Looks like i'll be getting a cold of some sort.


----------



## Guppy051708

blessedbylife said:


> Looks like i'll be getting a cold of some sort.

Or a :bfp:!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## blessedbylife

haha, thanks... but i've never heard of a sore throat being a preg symptom... lol my chart thinks i Ov'ed the 15th and OH and i didn't BD around that time, so idk... we'll see what happens!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, personally, i think the fact that you have already cramping so early before AF is due should be sign enough :winkwink:


----------



## blessedbylife

you know what, i agree but since we've had so many dissapointments i'm kinda telling myself "it's just PMS, your cycle is just changing again" thanks for the encouragement, you're gonna be an awesome mommy!


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, thanks Doll. I bet you already are a lovely mommy :friends:


----------



## blessedbylife

thanks, i pride myself in being a good mom... to be honest my older sister is the poster mom for what not to do... so it's a big thing for me. i just foudn somethign on sore throat and being pregnant... i'm either 9 or 4 DPO (i know i'm confused too) 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_specific_symptom.php?symptomid=78


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah i was gonna say something but had no evidence to back it up LOL
I remember i awoke a couple times during the 2WW with a sore throat. And it never lasted that long..huh...thats interesting!


----------



## blessedbylife

hehhe... i swear this better be it! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

It will!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Unfortunately my BFP turned into an angel :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

So sorry hun :hug:


----------



## csmith

So sorry to hear your news big :hugs: to you x


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Congrats to all who got the :bfp: this month and added to this thread! Cool.

Csmith sorry about AF! Boo!

Scorpio sorry about your lose! :(

Blessed...sore throat is actually a common preggo symptom too so ??? could be...


----------



## shaerichelle

Scorpio- so sorry. Hugs to you.

I have had a sore throat on and off too, as well as cold symptoms.. I am on CD 31. Tested BFN yesterday. And no AF either.


----------



## salb10

hello can i be added to the 26th??:thumbup:


----------



## Delamere19

So sorry for your loss Scorpio. Big hugs to you.

And congrats to all the BFP's what an ace Xmas present.


----------



## wanabe22

hi..could i be put on list..got my first :bfp: on 11th dec..then afew plus plus tests after just to make sure lol !! xx


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats wanabe22. Fantastic!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## wanabe22

thanxu! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

when are you due?
There is an August beach babies thread on here.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Congrats wannabe!!!!! Yes!

Shaerichelle well you are still in it then. No AF is better than a :bfn: because THAT can always change later ;)


----------



## bernina

Hi All. AF got me today so I'm out :( 

Much congratulations to all those who got their BFP and to those still waiting to test sending Christmas Baby Dust your way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For all those the witch got, here's to our chance early in the new year!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

so sorry bernina :hugs:
I hope you get your BFP in the new year :hug:


----------



## wanabe22

thanxu all x
im due 24th august..yep just seen..will add myself there 2!! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

fun! thats the day after my due date!
See ya around the August Beach Babes thread! :friends:


----------



## raindrops009

Hii Guys, I was directed here from the WTT bit so I didn't upset any of the girls. I'm testing on 31st December, New Years Eve.
It was an 'oopsie', and i'm a bit young to have kids and i'm not TTC but if I am then I won't be upset and have geared myself up for both a BFP and BFN.

Symptoms:
-After i had my 'oopsie' I stood up and had to run the loo to be sick :(
-Then a week after that I felt really faint in work, out of breathe and then I was in the middle of something important and just had to run to the loo to be sick..
-Metallic Test
-Stomach Cramps
-And now i'm spotting.


Hope you all get your :bfp:, wishing you all the luck in the world to get the best Christmas present you could wish for.. :hugs:


:dust::dust::dust:


xx


----------



## Guppy051708

how many days after your "ooopsie" did you get sick?


----------



## raindrops009

Guppy051708 said:


> how many days after your "ooopsie" did you get sick?

A week? That's why I am really confused.
Or it could be from last month, but then again I spotted for two weeks and then came on my AF early last cycle.
My body confuses the hell out of me! 


xx


----------



## im_mi

updated! Sorry for your loss, scorpiodragon :hugs: congrats and commiserations where necessary to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...i would think that to be too early to get MS from pregnancy (it could happen, but i dont think its likely). Spotting could be a good sign though! (if you want the pregnancy). What color is it? If its brown = good!!!!

And yes, my body confuses me too! UGH! Here is a thread that you may be very interested in! Enjoy!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-symptom-spotting-thread-all-welcome.html


----------



## raindrops009

Guppy051708 said:


> hmm...i would think that to be too early to get MS from pregnancy (it could happen, but i dont think its likely). Spotting could be a good sign though! (if you want the pregnancy). What color is it? If its brown = good!!!!
> 
> And yes, my body confuses me too! UGH! Here is a thread that you may be very interested in! Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-symptom-spotting-thread-all-welcome.html

I was thinking that it wouldn't be MS but then again I'm never sick and I hadn't even ate anything to be sick.. so confusing, it's a light brown and really really light. 
I wasn't planning on getting pregnant, just yet but if I am then I'll be ok.

Thankyou :hugs: i'll have a gander on that thread :)

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

your welcome :hugs:
Brown, light blood, usually indicates implantation bleeding. So you could be preggo! Brown blood = old blood so thats why its a good sign, unless of course you normally get that? Best of luck to you either way :friends:


----------



## StonesWife

raindrops009 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hmm...i would think that to be too early to get MS from pregnancy (it could happen, but i dont think its likely). Spotting could be a good sign though! (if you want the pregnancy). What color is it? If its brown = good!!!!
> 
> And yes, my body confuses me too! UGH! Here is a thread that you may be very interested in! Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-symptom-spotting-thread-all-welcome.html
> 
> I was thinking that it wouldn't be MS but then again I'm never sick and I hadn't even ate anything to be sick.. so confusing, it's a light brown and really really light.
> I wasn't planning on getting pregnant, just yet but if I am then I'll be ok.
> 
> Thankyou :hugs: i'll have a gander on that thread :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I just commented on the thread I was telling you about, you can check there too. I would say dear that you have a good chance of being pg from what you're saying but we'll never know till we test....


----------



## raindrops009

Guppy051708 said:


> your welcome :hugs:
> Brown, light blood, usually indicates implantation bleeding. So you could be preggo! Brown blood = old blood so thats why its a good sign, unless of course you normally get that? Best of luck to you either way :friends:


I don't normally get it, i'm normally really regular and have the same old AF.

Thankyou so much for the advice :) :hugs:

xx


----------



## raindrops009

StonesWife said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hmm...i would think that to be too early to get MS from pregnancy (it could happen, but i dont think its likely). Spotting could be a good sign though! (if you want the pregnancy). What color is it? If its brown = good!!!!
> 
> And yes, my body confuses me too! UGH! Here is a thread that you may be very interested in! Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-symptom-spotting-thread-all-welcome.html
> 
> I was thinking that it wouldn't be MS but then again I'm never sick and I hadn't even ate anything to be sick.. so confusing, it's a light brown and really really light.
> I wasn't planning on getting pregnant, just yet but if I am then I'll be ok.
> 
> Thankyou :hugs: i'll have a gander on that thread :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I just commented on the thread I was telling you about, you can check there too. I would say dear that you have a good chance of being pg from what you're saying but we'll never know till we test....Click to expand...


Now i'll go into symptom spotting frenzy, well I'll be testing the same day as you I think if I can pluck up the courage too. So let me know and hope you get what you want :) :hugs: xx


----------



## blessedbylife

good luck ladies!


----------



## juless

I guess you can count me out. AF is here early and it's been 2 and a half days of light bleeding... some cramping - taking my Advil in case it gets worse but it's not NEAR as bad as normal. I always have at least one horrid day with heavy bleeding, cramps, the whole thing so I'm thinking that will hit tommorow. So yep, since it's been this long, with red blood - looks like I'm on to January!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi there. I've been lurking awhile and decided to join. :flower:

Brief TTC history: I'm 26 and been off the pill for 3 months (was on it for 1 year) and actively TTC for two months though I definitely POAS after the first month inspite of my DH and me using condoms...LOL Anyways, my period has always been super irregular though I was tested for endo and PCOS as a teen and it came back clear. So far, since the pill, my cycles have been 31-45-and SHOULD be 31 again based off my mittleschmerz spotting.

I'm fairly sure I'm out for this--my second cycle of TTC--as I'm due today and I got a "nice" NEGATIVE when I tested but until my period shows I refuse to go away.:winkwink:

After my mid-cycle spotting and O pains I had zero symptoms (since going off the pill I've been in a constant state of PMS...joy) until about 9DO when I got some serious cramps and crazy naseau along with a breakout of acne along my jawline and shoulders. That hasn't happened since I was in my early teens! Then early Thursday morning I was woken up by a strange cramp that felt like pulling. It didn't hurt but I've never been woken up by cramps before. And instead of getting drier "down there" I was getting wetter. Also, I was experiencing back and hip pains--nothing severe but definitely uncomfortable. Later that morning my CP went from low and hard to high and soft like it was around my O time. Exciting, right? I certainly was starting to raise my hopes. Being so irregular I was certain it would take forever to get pregnant (and my doctor has warned me as well) Well, Thursday night I come down with the flu, get a nice fever of about 40 degrees and have been virtually symptom-free since except for nasty, nasty heartburn and a recurring metallic taste in my mouth. I know these can be symptoms of pregnancy but I think they could be a result of my short-lived bout with the flu.

I would be giving up hope on my Christmas BFP entirely but it's my DH who is encouraging me to test again tomorrow. Last night I was up all night with my heartburn and drinking water like a madwoman which I heard can dillute the hormones in your urine. And I haven't officially missed my first period day yet as today isn't over.

I hate false hope. LOL But I'll be in this thread until my period shows her ugly face.

Congrats on all the BFPs. I love hearing about other people's pregnancies. Babies are certainly worth celebrating:happydance:


----------



## nurseh14

:witch: got me again!:growlmad:


----------



## Delamere19

Morning ladies, 

I tested this morning and got what I think is a BFP!! I'm gonna test again to be sure but I got a BFP on friday but I thought it was evap. It's only a faint line but I'm gonna post it so you can tell me if you think its BFP too. Really scared!!!


----------



## wanabe22

hiya delamare..if i was u id go and get adigi test..that way no mistake ! pregnant or not pregnant! i did my first test with adigi..didnt want the stress of any evaps xx best of luck FX xx


----------



## Delamere19

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f140/Delamere19/P090301_20-12-09-1.jpg

its very faint but it got a bit more noticable. my camera isnt fab either. what do you all think?


----------



## wanabe22

i can see that line!! xx


----------



## Delamere19

OMG I feel like I'm freaking out a bit now!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations! I got what I think is an evap line this morning so I'm going to test properly tomorrow. How many dpo are you? x


----------



## raindrops009

Delamere19 said:


> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f140/Delamere19/P090301_20-12-09-1.jpg
> 
> its very faint but it got a bit more noticable. my camera isnt fab either. what do you all think?

I can see a line :happydance:
Congratulations, :D

xx


----------



## raindrops009

I have now gone into symptom spotting madness :dohh:


----------



## raindrops009

What i think to be AF has arrived, or it's going to be spotting like last month. 10 DAYS EARLY!!!!! :wacko:

xx


----------



## acbieri91904

Delamere I definately see that line!! Congrats I believe it's a BFP!!

AFM can you move me to testing DEC 31 I think i'm o'ing now my temps jumped and my opk's were dark yesterday but i'm not sure as of right now its a guessing game!! THANKS!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

woohoo congrats to all the new bfp's

:dust: to everyone still waiting and trying :)


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks everyone.I'm on CD29 today. I'm not sure when I ovulated. I did a CBD and got a firm BFP 1-2 weeks!! Well happy but a bit scared!!!!


----------



## wanabe22

thats what i got hun! see..makes it seem so more real ah!! congrats huni!!!!!!!!! yay!!! xx


----------



## Delamere19

Thankyou chick. Congrats to you too x x


----------



## wanabe22

hope ya have ahealthy and happy 9months!!! it is so scary i know and im taking one step at a time! i got my 2-3 weeks on digi yesterday as ya can see from me avater! seems alittle more real! xx


----------



## Delamere19

Yeah it does feel like that!!! It's a very wierd feeling!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Congratulations Delamere and you thought you were out this month :rofl:

VERY GOOD FOR YOU and happy & healthy nine months kid!


----------



## summerbaby

HI ladies
Congrats to all the BFP so far.
Can you please put me down for a BFP.. got a faint line on Friday and a nice dark one today. Ive posted in the test gallery.. OH SO EXCITING
Congrats again girlies
:)


----------



## Starry Night

Tested again this morning and :bfn:. Was pretty cranky and depressed about it. I was scheduled to help out in the nursery at church this morning and I was afraid it would be torture to handle other people's babies. But it was actually very therapeutic. It made me feel calm and accepting and I just know my day will come too. I just love babies too much to begrudge other people having them.

Still no period. I'm going to chalk her lateness up to the flu for now. My plan is to wait and see. If she doesn't show up over the next few days I will test again on the morning of Christmas Eve. But I'm trying to prepare myself and look ahead to January. 2009 has been a meh sort of year for me overall so I'm pretty anxious for 2010 to get here. May it bring a :bfp: as well.


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i think im realy going to be out. i have 4 more days till AF shows. (TMI)....my cervix was pretty high this morning and my CM has been like a goopy weird sticky stuff like a white jelly but not stringy


----------



## RedRose19

5 days till i test :happydance: im sooo nervous im 13 dpo today and no sign of af... 

congrats to alll the ladies who have got bfp!! :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## sma1588

babyhopes send some luck my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i ovulated this time around though on day 40 so im happy about that and we did the deed the day before so hopefully im being faked out !


----------



## Stacey_89

Hey :)

Congratulations on everyones BFP hope you all have a happy healthy 9 months =]

I have no idea where i am in my cycle so have no idea when to test ! stupid messy cycles ¬_¬


----------



## RedRose19

sma1588 said:


> babyhopes send some luck my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i ovulated this time around though on day 40 so im happy about that and we did the deed the day before so hopefully im being faked out !

heyyyyy hun :dust: :dust: :dust: i hope u get that bfp xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumanddad

well ladies i really dont know what is happening this month i found a test i got free with my ovulation tests i brought and got a bfn (which i wasnt surprised because it looked so cheap and tacky) normally when i have been late and took a test af arrives the same day but it hasnt arrived yet.

i have no symptoms of being pregnant but not symtoms of af coming.

just before af arrives i usually feel low, slight sickness, cramps, belly swells and hardens, breasts go lumpy o and lots of spots lol but nothing!!!


what the hell is going on :wacko::wacko:??


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hunnie

Add me to your thread for 24 December, if I get AF or BFP before I will let you know, but that is the official day AF is to arrive. Congrats to all the other girls and fingers crossed for the rest of us. xxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

witch got me today so i'm out for December x


----------



## rowleypolie

mumanddad said:


> well ladies i really dont know what is happening this month i found a test i got free with my ovulation tests i brought and got a bfn (which i wasnt surprised because it looked so cheap and tacky) normally when i have been late and took a test af arrives the same day but it hasnt arrived yet.
> 
> i have no symptoms of being pregnant but not symtoms of af coming.
> 
> just before af arrives i usually feel low, slight sickness, cramps, belly swells and hardens, breasts go lumpy o and lots of spots lol but nothing!!!
> 
> 
> what the hell is going on :wacko::wacko:??

just give it a few more days and test again..thats what i would do! goodluck!


----------



## rowleypolie

i dont know what going on with me....i was so sure i was pregnant- then i started getting crampy and so i was so sure i wasnt...but af hasnt started SO i took a test and :bfn: now i guess its just a waiting game for aunt flo! i wish she would stay away...


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

I got AF this month, im on the 20th by the way, thanks for this thread hun!!!


----------



## IndigoDreams

Could you put me down for a :bfp: for today please? I was going to wait until Christmas but I, uhhhh, slipped this morning. Twice:blush:
Thanks!


----------



## emmys_james

WOW BFPS this month are going up a number everyday, yayyyyyy congrats to everyone that got there :bfp: 

:dust: to all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harmonygirl72

AF got me today. I'm out. :(


----------



## mrshuse8pound

So sorry for everyone who got the witch in the past few days. On to a new year, fresh new cycles and new hope!

Congrats to the rest of the :bfp:'s we are seeing this month! I bet we hit over 50 this month!!!!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

And sooo...

I'm OUT too!

PInk CM just started and now I got cramps so onto next month and next cycle. Cycle #28...gotta love it huh? ;)


----------



## readyforbaby

I am out :( 2009 has been a bad year... hoping 2010 will bring many blessings for all of us! Congrats on all the wonderful and amazing BFPs!!! :)


----------



## cheekybint

So many more BFPs!!!

Congratulations to all those who got their wish this month :D :D

Roll on January for the rest and I hope you are all staying optimistic for 2010!

Another week or so to go before i know which club I'm in, hurry up!!


----------



## Vilranda

Well i tested this morning....BFN!!!!

So just waiting on the :witch:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Happy for all the BFPs, of course. But for the rest of us girls: Here's to chucking 2009 in the bin, stuffing it down, and tossing it out. Good riddence to bad rubbish! On to 2010!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollySSmith

It's my birthday today and my wish is that all you lovely ladies waiting to test get your :bfp:

:dust:

:)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

aww thanks hollyssmith, happy birthday hope you have a good day


----------



## DeeTTC

Happy birthday hollysmith! Congrats to all the bfps and good luck to those trying for bfps in the new year! Also again a big thanks to im_mi for this thread!

I think I am down for the 24th but think Iovulated late this month so will try to wait. Until the 26th to test. I had a temp drop and cramping at 9 or 10 dpo and have had lower back pain and little cramps since then. My temp shot up again so I am crossing my fingers it stays up. Would love someone to take a look at my chart and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Wyatt'smama

Please change my :bfp: to :angel: as we lost our bean on friday. :cry: I was on Dec. 9th


----------



## DeeTTC

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to all of you who have got BFN. I got one myself today but am hoping I just tested too early. FX. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Dee, your chart is looking really promising. Are you having any symptoms? x


----------



## DeeTTC

tHanks for taking a look. Sorry to her about your bfn but hopefully in a few days you can test again!
When my temp dropped I had some pretty big cramping. Since then mylower back has been hurting just like it does the day af comes and I have had little cramps but nothin really big. Have been constipated and pretty dry cm except for some stringy yellowish stretchy pieces. Sorry TMI Usually I have pretty creamy cm after ov so I am sort of experincing the oppposite right now. My one nipple feels like it has a piece of glass stuck in it lol. Very tender. 
The main thing that is different is this back pain and the cramping. Never have that except the day of af. Fingers crossed I guess.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Some good signs! I will keep my FX and will watch your chart closely. x


----------



## DeeTTC

Thanks! Would be nice to see the temps stay high.


----------



## futureM2be

Congrats to all new BFP!


----------



## DeDe80

I got my :bfp: yesterday with a frer and I tested again this morning with a CB digital and got a pregnant. Will you please add a :bfp: to my name?

Thanks!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats DeDe!!! :dance:


----------



## StonesWife

Congrats DeDe!! I checked my cp and its high soft and closed... anyone know how good of a sign this is?? I'm not a cp checker just thought I'd give it a shot. I'm positive its high and soft, not sure if its completely closed or just a tad open.... any thoughts?


----------



## Britt11

So very sorry for your loss Wyattsmamma.
Thank you Hollysmith for the words of encouragement, we are all really hopinig too.
congrats to the 35th BFP deeDee80 and condolences to the people that got a visit from AF. I'm not going to say condolences to the ladies that got BFN's so far because I am in that boat right now and still holding out hope!
xx
Fx'd everyone


----------



## im_mi

updated! :hugs:

When you girls come in here to update me, if you can remember could you let me know what date you were down for? just makes it a little quicker and easier for me to update (time is of the essence when you have an almost-two year old ;) )

as for me.... i have been testing and getting BFN's, AF is due tomorrow according to my normal 28 day cycle which i am sure has returned now after 3 months of 25 day cycles and short LP's! hooray! never taking hormonal birth control ever again. Been having lots of AF symptoms but they have all disappeared today, no cramps or anything. so FX'd thats a good sign!


----------



## mumanddad

Well the witch got me today I was testing the 17th!

I have lost all hope now 19 months and still nothing :(

Good luck everyone


----------



## EllaMom2B

Just wondering, DeDe and others, what dpo you tested?

CONGRATS to all the :bfp: !! What a happy new year for you all!


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX im_mi x


----------



## mrsbling

mumanddad said:


> Well the witch got me today I was testing the 17th!
> 
> I have lost all hope now 19 months and still nothing :(
> 
> Good luck everyone


Ahhh sorry to hear that mumanddad :hugs:

Don't give up hope, I know it always seems gloomy when :witch: shows up, but I am sure your time will come soon ;)


----------



## blessedbylife

im_mi said:


> updated! :hugs:
> 
> as for me.... i have been testing and getting BFN's, AF is due tomorrow according to my normal 28 day cycle which i am sure has returned now after 3 months of 25 day cycles and short LP's! hooray! never taking hormonal birth control ever again. Been having lots of AF symptoms but they have all disappeared today, no cramps or anything. so FX'd thats a good sign!

I haven't tested yet, i'm too worried about getting a BFN... but I had been cramping heavily- and having all kinds of symptoms- no spotting either. I normally get sore bbs, but still nothing. Ever since getting sick a couple days ago i feel like my symptoms dissapeared as well! I can point all of my symptoms at the cold i have :( I just wish i knew so i could know that not taking cold medicine is worth it!


----------



## mrsbling

im_mi can you mark me down as :witch: I was due to test tomorrow (22nd)

Moving over to January 2010 and remaining positive for next cycle :)

Christmas dust to all x

:dust:


----------



## PnutProtector

congrats to all the :bfp: and :dust: to all the :bfn: for next cycle! 

Still got a bunch of symptoms. Tested sunday and got a BFN, but I'm hoping I just tested too early. Gonna test again on the 31st as AF will have been 3 days late by then.


----------



## mumanddad

mrsbling said:


> im_mi can you mark me down as :witch: I was due to test tomorrow (22nd)
> 
> Moving over to January 2010 and remaining positive for next cycle :)
> 
> Christmas dust to all x
> 
> :dust:

is there a january 2010 thread?


----------



## Guppy051708

yep. I think im_mi is helping to co-run that one too. Not sure about that, but i do know there is a Jan. testers thread. :dust:


----------



## mumanddad

thanks ill see if i can find it


----------



## mrshuse8pound

HollySSmith said:


> It's my birthday today and my wish is that all you lovely ladies waiting to test get your :bfp:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :)

Aww...Happy Birthday and that was soooo sweet! :cry::cry:

:kiss:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

and congrats to the new :bfp:'s!!!! :dance:


----------



## Lou

WOW!! Congrats to all the BFP's!! Thats such a great result!! Unfortunately I tested yesterday and got BFN... just waiting for the witch to rear her ugly head. :(


Merry Christmas Everyone!!
xxx


----------



## tickledpink3

Congrats to the recent BFPs!


----------



## im_mi

updated! :D

I dont have anything to do with the January thread Steph, i was going to start one but its proven quite time consuming just keeping up with this one haha! :D its been fun though and a great way of getting to know you girls.

Starting to feel a little hopeful for my BFP. cant wait until the AM when i can test!!!!! half tempted to pee on an IC before bed hahaha i am crazy.


----------



## Guppy051708

opps! Sorry about that im_mi, IDK why i thought that :dohh:
Im loosing my mind :haha:

im_mi you are doing a beautiful job with this thread and i can't wait until you get your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## im_mi

thanks steph :flower: haha dont worry, its pregnancy brain taking over already!!!!! 

Getting killer heartburn tonight.... please God let that be a sign of a BFP to come!!


----------



## Britt11

good luck im_mi, you are one DPO ahead of me. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## blessedbylife

i'm hoping for you! I find that munching on ice really helps heartburn! I've just found that my lower bits are dark, almost purple... it's weird looking, never had this before that i've seen, hoping it's a good sign...?


----------



## Guppy051708

im_mi, that is DEF a good sign!!!! I have had so much acid reflux this pregnancy and im only on week 5! Fx'ed for you girls!


----------



## im_mi

blessedbylife that is an AMAZING symptom!!! omgoodness i am so excited for you!!

hehe thanks steph, i had awful heartburn with Jack but i only remember it getting bad from about week 14.... it was so long ago though i hardly remember.... now i think about it, i *did* notice a lot of it before i got my BFP with him but i was going through a rough time and didnt really pay any attention to my symptoms.

Thank you Britt11! i hope you get yours too :flower:


----------



## blessedbylife

I'm having all these symptoms, but i have a cold so i'm congested and needing to blow my nose constantly... uggg so difficult i can barely get excited for myself! lol I want to test so badly!!! But i'm gonna stick to my plan and test on the 31st... hopefully by then i'll be feeling better so i can actually be excited! haha


----------



## Starry Night

I've been having bad heartburn lately too but with my BFN over the weekend and my mom saying she had heartburn too I don't think I can count it as a pregnancy symptom. It seems whenever I think I have a pregnancy symptom someone else around me--who is definitely not pregnant has that symptom too. Sheesh. LOL


----------



## blessedbylife

well starry night- it's not over till the witch crashes the party!


----------



## im_mi

^lol, my DH is like that.... if i am like "ooooh darling i feel sick/heartburn/tired" he is like "oh me too babe" :laugh2: he's not complaining about having sore boobs yet though so thats a bonus :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

you could make them sore if he does! :rofl: only joking. ^_^


----------



## Starry Night

im_mi said:


> ^lol, my DH is like that.... if i am like "ooooh darling i feel sick/heartburn/tired" he is like "oh me too babe" :laugh2: he's not complaining about having sore boobs yet though so thats a bonus :rofl:

LOL! Once I complained about sore boobs to my mother and she said, "oh, your sister had that". My sister is single. Ah well.



> well starry night- it's not over till the witch crashes the party!

Thanks.:flower: But I'm terrified of false hope. I haven't been TTC for very long but it's already got me going a tad crazy. :blush: Due to my two weekend BFNs I've already made peace with it being likely this isn't my month but I fully intend on testing again on the 24th if she doesn't show by then.:thumbup:


----------



## blessedbylife

well, just think as positive as possible... i'm got a pretty sore back as i type and cramping is starting... annoying. This better be worth it! haha


----------



## Beans

UG Im out.:witch:

:witch: arrived a full week early! Im not to upset though. Thanks to AFs ninja atttack :ninja: instead of testing on the 23rd now I will be :sex: on the 29th. :winkwink:


----------



## blessedbylife

Good way to stay positive beans! Still praying for everyone else! I've been fricken HUNGRY today, and something that only happens when i'm pregnant (unless my cycle is changing AGAIN) i'm craving things, i'll eat whatever it is i want, then i get a stomach ache. Vicious cycle... Still not gonna get too excited though, i don't want a BFN to make me cry...haha


----------



## costgang

i was going to wait and test xmas eve,but ive no patience at all,so i did it this morn with frer,and got a bfp!!!! omg,im in shock. im well scared now


----------



## needbabydust

im out, she got me


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, costgang! Have a happy & healthy nine months!

needbabydust, so sorry. Here's to next month!:dust:

I'm still having nasty heartburn and sleep with my head elevated--it's the only way to control it. I'm starting to get naseau and food aversions as well. As recently as Sunday I LOVED Italian Sausage--the smell, everything. Yesterday I brought some to work for lunch and the second I opened the container I had to put it away again. It just smelled bad....yet it smelled like normal sausage. This morning I was woken up by feeling woozy which freaked me out as I have this phobia of barfing.:wacko: Eating dry toast has since miracuously healed me but this morning I've decided I don't like the crust. LOL Feeling extremely EXHAUSTED at all times--took several naps last night--even though I'm sleeping fairly good throughout the night.

My DH thinks I may actually be pregnant and I'm starting to entertain hope again. Here's hoping I'm one of those women who home tests don't work for right away as I had BFNs on 14DO and 15DO.


----------



## Fish&Chips

That sounds very promising Starry Night!

Did any of your ladies whom have previously or are currently pregnant ever experience migraines in the early stages? I have just had my first one in years.


----------



## shaerichelle

Fish&Chips said:


> That sounds very promising Starry Night!
> 
> Did any of your ladies whom have previously or are currently pregnant ever experience migraines in the early stages? I have just had my first one in years.

I have been having migraines and headaches for a week now. Still no BFP or AF. I am on CD34.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaerichelle said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> That sounds very promising Starry Night!
> 
> Did any of your ladies whom have previously or are currently pregnant ever experience migraines in the early stages? I have just had my first one in years.
> 
> I have been having migraines and headaches for a week now. Still no BFP or AF. I am on CD34.Click to expand...

FX it's a good sign. I'm on 11dpo and no BFP yet. x


----------



## StonesWife

CONGRATS cosgang!!!


----------



## darrensmommy

i got migraines ,bitchy,really sore bb's just down right mean as my dh called it!oh he knows what to expect next right!lol!


----------



## Fish&Chips

darrensmommy said:


> i got migraines ,bitchy,really sore bb's just down right mean as my dh called it!oh he knows what to expect next right!lol!

LOL! I've had 2 BFNs so far so I've lost most of my PMA but am trying to recover some of it! x


----------



## chachadada

congrats all the new BFP's hope you have a healthy nine months ladies :)


----------



## im_mi

updated! congrats costgang!

yes, i hear that headaches and migraines are really common in early pregnancy especially if you are prone to them anyway.

Well, im 14dpo today and had the biggest fattest negative EVER this morning on a FRER. still no sign of AF though and still having some symptoms. last night i could barely sleep for the heartburn, and today i am getting a few twingy sensations down there but not nearly as intense as they should be, considering I am due on today.

been reading about HCG levels in early pregnancy and apparently the range for 14dpo is like, 3 to 426 lol so i guess i am still in with a chance. feeling pretty despondant though, i think the old hag is probably on her way :( not going to test again until xmas eve, hopefully i will get a lovely pink liney xmas pressie!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will keep my FX for you im-mi x


----------



## babymom3

Well I caved and had no control LOL I tested today 9DPO and it was :bfn:... But I am really not hopeful this month I feel the evil :witch: is on her way and thats gonna suck for X-mas :cry: But its not over till she shows! Congrats to all you ladies with the :bfp:!!! :happydance: And :dust: to the rest of us!


----------



## im_mi

im keeping my fingers crossed for you, babymom3! 9dpo is still so early to test. with my recent m/c i got a strong positive at 9dpo but with my son, i didnt get a + until 14dpo! you're not out of the game yet :hugs:

thank you, fish&chips :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I am soo anxious about testing this Christmas eve....I am trying to stay calm and not stress about it.
Myonly sympotms at cd 25 out of a potential 28 day cycle...is the usual heavy feelign in lower belly area...and a gassy twitchig feelign as well , same area.
I am sure I alwasy feel like this, which is why I always think I am pregnant everycycle..haha

and my nipples look alot bigger and a shade darker.but that could be because of dryness.....they are so dry!

I don't have crazy PMS moodiness..I did have a touch of it last week though.

oh and my eyes are killing me.....feels like sand in them..i wear contacts and changed to a new pair in case they were the reason why so sore...but I think I may have had pink eye....
The pink is gone but they are still itchy and a tiny bit swollen.
i'm in rough shape..LOL
ahhh the joys of 2 ww and the last 2 days before testing.
sorry for the ramble but haven't posted for a while..hehe


----------



## Maggie199

Im out ( Maggie199 - 21st testing date) the :witch: has started to show her ugly face today

Hey ho, new year new attempt!

congrats and :dust: to all the :bfp: and to all us :bfn: :witch: see you in the new year with alot of PMA! 

Hugs

xxxx


----------



## blessedbylife

I'm still in and praying for all the rest of you as well! I am still sick, but my coughing isn't as bad as yesterday (yet- it's still morning-LO isn't even awake yet) cervix is still high hard and closed.... had a pretty gross dream AF came and it was everywhere... who knows, wanted so bad to test today.... but i resisted!


----------



## im_mi

blessed you are so strong!! i definitely would have tested by now!!

sorry maggie :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

im_mi your situation is similar to mine, I had a BFN at 14 dpo this morning...agggh, af due tomorrow but absolutely no signs of that either. Have some symptoms, so hoping i'm just a late tester. I know of a few people personally that didnt test positive until later and went on to have healthy babies (mostly boys come to think of it) so we are not out yet!!
Baby dust hon


----------



## CHILLbilly

Stay strong Blessed.....

Maggie- so sorry AF came.


----------



## blessedbylife

Thanks to both of you! I'm trying and i just keep telling myself, wait and you'll get your BFP, my husband has been telling me to wait till 2 weeks after AF is due (he's crazy!) I'm just going to wait till the 31st, and consider this a 'pre-wait' for the 7-8 month wait i'll be having! (hopefully the end of 8 months! :D)


----------



## PnutProtector

having a bit of spotting with some mild cramps today. Vivid dreams still interrupting my sleep. And I am so tired.

I'm hoping these are all good signs.


----------



## Britt11

Hi im_mi, AF got me today, I was marked for the 22nd for testing I believe.
FX'd for you though hon
:hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

can u put me down for the 31st too please? I oved 5 days early


----------



## rowleypolie

i am out this month! af got me today- i already kinda knew it was happening but i am still sad..:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

sorry to the girls who the :witch: got :hugs:
:dust: to the rest of the testers


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations to those who've got their BFP!!

Sorry to those who's AF have arrived, good luck for next month :)

I'm now 7 days off testing and getting anxious, planning an EPT for Christmas (unless i bottle it), would be a great present to give the OH!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think I may have got a faint BFP this morning! Going to test again tomorrow to make sure as it was super faint. x


----------



## cheekybint

Fish&Chips said:


> I think I may have got a faint BFP this morning! Going to test again tomorrow to make sure as it was super faint. x

Oooh good luck Fish&Chips, fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## RedRose19

i got a faint bfp too :happydance: i was down for the 25th so ill re test then but its looking like bfp for me :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

babyhopes10 said:


> i got a faint bfp too :happydance: i was down for the 25th so ill re test then but its looking like bfp for me :happydance:

Yey congratulations babyhopes10!! :D


----------



## Lou

The witch still hasn't got me yet. :D :happydance: I
going to use my last test on Xmas if she still hasn't arrived, though knowng my luck she'll get me on Xmas day. Fingers crossed for bfp, though I don't have any symptoms other then have two consecutive bfp dreams. 

Xxxx


----------



## le_annek

Witch got me today :-( xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Fingers crossed for you Lou! 

Sorry AF got you le_annek, good luck for next month :)


----------



## im_mi

sorry to those of you who the :witch: got! and OMG CONGRATS to babyhopes10 and fish&chips!!! :happydance:

i tested today, yet another BFN!! just wish my af would hurry up now so i can move on.


----------



## Annabel

AF got me! ;(


----------



## ButterflyC

Erm.....still in shock, but put me down for a:bfp:!!!!!!! 
was supposed to be testing on 20th, but got my BFP today after 2 BFN


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations BufferflyC!

Sorry to hear your AF arrived Annabel, on to next month and good luck! :)


----------



## RedRose19

ButterflyC said:


> Erm.....still in shock, but put me down for a:bfp:!!!!!!!
> was supposed to be testing on 20th, but got my BFP today after 2 BFN

omg!!!! :wohoo: congrats hun i knew it.. :hugs: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## StonesWife

Congrats ButterflyC!! 41 and counting hopefully I can think of three more!!!


----------



## Vilranda

Well :witch: hasn't come yet. That makes me a day "late" although I have gone to 29 days before starting a new cycle. So, I guess I'm not too late. LOL. I'm experience painful type cramps, but the don't feel like AF cramps. They're not totally unbearable where i need meds, but its getting there. lol. Keep you posted.


----------



## cheekybint

Vilranda said:


> Well :witch: hasn't come yet. That makes me a day "late" although I have gone to 29 days before starting a new cycle. So, I guess I'm not too late. LOL. I'm experience painful type cramps, but the don't feel like AF cramps. They're not totally unbearable where i need meds, but its getting there. lol. Keep you posted.

Fingers crossed for you Vilranda! :)


----------



## EllaMom2B

Butterfly!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!! Told ya so!!!! I knew it!!!!

YAY
YAY
YAY

(BFN for me 13dpo)


----------



## blessedbylife

congrats to all the new BFP's!

I'm a bit crampy today, constipated and STILL no sore bbs!:thumbup: Had some pretty nasty dreams last night, all having to do with :sex:! I also have no desire to have sex with my DH... poor guy... i think that might just be the cold though. But, i'm still gonna wait it out till the 31st for my:bfp:!![-o&lt; 

:dust::dust:


----------



## sma1588

congrats to all the new BFP'S this month. i think i may be out this month. im supposed to start 2morrow and i have been feeling like AF was going to show anyday now. im crampy and 1 day i woke up with watery CM then it went back to a goopy type that same day.

any1 feel like they were going to start and never did


----------



## Starry Night

ButterflyC said:


> Erm.....still in shock, but put me down for a:bfp:!!!!!!!
> was supposed to be testing on 20th, but got my BFP today after 2 BFN

:happydance:Congrats!!!:happydance: You've given me more reason to hope for myself. I was to test on the 19th but have had two BFNs so far but still no AF. One more sleep until I test again! [-o&lt;

Have a happy and healthy nine months! Once again, congrats!:dust:


----------



## blessedbylife

AHH!!! I took a nap with my LO and had ANOTHER SEX DREAM!!! I feel so dirty! Plus, i wake up and don't feel 'in the mood' AT ALL! What the heck is wrong with me!!!


----------



## Vilranda

cheekybint said:


> Vilranda said:
> 
> 
> Well :witch: hasn't come yet. That makes me a day "late" although I have gone to 29 days before starting a new cycle. So, I guess I'm not too late. LOL. I'm experience painful type cramps, but the don't feel like AF cramps. They're not totally unbearable where i need meds, but its getting there. lol. Keep you posted.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Vilranda! :)Click to expand...

Thanks. No show today, so now i'm 2 days late...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep it's confirmed for me.. a nice big juicy BFP!!! I'm so happy!!!! xx


----------



## cheekybint

Fish&Chips said:


> Yep it's confirmed for me.. a nice big juicy BFP!!! I'm so happy!!!! xx

Yey congratulations!!! :) :)


----------



## brownlieB

Congratulations girls can i make it 41 BFP on the 19th of Dec


----------



## HollySSmith

Congrats to all the new BFPs! Good luck to those waiting to test!


----------



## PnutProtector

Fish&Chips said:


> Yep it's confirmed for me.. a nice big juicy BFP!!! I'm so happy!!!! xx

:happydance: yay!!


----------



## Lou

Congratulations girlies!!! There are so many bfps!!!! 

unfortunately I'm out, she got me today. :-( there's always next month!

Welldone again girls, and thanks for setting up this thread Hun! 

Xxxx


----------



## DeeTTC

Congrats everyone! I am still waiting to test. My temp went up again today so I am crossing my fingers. Not sure if anyone temps but I am thinking my chart is starting to look triphasic. Don't want to get my hopes up though.


----------



## blessedbylife

hey ladies! HUGE congrats to those with BFP's! Sorry for those that are out :(... I'm still waiting to test, still no sore bbs, feeling like i'm retaining water, and my temp has been the same for the past 3 days... is that a good thing? No idea... but i'm still waiting till the 31st to test!


----------



## Starry Night

I tested this morning and another BFN. I already thought I was out due to my earlier BFNs so I'm more confused than upset. I'm 6 days late and no sign of AF....that's the frustrating part. I'm actually feeling pretty upbeat about trying again...the problem is I just can't until AF comes again. Now I'm just mad that I had Mittleschmerz without ovulation. If I had ovulated with my Mittleschmerz I would have to have either AF or BFP by now as I would be 19DPO.

Ah well. *goes to twiddling thumbs*


----------



## babymom3

Im thinking that I am out... Checked my CP and I have light pink CM and cervix is still high and soft... :shrug: Congrats to all you :bfp: and :dust: to the rest!


----------



## gothique

Bang on cue arrives the witch. I'm out for the month. Again. 

Never mind though! Theres always next month.


----------



## LittleAurora

whoo hoo i got my BFP today!!!!


----------



## blessedbylife

Whoo hoo! Congrats!!!


----------



## PnutProtector

LittleAurora said:


> whoo hoo i got my BFP today!!!!

:happydance: yay!!


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats :happydance:


----------



## Vilranda

Three days late now....:wacko:

Re-testing tomorrow....


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

LittleAurora said:


> whoo hoo i got my BFP today!!!!

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

thank you so much!


----------



## Starry Night

Because I'm a masochist I've already made plans to re-test on the 31st if AF doesn't show up by then.


----------



## cheekybint

LittleAurora said:


> whoo hoo i got my BFP today!!!!

Congratulations!! And to a fellow biker!! What do you ride??




Vilranda said:


> Three days late now....:wacko:
> 
> Re-testing tomorrow....




Starry Night said:


> Because I'm a masochist I've already made plans to re-test on the 31st if AF doesn't show up by then.


Good luck to you both!!


I was considering a EPT today but decided to hold out until AF due date, never was good at tests - got way too many BFNs with the others!


----------



## sma1588

well i was due for af to show today but i never got it. if she doesnt show 2morrow i will be testing


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck! Thats so exciting! Can't wait to see your BFP tomorrow!!!!


----------



## sma1588

ya im hoping but if not i will be ok with it. of corse i will do test later to make sure. one way or another i will be ok with it as i will get to start my soy this cycle

thanks hun....
congrats on your BFP !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Doll :friends:


----------



## blessedbylife

AHH!!! i'm cramping right now... got lots of cm going on, but WOW this hurts, so i'm praying AF doesn't show up!!


----------



## sma1588

blessedbylife said:


> AHH!!! i'm cramping right now... got lots of cm going on, but WOW this hurts, so i'm praying AF doesn't show up!!

same here hun. i have cramps pretty bad. i had to take a midol. i checked my cervix and its pretty hard and closed so we will see what happens. good luck hun!


----------



## blessedbylife

thanks good luck to you too! I was considering taking some motrin but i have a MAD headache and pills make headaches worse for me... man i'm PRAYING this is it. Otherwise, AF is a dirty b!t*h. Do you temp? i've had the SAME temp for 4 days!


----------



## Sushai

AF showed up.. so Im out for ttc for awhile now..

Good Luck all you girls, hope you all get your BFPs!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PixieLuv

so i'm pretty sure i will be out this month.
i had a lot of AF cramps yesterday, she isn't due until the 27th.

last weekend i had all kinds of symptoms and they all just disappeared and never came back.

I was going to test today but I think I'm going to hold off until probably the 29th....I just don't believe I'm pregnant and I really don't want to be depressed today. 

:wacko::wacko:


----------



## LittleAurora

I literally have no symptoms at all! nothing! ...only thing I have are 1million possitive preg tests! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

LittleAurora said:


> I literally have no symptoms at all! nothing! ...only thing I have are 1million possitive preg tests! lol

Congratulations hun!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## foxyloxy28

AF arrived today (6 days late) so I'm out :(


----------



## Guppy051708

foxyloxy28 said:


> AF arrived today (6 days late) so I'm out :(

Im sorry that the stupid :witch: played game with you :(
I hope you get your BFP as we enter the New Years. :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

well no AF today and neg test. hmmmm makes me wonder could it just be late or should i test again in a few days


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm out.....Dec 24th :witch:
so silver lining..I get to over indulge this new Years!!!!!!!

Congrats and best wishes to any :bfp: this holiday weekend
and PMA to everyone else..... onward and upward .
Iam excited to get my :bfp: in the new year...and have an october baby!!!!


----------



## elmaxie

I got a BFP today after being sure I was getting AF 3 days ago(was testing 24th)....no symptoms at all bar some AF cramping and slight bleeding which I guess was implantation now not the start of AF.

Good Luck Ladies!

Merry Christmas.

:dust:

Emma.xx


----------



## blessedbylife

Well, Still cramping pretty badly, but no spotting of any kind, so that's a good thing... right? AF is due tomorrow...


----------



## sma1588

hey blessed, i think were pretty much in the same boat im cramping(been cramping for the last few days bad) but nothing yet and i was supposed to start today at the latest. but tested and bfn on a cheap test.

good luck


----------



## blessedbylife

hmm... is it possible that you OV'ed late?


----------



## sma1588

i believe i ovulated on cycle day 40. im on 55 now i havnt went past 55 days with out some spotting or something usually on cd 54


----------



## poppysgirl3

got a bfn this am at 11 dpo with dollar store cheapie. still no af (obviously) and threw up this morning...cried a lot today... who knows Maybe? but i doubt it! will try again the 29th...if af doesn't show the 28th


----------



## blessedbylife

sma1588 said:


> i believe i ovulated on cycle day 40. im on 55 now i havnt went past 55 days with out some spotting or something usually on cd 54

hmmm... well i'd test again in a couple days if AF doesn't show, and if you still get a BFN, i'd make an appt with a gyno... Just to be on the safe side... are you having any pain on your sides?


----------



## blessedbylife

poppysgirl3 said:


> got a bfn this am at 11 dpo with dollar store cheapie. still no af (obviously) and threw up this morning...cried a lot today... who knows Maybe? but i doubt it! will try again the 29th...if af doesn't show the 28th

I'm sorry hun, i'm praying for your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## babymom3

The EVIL :witch: got me! On to 2010! Ill be ovulating on my 29th Birthday Jan. 4th!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

poppysgirl.. I got a BFN on 11dpo and then a very faint BFP on 12dpo and then a definite BFP 13dpo so you are still in xx


----------



## mrphyemma

AF arrived for me along with Santa :( I was due to test on the 24th x


----------



## BABYCAREY

Well as you can guess by the title the dreaded:witch: arrived Christmas morning
I am gutted,dont know where we are going wrong!! 
Heres hoping next month,im not sure how im going to cope if SHE rears her ugly face again!!
Anyway PMA PMA!! Must keep my chin up girls otherwise it would be so easy to sink downwards!!
Congratulations to those who got their BFP & good luck to those of us who have yet to!! Good Luck girls xx BabyC


----------



## blessedbylife

So sorry for all those that are out.... AF is due for me today, but still nothing.... i'm PRAYING!


----------



## BABYCAREY

blessedbylife said:


> So sorry for all those that are out.... AF is due for me today, but still nothing.... i'm PRAYING!

Thank you bbl!
I hope the which doesnt show up!!
Keep us posted what happens!!
Good Luck x BabyC


----------



## poppysgirl3

Fish&Chips said:


> poppysgirl.. I got a BFN on 11dpo and then a very faint BFP on 12dpo and then a definite BFP 13dpo so you are still in xx

thanks...i'm kind of hopeful cause i've been cramping for about three days like it's my af RIGHT NOW...and it was so wierd last night. the baby woke me up at 2 am and i rocked her back to sleep then i went to lie down in bed and got sooooo hot it made me sick. so i took my temp and it was 97.8 which is normalish for me but i still felt like i was on fire and soooo nauseus. (and i'm not sick...just got over a two week cold and don't even have a stuffy nose anymore)


----------



## emmys_james

well i came on AF just now so i'm out :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## gothique

Me too.


----------



## Smiler79

I am out too:(


----------



## blessedbylife

very sorry to you that AF got ahold of. :(

Still no AF for me, supposed to start today, i keep checking and just loads of cm. so hopefully this is it.


----------



## Angel_dust

Well,i have tested every day for the last three days and just got a BFN (was ic strips so maybe they are not as reliable). But no AF yet, unfortunately i'm bloated, costipated and tearful ,so thinking she may be on her wicked way :neutral:

Will test again mid week if shes not arived, fingers crossed! Baby dust to everyone else too!!! xxx


----------



## blessedbylife

i'm hoping for you!


----------



## im_mi

all updated! sorry it took me so long girls! congrats and commiserations where they are due :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

and me, onto cycle 5!!xx


----------



## PnutProtector

AF was supposed to show today, but she didn't. :happydance: However, my cycles have been so off lately that it might not mean anything. Symptoms have gone... all but fatigue but even that could be due to the busy holiday. 

Still going to test on the 31st if AF doesn't get me first


----------



## StonesWife

Same here Pnut. AF was due yesterday and she's a no show :happydance: No signs other than a bit of heartburn and some slight SLIGHT cramps which could just be the :witch:


----------



## sma1588

2 days late. cramps but no spotting or anything yet. tested x mas day got bfn


----------



## Vilranda

Witch got me today! 33 day cycle just to screw with my mind!


----------



## moochacha

44 Bfp!!!!! Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations 44 :bfp:

And :dust: for the rest, waiting to test.

:hug:


----------



## acbieri91904

Hey sorry I haven't been on everyone!! It's been hectic the last week or so. I tested this morning instead of Christmas Day because I ovulated later, i'm takin a FRER tomorrow i'll be 9dpo, i have some IC's and 2 FRER's I feel like i'm out this month though but maybe not!! Luv u Guys


----------



## blessedbylife

WHOO HOO! 44BFP's! hopefully we can add more on the 31st! :)


----------



## im_mi

well girls.... i got a super faint line on a FRER this morning. me and DH both saw it clear as day but as the test dried its almost completely gone!! got really sore boobies and craploads of CM so its looking good... going to re test tomorrow morning, not marking myself down for a BFP until i get a respectable line! keep your fingers crossed for me girls :happydance:


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

I got my BFP 12 DPO very faint at the moment but I'm so shocked!!!

Just taking one day at a time.

x


----------



## BABYCAREY

im_mi said:


> well girls.... i got a super faint line on a FRER this morning. me and DH both saw it clear as day but as the test dried its almost completely gone!! got really sore boobies and craploads of CM so its looking good... going to re test tomorrow morning, not marking myself down for a BFP until i get a respectable line! keep your fingers crossed for me girls :happydance:

That happened me when i was expecting Ben,i did couple tests and they were very faint but i just knew it had to be a pos,so took it down to nurse,she even said it looks negative,i dont think youre pregnant(i was devestated)but insisted on a doctor test and it turned out i was! Just so early at that stage that there wasnt enough hormone,but i got my BFP 2days later with the doctors test!!
So keep thinking pos thoughts im_mi!! Sounds good to me!!
Good Luck xx


----------



## DeeTTC

Congrats everyone!! 
I tested yesterday and got a bfp! But don't mark me down yet either until I confirm with the doc! Still in shock forsure but so excited! Will post again with an update later this week!

Can't wait to see more bfps in here!


----------



## ArticBaby

im_mi said:


> well girls.... i got a super faint line on a FRER this morning. me and DH both saw it clear as day but as the test dried its almost completely gone!! got really sore boobies and craploads of CM so its looking good... going to re test tomorrow morning, not marking myself down for a BFP until i get a respectable line! keep your fingers crossed for me girls :happydance:

:happydance: sounds goood :happydance:


----------



## blessedbylife

WHOO HOO!!! HORRAY for faint lines!!! :) 

I'm still very much IN this month! Feeling super positive i'm gonna get my BFP along with stoneswife!


----------



## StonesWife

Oh Blessed I'm feeling better about it with each day AF doesn't show!! Bump buddies we may be!!


----------



## blessedbylife

Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! Good luck to all those that have got BFNs.. hopefully Jan is your month x


----------



## starsunshine

I reckon I'm knocked up - done 2 tests & got a pink line both times. no AF so reckon I'm there! woohoo :)


----------



## blessedbylife

whoo hoo! congrats on your BFP!


----------



## StonesWife

congrats starsunshine! I reckon you're there too lol


----------



## PnutProtector

yay for the :bfp:

Here's hoping StonesWife, Blessed, and I all get ours on the 31st!


----------



## blessedbylife

YEAH! the 31st here we come! We all get our BFP's in 4 days!


----------



## berkeley130

I thought I was out for this month, (see 12.2)- but I just got a :bfp::!!!!!! AF was due on 12.29. Can't believe it, still shocked, I hope it'll stick!!!!!!!!!
Im_me can you put me in with my BFP? Thanks again and :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0152.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## PnutProtector

congrats to all the :bfp: and thanks for all the baby dust!


----------



## StonesWife

Blessed we'll be getting our BFPs in 4 DAYS not 31 lol Well day two no af...


----------



## PnutProtector

StonesWife said:


> Blessed we'll be getting our BFPs in 4 DAYS not 31 lol Well day two no af...

haha i saw that too. yep yep. day two and no signs of AF here either.


----------



## blessedbylife

bahaha, thanks... i edited that.. lol funny thing is... i sat here and counted 4 days and totally thought i put 4! pregnancy brain already!!! bahahaha kidding... i cleaned like a mad woman all day today... still not done! my lower back is a bit sore, but it feels SO good to get everything clean after being sick... i even got all the laundry done!


----------



## StonesWife

Blessed you wanna come clean my house too? Its a MESS!! H2B was sick today and I worked and there's still a mess from Christmas dinner!! Ewwww. I have been scatter brained for the past couple of days too. lol I WANNA TEST!! OMG it's killing me!!


----------



## blessedbylife

I don't want to test crazy badly... i just KNOW i'm pregnant, so it really isn't a big deal for me. I'm SO happy today it's a bit scary... lol.But i know what you mean. I'm a stay at home mom, and my JOB is to keep up the house, and raise lilyann... i've been sick so i just did 8 loads of laundry (including hubby's uniforms- which take FOREVER to iron) 2 loads in the dishwasher and took out 6 bags of trash. The house smelled bad when i woke up this morning, i'm happy to report it smells fresh now. lol


----------



## StonesWife

I don't have that feeling, well a little but I'm scared its wrong and its all in my head. lol


----------



## blessedbylife

well, have you been pregnant before?


----------



## im_mi

congrats girls!! yay! i love updating with BFP's :happydance:


----------



## ArticBaby

WOW 47 :bfp:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## blessedbylife

omg!!! these are the MOST BFP's i've seen since joining this site!!! WHOO HOO LUCKY THREAD!


----------



## sma1588

wow 47 so far. lets hope we get as many as i think it was september. they had something like 137. we still have a few more days to go we can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedbylife

o crap seriously! that's ALOT! C'mon girls! start bringing in the BFP's!


----------



## poppysgirl3

poppysgirl3 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> poppysgirl.. I got a BFN on 11dpo and then a very faint BFP on 12dpo and then a definite BFP 13dpo so you are still in xx
> 
> thanks...i'm kind of hopeful cause i've been cramping for about three days like it's my af RIGHT NOW...and it was so wierd last night. the baby woke me up at 2 am and i rocked her back to sleep then i went to lie down in bed and got sooooo hot it made me sick. so i took my temp and it was 97.8 which is normalish for me but i still felt like i was on fire and soooo nauseus. (and i'm not sick...just got over a two week cold and don't even have a stuffy nose anymore)Click to expand...

got a bfn today and had a spot of red blood on my finger when i touched my cervix last night...af is due tomorrow...we will see. will test again tuesday if no af by then


----------



## kirsten627

I'm out for December. :(

Congrats to all who had BFP's in December. :)

Hoping everyone TTC will have theirs in January.


----------



## im_mi

updated.

just started spotting. i'm so scared now :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Dont be scared im_mi :hugs:
It could be implantation! Remember, i had that and freaked out but thats what it ended up being. :hug:


----------



## sma1588

yup it was way up there and ever 1 in the last few months have started a thread like that got there bfp that month! it was weird but great.


still waiting on my anwser, i will be 4 days late 2morrow


----------



## im_mi

*nods* i did think of you actually, Steph. the line was sooooo faint this morning, i guess i could have implanted today or yesterday. Ugh i just wish it could be tomorrow morning now so i can test!! thank you for your support steph, i am really scared but its so wonderful to not feel alone xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

I had spotting that one night and then the next morning i woke up and tested and i got a BFP- it was super light in fact i told everyone on BnB not to make it official as it wasn't a respectable line. So you never know sweets! And it could be old blood. Like maybe you implanted a couple of days ago and its just residual? I think i may have implanted at 8 DPOs (cuz thats when i got a temp dip) but i didn't get blood until 11 DPOs.


----------



## im_mi

thats really reassuring honey thank you xxxx ill be sure to update in here as soon as i know more in the morning!


----------



## blessedbylife

also im_mi, even if you implanted a while ago, i had bad bleeding with my daughter whn i was 6 weeks along, just relax, lay down, whatever it takes to calm you down!


----------



## berkeley130

im_mi said:


> thats really reassuring honey thank you xxxx ill be sure to update in here as soon as i know more in the morning!

Im_mi, I wish you all the Best! BIG :hug:!!!!!!!!


----------



## StonesWife

Im_mi: :hugs: I'm sure its fine. My SIL bled quite a bit with my niece in the first and sec tri's. 

Blessed: I have never been pregnant before. So I'm not sure what I'm supposed to feel... I don't feel much at all. No AF, going on three days late.


----------



## blessedbylife

same here, going on three days late! yay us! :) Well, the reason i kinda 'know' is because i've been pregnant before. lol But, if you have the same symptoms as me, then i KNOW you're pregnant too! :D


----------



## Starry Night

im_mi said:


> well girls.... i got a super faint line on a FRER this morning. me and DH both saw it clear as day but as the test dried its almost completely gone!! got really sore boobies and craploads of CM so its looking good... going to re test tomorrow morning, not marking myself down for a BFP until i get a respectable line! keep your fingers crossed for me girls :happydance:

Wow!! Congrats!!! So how many days late were you before you got your BFP? I'm now 8 days late and STILL no sign of AF but I absolutely REFUSE to test again until New Years Eve. I'm a praying girl and I'm going hard core on my hands and knees that my AF will start before then if I'm absolutely not pregnant. I don't think I can handle another BFN this cycle. Next cycle maybe....:haha: But I'm wondering if I'm actually have a very late ovulation. This evening I started getting loads of EWCM. During my mid-cycle spotting I had some but it seemed scant compared to what I read I was supposed to get. Seeing as tomorrow is my 1st year wedding anniversary I am sure to cover my bases just in case it is late ovulation. :twisted:

Edited to Add: I hope something happens SOON. I know coming off the pill can give you strange symptoms but I'm sick of the cramps, gas, heartburn, the extreme fatigue and especially the morning sickness! If I'm not pregnant they can just go!


----------



## StonesWife

Starry: I too just came off the pill too (October 21st), have had normal 31 day cycles since. Got a pos OPK 15th (cd22) and now I'm 3 days late (tomorrow the 28th)

Blessed:I've just started getting this heartburn feeling. Not real heartburn just a mild sensation in the top of my stomach. This has been three or four days now. Really erect nipples too... creamy white cm (VERY light) in panties and when checking cp. cp seems to be high, soft, and closed. Slightly irritable lately... When you say loads of cm do you me LOADS? I'm not getting loads just light but its pretty wet down there which I'm usually dry... UGH I wish I knew like you...


----------



## blessedbylife

well, i'm no pregnant lady whisperer or anything. lol... but we're SO CLOSE now, just enjoy the wonder! It's not constant loads of cm... it's like a flood every so often, it feels a bit like a HEAVY AF flow, so iget scared and check, and it's just cm. Doesn't happen with everyone, but it could be my body trying to quickly build a mucus plug because of my history of loosing babies? who knows.... but, we're ONE DAY CLOSER!!!


----------



## StonesWife

Yes one day closer is right, Just checked my cp and there's no sign of blood so :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I've been off the pill off the beginning of September and have had loads of ill effects outside of menstrual symptoms--ie. shortness of breath, stomach pains and the like that have been lessening with each new cycle (looked up online and saw I'm not alone). I thought I was on track to having a normal 31 day cycle but I'm late. My first cycle was 31 days then I had 45 and I was pretty sure I ovulated around CD15 but now I'm not so sure....lol

The only AF sensations I've been getting are those I get when she's normally a few days off yet...but I've been feeling that way for over a week now. grrrr....my body likes to play mind games with me.


----------



## StonesWife

Awww sweets stay positive. It's hard I know but give it time to normalize. September wasn't that long ago... I don't remember but did you say you tested?


----------



## blessedbylife

yeah, just stay positive, and even if you do EVERYTHING right, everyone still has only a 30% chance of getting pregnant. So it takes time, and you need to stay positive! 

Stoneswife- my nipples hurt so fricken bad! I went from a D to a DD in a week! AHH!!! TMI but it hurts ALOT when my nipple gets brushed by my shirt if i'm not wearing the sports bra i bought! I know this because i washed it and i layed it out to dry, and it's still wet... it's WAY too cold here to put it on wet! THREE MORE DAYS FOR US!


----------



## StonesWife

I don't want to say this cause I'm afraid its just in my head but something feel different in my uterus. Not cramping or anything just "different". I don't know how to explain it... maybe I'm crazy... well I am but that a whole other story :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

I have tested four times and all were BFNs. Christmas Eve morning I was feeling discouraged but I had an epiphany of sorts and now I feel really calm and peaceful about the whole thing. :thumbup: I'm not even letting myself worry about possibly having endo or PCOS (tested as a teen and was cleared on both counts at the time). This is a big deal to a hypochondriac like myself. I'm testing again on the 31st. Not really building hope but I know I should do it and I will be OK with a BFN because I'll have to be OK with it. I don't know. I just feel good about the whole process.

I just get tired of the cramps and naseau and such but no AF. As I mentioned earlier, I think I might actually be getting fertile now. I had mid-cycle spotting bang on time but it's possible I actually didn't ovulate at the time. I wasn't charting or using OPKs--I was merely going off following cervix mucus, cp and my mittelschmerz--so I can't confirm 100% that ovulation happened.


----------



## blessedbylife

omg ur funny. but aside from your crazyness... intuition is usually a pregnancy symptom as well! :D


----------



## blessedbylife

i didn't think i OV'ed either, but now i'm getting ready to take a pregnancy test, so you never know!


----------



## StonesWife

Blessed: Its like a deep inside feeling. And yes I am crazy!! lol

Starry: Just keep up that PMA! Until you really get into TTC you don't realise how hard it is! It's stressful but you've got an awesome outlook. There are plenty of ladies going through similar things love, you're not alone.


----------



## blessedbylife

prbably a deep inside feeling because there's a BABY DEEP INSIDE YOU! :dohh:bahahahaha!


----------



## Starry Night

blessedbylife said:


> i didn't think i OV'ed either, but now i'm getting ready to take a pregnancy test, so you never know!


I know, it's kind of crazy. I have no idea what to expect come the 31st. I'm searching my gut for any sort of insight but my intuition is just as clueless as I am! One moment I "know" I'll finally get my BFP, another moment I "know" I'll actually be conceiving this week (TMI?) and yet another moment I "know" it will be a few months yet but that's OK. :shrug: 

The TTC journey is certainly teaching me alot about myself. LOL


----------



## blessedbylife

haha, i completely agree with TTC teaching you alot about yourself! lol... i actually told DH a couple days ago about how i check m ycp, and he was like "you put your finger up there? that's gross babe." bahahaha o man... 

side note: today was a really good day, cleaned the house, i'm exhausted, but still HAPPY!


----------



## StonesWife

Starry: It will sure teach you more than you ever thought there was to learn! 

Blessed: I am getting more positive about it... the thought keeps creaping up on me... "I'm pregnant" but I quickly squish it....


----------



## StonesWife

Glad you're feeling better Blessed. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Whoa! Brain fart. I read "Starry" where you wrote "blessed". Time for bed.

Night.


----------



## blessedbylife

you know, i've been the SAME WAY the thought just pops into my head, and i was squishing it too! but now, i've let it all hang out so to speak, and i'm either going to have another awesome day on the 31st, or my world will fall apart... but i'm sure it'll be an AWESOME DAY!


----------



## StonesWife

Starry: Night love! See you tomorrow!! :hugs:

Blessed: Well I'll be here to help you pick up the pieces!! I'm just hoping we both get BFP's or BFN's together (along with Pnut) We've all clicked so well it'll suck to see one of us go without the other... BUT... I think we'll all be bump buddies.... :happydance:


----------



## blessedbylife

i completely feel the same way! i know we're all in the same boat here, and i'm praying we can all be bump buddies together!


----------



## StonesWife

Well I've got to work at 8am and its 11 so I better try and get a little sleep1 630am is no fun... UGH I just sneezed and thought my uterus was gonna pop out :rofl: Any who... Love I hope you have a wonderful day... I'll talk to you tomorrow I'm sure since we both are addicted to BnB!! :hugs: Nighty Night!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations berkeley130!!

Im-mi.. I'm sure it's just implantation bleeding. I will keep my FX for you. xx


----------



## im_mi

well, my test this morning was negative and the bleeding is getting heavier as the day wears on. so i am 99.9% sure that i have lost this one too. :cry: thats two in a row. this feels so unfair.


----------



## berkeley130

Fish&Chips said:


> Congratulations berkeley130!!
> 
> Im-mi.. I'm sure it's just implantation bleeding. I will keep my FX for you. xx

Thanks Fish&Chips!! Let's be bump buddies:hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

im_mi said:


> well, my test this morning was negative and the bleeding is getting heavier as the day wears on. so i am 99.9% sure that i have lost this one too. :cry: thats two in a row. this feels so unfair.

Im_me, this must be really difficult. So sorry, but don't give up hopes, the next one will stick!!:hugs::friends:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sounds good to me Berkeley! How are you feeling? x


----------



## futureM2be

Congrat to all BFP and so sorry for those who AF SHow up. 
Good luck for everyone testing in the next few days.


----------



## berkeley130

Fish&Chips said:


> Sounds good to me Berkeley! How are you feeling? x

I'm feeling fine! Woke up at 5am this morning, but I think because of excitement!!! Have a little cramp here and there- other than that I'm just so happy. My DH said I was beaming yesterday (we found out yesterday). 
How are you doing?


----------



## Guppy051708

im_mi said:


> well, my test this morning was negative and the bleeding is getting heavier as the day wears on. so i am 99.9% sure that i have lost this one too. :cry: thats two in a row. this feels so unfair.

I am so sorry :cry:
Praying for you :hugs:
:hug:


----------



## butterbaby76

hi all i tested christmas day and got a veery faint line my hubby said i was wishing it there ! so today i tested again my af not due til the 31st and there it was we both saw it i am going to test again on the 1st of jan just to doubly make sure but guess what ?? i think i got a christmas sticky bean xxxxx congrats everyone and heres fairydust to all of you trying xxx


----------



## blessedbylife

So sorry im_mi, i'm praying for you and your family. 

Congrats to all the BFP's in the thread!


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!

I'm due AF either tomorrow or Wednesday (not 100% sure as recently had 27 day cycle and then 28 day) No sign yet, still very white creamy CM - Does anyone know if this is usual before AF? I'm sure i usually get a pinkish CM for a few days before AF

Also it would appear my bbs have gone up 2 sizes this month! TWO SIZES!!

Fingers crossed that these are both good signs!


----------



## blessedbylife

OMG, MINE TOO! I'm nearing an E cup! rediculous!


----------



## mommy2baby2

Hello December Mamas! I wanted to add my :bfp: to the thread! I've been getting faint lines since I was about 7DPO but now that I'm 10-11dpo they are becoming more and more visable. I think I'm pregnant!!!!! :cloud9:

AF was due Jan 4 was planning on testing on the 30th or 31st but as a POAS Addict I couldn't control myself!


----------



## PixieLuv

so AF is 1 day late. i'm not testing until the 31st.

but i have period cramps and creamy CM (sorry TMI)...so AF is probably on her way.:growlmad:


----------



## blessedbylife

well, i'v ehad cramping and i'm now 3 days late! It's not over yet hun!


----------



## Inlalaland

So i'm out for the mo. But much luck and congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## PnutProtector

Blessed and StonesWife: I have that different feeling in my uterus too!! I have been PG before, but it was 4 or so years ago and ended in MMC. I just remember realizing I was late and I just knew I was PG without even taking a test. I am sorta having the same feel now on and off. H2B is really bringing me down sometimes though with his doubts.

Going on 3 days late. My bbs feel heavy! I asked H2B if they looked bigger he said "not really" but he doesn't notice much of anything. I cross checked some of my symptoms with my friend who is pg and she is STILL convinced I am. I am really hoping I am.


----------



## blessedbylife

Those are all GREAT signs. I think your H2B just doesn't want to get his hopes up. that's how mine is anyway..


----------



## raindrops009

I was in this thread a week and a bit ago, I had bleeding 10 days before my AF was due, and now my AF's a no show... 
The bleeding was lighter than usual (normally it's really heavy).. i've had the odd nausea etc. thats about it.
Don't know if to test or not :wacko:


xx


----------



## blessedbylife

i'd test just to be sure. and if it's a bfn, and you still feel a bit preggo, then i'd get a blood test. Good luck!


----------



## PnutProtector

I agree with Blessed!


----------



## raindrops009

blessedbylife said:


> i'd test just to be sure. and if it's a bfn, and you still feel a bit preggo, then i'd get a blood test. Good luck!

I was just nosing around and spotted you can bleed when you have a UTI, and i had one when I was bleeding, that's just thrown me.
I give up with my body, haha
I'll go a test to be sure, going to wait a few days first i think

xx


----------



## StonesWife

I'm thinking I may go for a blood test if the 31st brings a BFN and still no AF. Pnut and Blessed I know you're both getting BFP! I feel a little down cause I'm not as sure anymore... GRRR this uncertainty is so SH*TTY!!!


----------



## PnutProtector

StonesWife said:


> I'm thinking I may go for a blood test if the 31st brings a BFN and still no AF. Pnut and Blessed I know you're both getting BFP! I feel a little down cause I'm not as sure anymore... GRRR this uncertainty is so SH*TTY!!!

see I'm thinking you and Blessed are defo gonna get your :bfp: and i'm the unsure one!


----------



## StonesWife

Well Pnut I think everyone is a bit unsure of themselves. I think you and BLessed will be in the first tri forum VERY soon!! I'm just gonna be crushed if you girls go without me, I've become so attached to you girls!!


----------



## PnutProtector

awww i know!! I would hate it if all of us didn't get a :bfp: at the same time! I will still be glad if you both do and I don't and you better believe I'll be stalking both your pregnancy journeys!


----------



## blessedbylife

We are all gonna get our BFP's together! I know it, and i'll feel pretty silly if we all dont! lol


----------



## PnutProtector

i sure hope we do!! I'll feel silly too!


----------



## StonesWife

Anyone feeling werid pains inside? Almost like O but a bit worse. It's on my left side. Can't tell if its in my ovary or uterus... Anyone else feeling anything like this??


----------



## raindrops009

StonesWife I remember speaking to you at some point, can't remember when.
Hope you get your bfp. :hugs:
Hope everyone else gets the result they want aswell :D
Remind me to keep away from GOOGLE!
I just googled and it said after UTI's you can get bleeding, oh for frig sake!
I'm scared to test so i'll play the waiting game till January I guess, :thumbup:

xx


----------



## raindrops009

StonesWife said:


> Anyone feeling werid pains inside? Almost like O but a bit worse. It's on my left side. Can't tell if its in my ovary or uterus... Anyone else feeling anything like this??


I've felt this! Like wierd pains that go on and off..
And when i touch around where the ovaries are it's quite sore, 

xx


----------



## StonesWife

Raindrops: I beleive I commented on one of your threads in WTT. Could that be it?? Yeah google can make you go nuts! :haha:


----------



## StonesWife

Its not sore so to speak when I touch but yes that how it feels, on and off. Its quite like O pains but quite a bit worse. Not cramps though... Twinges more so...


----------



## blessedbylife

could be a UTI, but it could also be that the baby implanted on that side, and it's just growing.


----------



## blessedbylife

twinges, def. somethign growing int here hun. lol


----------



## StonesWife

Blessed I'm going to keep posting in our other thread since we're talking in both...


----------



## raindrops009

StonesWife said:


> Raindrops: I beleive I commented on one of your threads in WTT. Could that be it?? Yeah google can make you go nuts! :haha:

Yehp that could be it i think :)

My body needs to decide if i'm pregnant or not, and stop giving me sly symptoms, my heads all over the place..
Right think i'm going to test New Years Eve....


xx


----------



## StonesWife

Raindrops: I feel ya hun! I'm 12dpo and 3 days late and tested this morning to get a BFN!! ugh! Yet I've still got signs... I wrote a letter to my uterus... Guess she didn't get it... lol


----------



## MrzLewis

I got my BFP!!!!


----------



## StonesWife

Congrats!


----------



## blessedbylife

whoo hoo! congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Congrats!


----------



## raindrops009

StonesWife said:


> Raindrops: I feel ya hun! I'm 12dpo and 3 days late and tested this morning to get a BFN!! ugh! Yet I've still got signs... I wrote a letter to my uterus... Guess she didn't get it... lol

I'm unsure about dates and stuff, i'm three day lates though... and i'm going mental over it.
Hahaaha, guess she didn't, maybe a post strike? Haha :winkwink:
I think i'm going to write to my baby machine and tell is to stop confusing me, haha
xx


----------



## StonesWife

Raindrops: :rofl: you're hilarious!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Dear Uterus (and possible baby): 

I am getting some signals from you that are befuddling. Sometimes I feel like there is something baby like going on in there and sometimes I feel like there is AF stuff going on down there. Please make up your mind one way or the other, preferably BEFORE dec 31st and preferably in the direction H2B and myself are hoping. 

With Love
Amanda


----------



## StonesWife

You'd think with all these letters our uterus' would have made up their friggin mind already... I'm starting to get excited again. Letting the thought creep up in my head but again squishing it as not to get too excited.


----------



## raindrops009

My OH thinks i'm just being silly, and that i need to go the doctors because of my 'moaning' :wacko:. 
Men should have AF's, cramps, babies just to feel what it's like the moaning sods!

Dear Baby Making Machine,

Make up your bludy mind!

Love you always & hope to see some signs that your working in either way very soon, (ie. NOW)

:winkwink:

xx


----------



## StonesWife

:rofl: @ Raindrops!! I posted a Dear Uterus thread last night. It too is slightly funny. If you girls didn't read it you should, its titled Dear Uterus...


----------



## raindrops009

StonesWife said:


> :rofl: @ Raindrops!! I posted a Dear Uterus thread last night. It too is slightly funny. If you girls didn't read it you should, its titled Dear Uterus...

I'll find it :) Hahaha
I think i'm going to start writing dear baby machine letters every month, maybe then it will decide if it's coming or going. Hahaa
xc


----------



## sma1588

well it seems that were all having the same problem right now. im 3 to 4 days late and dont know whats going on. im having pretty bad cramps like i feel like i should be on my period now but theres isnt much of a period or any other signs of it. im also sick with a cold and im so tired, my boobs hurt and i get a little sick feeling if you know what i mean.


----------



## raindrops009

sma1588 said:


> well it seems that were all having the same problem right now. im 3 to 4 days late and dont know whats going on. im having pretty bad cramps like i feel like i should be on my period now but theres isnt much of a period or any other signs of it. im also sick with a cold and im so tired, my boobs hurt and i get a little sick feeling if you know what i mean.

Hii, i'm from the WTT thread but i wonder from time to time. :thumbup:
I'm in the same situation as you, well except i'm not TTC.. but yeh anyways.
I've had wierd pains, had a cold, and i keep getting that sick period.
Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## sma1588

raindrops009 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> well it seems that were all having the same problem right now. im 3 to 4 days late and dont know whats going on. im having pretty bad cramps like i feel like i should be on my period now but theres isnt much of a period or any other signs of it. im also sick with a cold and im so tired, my boobs hurt and i get a little sick feeling if you know what i mean.
> 
> Hii, i'm from the WTT thread but i wonder from time to time. :thumbup:
> I'm in the same situation as you, well except i'm not TTC.. but yeh anyways.
> I've had wierd pains, had a cold, and i keep getting that sick period.
> Hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...

doesnt it suck? i think it would be easier if i was WTT but then i think i would be worried now im just wanting to know whats going on. i was either hoping for a bfp the day i was lated or having my period so i could start soy isos and of course i dont get either grrrrr


----------



## Fish&Chips

berkeley130 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Berkeley! How are you feeling? x
> 
> I'm feeling fine! Woke up at 5am this morning, but I think because of excitement!!! Have a little cramp here and there- other than that I'm just so happy. My DH said I was beaming yesterday (we found out yesterday).
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I can't stop waking up early either! I then can't get back to sleep as just start thinking about my pregnancy etc. I don't think I've stopped smiling either, I just can't believe how lucky we are. xx

Congratulations butterbaby76, mommy2baby2 and MrzLewis!


----------



## Fish&Chips

im_mi said:


> well, my test this morning was negative and the bleeding is getting heavier as the day wears on. so i am 99.9% sure that i have lost this one too. :cry: thats two in a row. this feels so unfair.

That's awful. Maybe your body just hadn't recovered from the last mc. What does you dr think? I'm so sorry hun xx


----------



## raindrops009

sma1588 said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> well it seems that were all having the same problem right now. im 3 to 4 days late and dont know whats going on. im having pretty bad cramps like i feel like i should be on my period now but theres isnt much of a period or any other signs of it. im also sick with a cold and im so tired, my boobs hurt and i get a little sick feeling if you know what i mean.
> 
> Hii, i'm from the WTT thread but i wonder from time to time. :thumbup:
> I'm in the same situation as you, well except i'm not TTC.. but yeh anyways.
> I've had wierd pains, had a cold, and i keep getting that sick period.
> Hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt it suck? i think it would be easier if i was WTT but then i think i would be worried now im just wanting to know whats going on. i was either hoping for a bfp the day i was lated or having my period so i could start soy isos and of course i dont get either grrrrrClick to expand...

Our bodies like to confuse us, haha
Oh trust me, WTT for me is still full of am i pregnant? am i not? am i mad? am i not? Haha

xx


----------



## tuesday

Hi, i am down for the 27th and the :witch: got me :(

I think i am going to take a break (with no protection) for a while now:coffee: , if it happens it happens. I have found my studies and my social life are suffering, 

ttc is taking over my life :cry: 
I am going to concentrate on my January exams and keeping healthy, and more importantly spending lots of quality time with my daughter.

I hope all you ladies don't have to wait too long for a :bfp: and then a healthy, happy 9 months.

:dust::dust::dust:

good bye and thanks for the support you ladies have provided when i needed it most. :thumbup:


----------



## Drazic<3

Could you pop me on for a bfp please? Fingers crossed for this time. Love and :hugs: all round.


----------



## im_mi

yay congrats to the BFPs! commiserations and support to everyone else <3

well, i saw the out of hours doctor today and he has referred me to the EPU for an early scan next monday. He diagnosed me with an incomplete miscarriage so the scan is more to make sure that everything has gone rather than seeing if anything is in there (although he said there is still hope). i dont think there is hope however because the bleeding is very heavy and i am passing clots and lumps of goodness knows what (sorry tmi).

Honestly? I am so exhausted. I spoke to NHS direct earlier and the nurse said i should wait at least 2 cycles before TTC again and i feel very ambivalent about this. on the one hand i welcome it because i just cannot face going through this again, but on the other hand i want a baby SO much and i just dont think i am actually capable of not ttc :lol: i know when i am ovulating because the CM pours out of me, DH is desperate for another little one too so theres no way we would be able to talk ourselves out of trying.

Im going to make an appointment with my GP tomorrow, and see what she says about all of this. thanks for your support, girls.


----------



## Guppy051708

Praying for you im_mi, i hope everything goes well and that you will be able to start trying again. :hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

MrzLewis said:


> I got my BFP!!!!

Congrats MrzLewis!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedbylife

WELL... the nausea has full on set it. i do not want to eat a thing. yuck... i feel like crap. 

im_mi, i'm so sorry and my family will be praying for you.


----------



## Angel_dust

So sorry to hear about what happened, im_mi :hug:


Well after days of testing ....the :witch: arrived this morning. I was gutted, i thought that with it being christmas i may have been due a special surprise too.

I think i was down for the 20th....I had a lil cry earlier but feeling better now.At least i can have some drinkies on new years eve when i go out!



Here we go again *sigh* I hope 2010 brings us all our BFPs! xxx


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: I hope that the visit to the doctor's goes well im_mi we're all here for you :hugs:
af got me today :(


----------



## Starry Night

im_mi, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. :hugs: Here's hoping that your doctor's visit goes well and you & your DH can get back on the TTC train for the stickiest bean out there. 

blessed, it really seems you're going to be getting your BFP! FXed


----------



## StonesWife

Im_mi I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cheekybint

im_mi, sorry to read what you are going through, i wish you well and hope you have a much better 2010

I'm expecting AF to show today or tomorrow, but no sign of her yet. Still plenty of white cm and very sore bbs


----------



## Starry Night

Two more days until I test again...

This morning I got a strange bit of blood when I wiped. It was bright red, almost orange like when your gums bleed or you bite the inside of your cheek and it was in clear discharge. My AF normally starts as finding blood when I wipe but usually its dark red or even brownish so this was definitely different and freaked me out a bit. It's now been several hours and there hasn't been any other bleeding...not even specks. But my AF has been a bit wonky since going off the pill so I don't know....has anyone ever had such a fresh flow of blood at the beginning of their AF? I have had a recent incident of my cervix being bumped during sex which hurt quite alot so could that have something to do with it too?


----------



## poppysgirl3

no af when i first woke up so tested...it had two freaking lines....then got a couple cramps and went to go to the bathroom and got my af...what the hell? she is bitchy this month too, i feel like i'm getting kicked in the uterus!!!

on to next month...i really thought this was it


----------



## raindrops009

poppysgirl3 said:


> no af when i first woke up so tested...it had two freaking lines....then got a couple cramps and went to go to the bathroom and got my af...what the hell? she is bitchy this month too, i feel like i'm getting kicked in the uterus!!!
> 
> on to next month...i really thought this was it


They say a positive is a positive and can't be wrong :shrug:.
You sure it's not implantation?

xx


----------



## PnutProtector

I'm with raindrops! Are you sure it's not implantation?


----------



## poppysgirl3

PnutProtector said:


> I'm with raindrops! Are you sure it's not implantation?

it's heavy, it's really painful and i've filled a pad in the last two hours...i'm sure it's her...i'm okay if i'm not pg i just want to know that we can after my first pregnancys were so difficult...


----------



## raindrops009

poppysgirl3 said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> I'm with raindrops! Are you sure it's not implantation?
> 
> it's heavy, it's really painful and i've filled a pad in the last two hours...i'm sure it's her...i'm okay if i'm not pg i just want to know that we can after my first pregnancys were so difficult...Click to expand...

The only thing i can suggest is going to the doctors, that's really wierd how you have a bfp and then an af :wacko:

xx


----------



## PnutProtector

that is weird. I would go to the dr


----------



## poppysgirl3

raindrops009 said:


> poppysgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> I'm with raindrops! Are you sure it's not implantation?
> 
> it's heavy, it's really painful and i've filled a pad in the last two hours...i'm sure it's her...i'm okay if i'm not pg i just want to know that we can after my first pregnancys were so difficult...Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing i can suggest is going to the doctors, that's really wierd how you have a bfp and then an af :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i'll just take one last test after all the bleeding stops...and i'll make an appt with my ob/gyn cause i need to make sure i don't have a problem following my e-csection cause i have a scaring condition that causes really deep thick scaring


----------



## im_mi

it might have been a chemical pregnancy hun. would you like me to wait to update yours until you know more of whats going on?


----------



## PnutProtector

51 :bfp: !!

I hope some baby dust floats my way!


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i had a chemical :cry: can u please change mine please


----------



## cheekybint

Well i caved and did another test, would you know it - it was a duff test! 

Am now not doing until after tomorrow!


----------



## cheekybint

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry i had a chemical :cry: can u please change mine please

So sorry to hear that babyhopes10 :(


----------



## blessedbylife

So sorry babyhopes... :( Wishing you the best next month love!

Well, i woke up sick AGAIN! No AF yet, now 4 days late. Got a BFN this morning, but could still be early, so i'll wait and see on the 31st!


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

well the :witch: got me today so i am out this month :cry:


----------



## StonesWife

Babyhopes: I'm sorry to hear that! :hugs:

I hope all this babydust floating around gets to me!! Still no AF. No cramps but some weird almost O pains still going on except they've begun on both sides and I beleive are definately in my uterus not my ovaries. I'm hoping its a good sign.


----------



## cheekybint

Just a quick update: AF has not arrived today! Hope she stays at bay overnight too :)


----------



## StonesWife

Yay Cheeky!! On your way to your BFP!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm so sorry babyhopes10 xx


----------



## PnutProtector

AF is Four days late today!

My nose is getting better. Thank God! I was having a hard enough time sleeping with the weeing twice a night and dreams and cramps!


----------



## sma1588

5 days late now with no sign of AF. took a cheap test the day i missed it and was neg but now im trying to hold out to test but i think im going to get a test and take it in the morning. i have a feeling that it will show - though. maybe its just because i have seen so many of them


----------



## StonesWife

Yay Pnut! We're 4 days late!! My cp is so high I could barely reach it...


----------



## PnutProtector

I forgot to get H2B to check mine last night. :blush: We went to a movie at like 5pm and then went to dinner and I was exhausted when we got home, so I went to bed.


----------



## StonesWife

lol I had H2B check mine a few days ago and all he said was "Yeah its there" :rofl:


----------



## blessedbylife

omg that's hilarious! lol i'm sure if i asked my DH to check mine he's be weirded out and say "umm no that's gross babe." lol


----------



## StonesWife

Pnut I'm guessing yours is looking like ours, High, soft, CLOSED and wet :happydance:


----------



## PnutProtector

ok. i'm gonna have him do it now! brb


----------



## PnutProtector

PnutProtector said:


> ok. i'm gonna have him do it now! brb

well i tried to see if i could feel it first cause he was a little bit weirded out to be poking around in there in a non sexual way. :rofl: and I felt it! It's soft and obviously high cause i could barely reach it. If felt like it was closed, but I could be wrong.


----------



## StonesWife

Pnut I'm sure its closed love! It's always hard to tell. At first mine felt like if you were to roll you fingers in a fist and feel the part where your index finger is rolled and now it feels even more closed than that. Although I'm not a cp checker so I'm not sure what they feel like open...


----------



## cheekybint

All this talk of high, closed CPs is concerning me now :(

Mine is closed but still quite low :/


----------



## PnutProtector

i was reading earlier that sometimes it doesn't raise until a week or so after a positive Pregnancy test so don't fret Cheekybint!


----------



## cheekybint

PnutProtector said:


> i was reading earlier that sometimes it doesn't raise until a week or so after a positive Pregnancy test so don't fret Cheekybint!

Oh good because i've not got a positive on a pregnancy test yet either lol


----------



## koala

Update: I was down for the 12th and after a very, very long 52 day cycle i'm officially out :cry:

Congratulations to all those who got their BFPs and loads of :dust: to those of us who need to hang in there and keep trying till our time has come


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry to hear that koala :( 

Good luck with your next cycle and I hope it's not such a long wait next time!


----------



## StonesWife

Cheeky: as Pnut said sometimes your cervix doesn't rise until a few weeks into pregnancy. I read it can be up to like 8 weeks... No worries love!


----------



## cheekybint

StonesWife said:


> Cheeky: as Pnut said sometimes your cervix doesn't rise until a few weeks into pregnancy. I read it can be up to like 8 weeks... No worries love!

Phew :)


----------



## StonesWife

The good news is Cheeky your cervix is closed. Normally after O it'll go low and open preparing for AF (or so I've read)


----------



## PixieLuv

so AF is now 2 days late....
still got some random period cramps and twinges but not as much as yesterday*fingers crossed for no AF*

good luck to all the girlies who are late! :flower:


----------



## Ray

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BPF's for Xmas.

Af arrived earlier than expected for me, whilst on holiday. 
Decided to keep trying but not going to symptom spot anymore- it's driving me mad.

Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 2010!


----------



## poppysgirl3

im_mi said:


> it might have been a chemical pregnancy hun. would you like me to wait to update yours until you know more of whats going on?

no need to wait...i took a darvicet to make the pain better (i'm not a pill popper it's just what the dr said will help cause she said theres no reason to "make yourself suffer physically when you have enough emotionally")... my ob/gyn said it was another mc...passed something that looked like a goober with a lot of stringy stuff so i'm sure i know whats going on...SUCKS!!! It's better than another eptopic though. 

i have a vertical incision from my emergency c-section and i have a scarring condition that causes the scars to be really deep and thick (they spread further than they should)...and it really hurts...does anyone else have the same problem with their c-section scars? if you do, i'm worried about how bad it will hurt next time i get pg and carry to term cause the streching i can imagine is going to suck


----------



## cheekybint

poppysgirl3 said:


> i have a vertical incision from my emergency c-section and i have a scarring condition that causes the scars to be really deep and thick (they spread further than they should)...and it really hurts...does anyone else have the same problem with their c-section scars? if you do, i'm worried about how bad it will hurt next time i get pg and carry to term cause the streching i can imagine is going to suck

So sorry to hear what you are going through poppysgirl3 :(

I have had 3 c-sections so far, the first being an emergency (mine was horizontal). I did suffer with scarring issues during my 2nd pregnancy whereas by 36 weeks my little girl was getting too big and over stretching the scar tissue on my womb, she was then born by c-section a week later weighing 7.6lb. I had no issues with my 3rd and hopefully will not have any with my next!

As far as i know it's actually quite rare for this to happen and most women can successfully go on to have a normal birth after a previous c-section, i just wasn't one of the lucky ones (all the other half would beg to differ ;) lol)


----------



## Starry Night

Well, ladies....the :witch: got me so I'm out until whenever my next cycle decides to end. :haha:

I'm really OK with this so don't feel bad for me. Being late with BFNs really stinks so now I finally feel like I can try again.


----------



## StonesWife

I'm so sorry Starry. Way to keep a PMA.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

well af is a no show today, and i got what i think is a bfn theres a slight line but only if you look for it. so i think i'm out :(

just have to wait and see i guess.

congrats for all the new bfp's we've gotten.


----------



## Starry Night

StonesWife said:


> I'm so sorry Starry. Way to keep a PMA.

It gives me more time to wrap my mind around the concept of becoming a parent. :baby: I'm so goal-oriented on getting my BFP that sometimes I forget it comes with a baby attached to it! LOL

Really, I'm amazed at how well I'm taking it. I almost feel giddy. Not sure how many cycles this PMA will last but I'll find a way to refresh it once it begins to fade. I have great support from my DH and my closest friends who know we're TTC.


----------



## StonesWife

Thats an awesome way to think about it Starry! I'm happy that you're happy! I think I have also prepared myself for AF and already started thinking about temping and supplements... 

MrsCrabsticke: As the firls say... A line is a line! I would retest if no Af by Friday


----------



## sma1588

same here girls. i live life by prepairing my self for the worst and hoping for the best. this way its always so much better when the good happens and not so bad when the bad happens because i already knew it was comming. "plan for the worst and hope for the best" so i already think the test will show neg but if its pos. i will be in shock


----------



## StonesWife

sma1588: I can't wait to see what happens!! I'm getting excited for the 31st but have done exactly what you have.


----------



## sma1588

well hun im testing in the morning again but i kinda doubt it will be pos. so i plan to test again probly the 31st to. we shall keep each other updated on what happens

good luck!


----------



## StonesWife

Oh goodluck!! I've got EVERYTHING POSSIBLE crossed for you!!


----------



## StonesWife

You'll have to update ASAP!! As soon as you POAS I expect an update missy!! :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

thanx, just read ure other post and sounds like a good idea to get that stuff going when you feel its right. who knows u might not even need it. i have a bottle of soy iso's in my night stand waiting but i may not need them now


i will update you for sure !!!!!!!!!!! i have had a few little twinges todays to its so weird feeling .


----------



## StonesWife

I've got my Bcomplex in my cabinet too.... God I hope I don't need it....


----------



## sma1588

we both need to be taking folic acid though. i have that to but i forget it way more than i should ....ooops thats not good


----------



## StonesWife

I've been taking a prenatal since coming off the pill (firgured better safe then sorry) H2B and I are not careful (obviously)... lol


----------



## sma1588

thats good. that your taking those im being bad with it all at not taking it like i should. well lets hope we can add some bfps to this list!!!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Still no AF overnight :D


----------



## im_mi

updated!! cant wait to see all your bfps tomorrow girls! poppysgirl and babyhopes, im so sorry for your losses.


----------



## PnutProtector

cheekybint said:


> Still no AF overnight :D

me either!! I'm going on 5 days late today. FF wants me to test today, but I'm gonna wait til tomorrow. Give it one more day.


----------



## cheekybint

PnutProtector said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF overnight :D
> 
> me either!! I'm going on 5 days late today. FF wants me to test today, but I'm gonna wait til tomorrow. Give it one more day.Click to expand...

Yey Pnut, 5 days is definitely a good sign! I'm still expecting AF to show up today but everything's looking good so far. CM is still lovely and white, not a hint of blood.

If I can just get through today without her I will most definitely be testing tomorrow :D


----------



## im_mi

you girls are so bloody strong!!!! omg i could never wait until being 5 days late to test. I bow down to you all!!

Im really going to miss running this thread, its been fab getting to know you all :hugs:


----------



## StonesWife

im_mi it's been awesome having this thread to come to!!

Cheeky & Pnut: I too am 5 days late today! NO sign of AF!! 
COME ON BFP PLEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEE!!!


----------



## PixieLuv

3 days late...going to test tomorrow morning


----------



## cheekybint

StonesWife said:


> im_mi it's been awesome having this thread to come to!!
> 
> Cheeky & Pnut: I too am 5 days late today! NO sign of AF!!
> COME ON BFP PLEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEE!!!

Fingers crossed for you!! 5 days is great!! 

Hopefully we'll all get our BFP very soon!


----------



## StonesWife

I'm getting nervous. I almost want to wait to test now...:shock: I feel like AF is just toying with me... AHHHH I AM GOING NUTS!


----------



## cheekybint

Period pains have started :(


----------



## im_mi

cheekybint, cramps are normal in early pregnancy! dont lose hope!


----------



## cheekybint

im_mi said:


> cheekybint, cramps are normal in early pregnancy! dont lose hope!

Thanks im_mi, am actually starting to think i'm just constipated lol


----------



## Guppy051708

cheekybint said:


> im_mi said:
> 
> 
> cheekybint, cramps are normal in early pregnancy! dont lose hope!
> 
> Thanks im_mi, am actually starting to think i'm just constipated lolClick to expand...

Well thats always a good sign LOL
I swear, this pregnancy i havnt been "regular" since the day i conceived LOL 
its either one extreme or the other if you catch my drift. But i welcome symptoms with open arms :flower:


----------



## cheekybint

Well still nothing happening (from either end lol) But the cramps have subsided somewhat and after a quick CM check it's all still "alwhite" in there :D


----------



## Guppy051708

hun, you have to be a go for the month!!!! :wohoo:
CM = GREAT sign!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## cheekybint

Guppy051708 said:


> hun, you have to be a go for the month!!!! :wohoo:
> CM = GREAT sign!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

I really hope so, trying not to get my hopes up (anymore than they already are that is!!)

See what tomorrow morning brings, no AF = Test time :D


----------



## PnutProtector

StonesWife said:


> I'm getting nervous. I almost want to wait to test now...:shock: I feel like AF is just toying with me... AHHHH I AM GOING NUTS!

I know! me too! My cycles range from 20 days to 30 days.... so I might wait it out another day or two.. CD28 today though. They average aobut 24-25 days and that is what FF has been going by, so we'll see


----------



## Fish&Chips

im_mi .. Thanks for doing such a great job! xx


----------



## PnutProtector

Fish&Chips said:


> im_mi .. Thanks for doing such a great job! xx

agreed!! This thread has been awesome for me to come to


----------



## cheekybint

PnutProtector said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> im_mi .. Thanks for doing such a great job! xx
> 
> agreed!! This thread has been awesome for me to come toClick to expand...

Totally agree with every word above

Thank you im_mi :D

Hope we all keep up the chat after we've vacated this thread too!


----------



## StonesWife

Well ladies (TMI coming) just went to the bathroom and found brown spots in my undies, think I may be getting AF soon. I reached inside and it came out clear but not getting my hopes up as I'm 13dpo so the lieklyhood of it being implantation is most likely SLIM TO NONE.... DAMN!


----------



## Guppy051708

StonesWife said:


> the lieklyhood of it being implantation is most likely SLIM TO NONE.... DAMN!

No, its actually VERY likely!!!!!! I had spotting at 11DPOs (nearly 12 actually because it was so late at night). Dont count yourself out yet! 13 DPOs isn't too late, especially when we are talking brown blood. brown blood = old blood. I know a few ppl who didn't get that spotting until about 5 weeks, its just residual, so it can come out whenever it wants.

keep your chin up, ESPECIALLY if your getting other CM!!!! It could DEF, be IB!!! :yipee: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## StonesWife

Really? thanks Guppy! I'm hoping. When I get AF she's come full force and I don't spot I bleed so this is not her (yet) and my cramps start as soon as the first drop of blood leaves my uterus (lol) and I'm still not feeling cramps at all so... And there's still a lot of clear stuff down there... Oh please oh please oh please be IB!!


----------



## Guppy051708

i was just going to ask you if you normally spot before AF! [great minds think alike LOL]
Im like you. I NEVER get spotting before the :witch: Its always full flow and then towards the end i get spotting but NEVER before. 
I bet that was IB! :wohoo:


----------



## StonesWife

Yeah I am always HEAVY day one and then really light all the other days this was just when I wiped and a spot (about the size of a dime or less) in my panties... I keep reaching in to see if there's fresh blood and my finger just comes out clear and wet... Sorry for all the tmi ladies...


----------



## sma1588

wow i feel kinda lucky that i get a little warning before a full flow. i get spotting before then like 2 maybe 3 days of actuall blood then spotting again it seems like its forever but i dont get a big suprise all at once.


----------



## Guppy051708

SMA, you are so lucky!
When i was on the Pill i knew exactly when AF would show. It was ALWAYS the 3rd day of the placebo pill. Always on time. But prior to BCPs and after BCPs i never knew when she would show. It was never on the same day each month and i never had a warning. Ive ruined so many pairs of underwear because of that b*tch! LOL I dont even get cramping before her arrival. nothing. :growlmad:

Oh well, dont need to worry about that for a few more months :cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow, sounds like I am almost like you gals. Except I am on CD 43. I also tried to see if there was more blood and none. and I never spot before hand.. Its at the end usually. My breasts hurt so bad!


----------



## raindrops009

I'M TESTING 31ST STILL!

AF still hasn't showed.


Just want to know what my chances are, i'm 4/5 days late. 
I thought I had my period 10 days before my AF was due, but it was light and really wierd.. think it could of been because i had a UTI infection, i didn't think about where the blood had come from, but i would kind of wee blood and it was really watery (Tmi) that lasted about two and half days.
Could i pregnant? Or am i being silly? Guys i'm proper not worrying but thinking about it a lot now :wacko:

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Some people have spotting when they are pregnant. But could it have been implantation bleeding?


----------



## raindrops009

shaerichelle said:


> Some people have spotting when they are pregnant. But could it have been implantation bleeding?

I've googled it too much, haha.
Think it was heavier than implantation, but lighter than my period :wacko: most of it was spotting though :wacko: xx


----------



## sma1588

Guppy051708 said:


> SMA, you are so lucky!
> When i was on the Pill i knew exactly when AF would show. It was ALWAYS the 3rd day of the placebo pill. Always on time. But prior to BCPs and after BCPs i never knew when she would show. It was never on the same day each month and i never had a warning. Ive ruined so many pairs of underwear because of that b*tch! LOL I dont even get cramping before her arrival. nothing. :growlmad:
> 
> Oh well, dont need to worry about that for a few more months :cloud9:

before i was on the pill i spotted before my period but it was never on time or regular but pretty light, then when i was on the pill i still spotted but never on time with the pack of pills. now im not on anything at all i have 55 day cycles and have spotting for usually a day and a half then heavy the next day then light then spotting. i have to say its kinda nice. but 55 days sucks when ttc. i was nice thogh when i wasnt because i didnt have a period for like a year almost. that would suck to not know when shes comming. i hate getting rid of undies because of that. and there always the nice new ones too!


----------



## im_mi

thanks for your kind words girls, its been lovely getting to know you all! we should deffo all keep in touch!

i am insanely excited about updating with all of your massively humungous amazing :bfp: 's tomorrow! Lets end the year on a high, girls!! :D


----------



## shaerichelle

raindrops009 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Some people have spotting when they are pregnant. But could it have been implantation bleeding?
> 
> I've googled it too much, haha.
> Think it was heavier than implantation, but lighter than my period :wacko: most of it was spotting though :wacko: xxClick to expand...

lol I have google pregnancy symptoms to much!


----------



## StonesWife

im_mi: The :witch: got me. I was down for the 31st....

Thought for a bit it might have been IB then the cramps and flow came. Oddly though its light this cycle and cramps arent' too bad either. On to next cycle!!


----------



## Starry Night

StonesWife said:


> im_mi: The :witch: got me. I was down for the 31st....
> 
> Thought for a bit it might have been IB then the cramps and flow came. Oddly though its light this cycle and cramps arent' too bad either. On to next cycle!!

Take blessings where you can find them I suppose. My cycle is lighter for the second time in a row. I'm hoping it only lasts 5 days as well. I've always had week long,heavy flows and the past 3 years or so have been especially bad--even on the pill--so this gentler AF really suits me. And I'm no longer spending a fortune on tampons....another bonus.

Onwards to the next cycle. Stay away, :witch:!!


----------



## cheekybint

Well no BFP for me this morning, still a big fat BFN.

But hey, still not AF, even after sex last night, and I know I don't test well so I'm still not ruling myself out yet :D

*A quick edit:* I will test again on the 2nd if no AF today or tomorrow


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

no af still now two days late - might test tomorrow and see what happens 

congrats to all the new bfp's, :dust: to all


----------



## SpelmanMommy

i got a :bfp: on the 29th!! :happydance: please add me!!


----------



## cheekybint

SpelmanMommy said:


> i got a :bfp: on the 29th!! :happydance: please add me!!

Yey!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## raindrops009

Testing today hopefully.
Was going to go the clinic at two to get a test but now i cnt get a lift to work, so got to get a bus :dohh:. Duno if i'm going to get any time to go the clinic :wacko:.
I'd buy one, but the world and it's wife will be in the shop, and me being young i'm scared of all the stares i'll be getting or if i'll see someone i know. Might get my OH to go in for one instead :haha:

xx


----------



## lilmissmama

Hello Girls,

I am new to babyandbump, and was wondering if I could join you?? I've been lurking for quite some time, and your posts have been so inspiring. My dh and I have a ds, who will be two next month, and are currently ttc our second child. This is our fifth month actively trying. :)


----------



## im_mi

lilmissmama, welcome to BnB! You're more than welcome to join the thread but its nearly all finished, hehe. There is a january testing thread that's just started (in the Trying To Conceive forum) which I will be moving to (along with other ladies who didnt get their BFP this month), and there are lots of lovely buddy threads in the TTC buddies section :D

updated girls! Pnut and blessed, where are you both?? i want to update with your BFP's!


----------



## Newly_Wed

Can't believe I'm saying this but can you put me down with BFP on the 31st please.


----------



## cheekybint

Newly_Wed said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but can you put me down with BFP on the 31st please.

Congratulations!! :D :happydance:


----------



## PnutProtector

Sorry to keep you waiting im_mi :hugs:

tested this morning. Two BFN. One on frer and one on a clearblue digi. 
Still no AF. CD29 but that's not an unsusal length for me. We'll see if the :witch: shows up in the next few days. If not then I'll test again.


----------



## StonesWife

I have to say I'm excited to keep trying! I thought I'd be crushed when AF showed but I'm quite excited to see her so I can temp and get "back on the horse" so to speak!! Good luck to the girls still trying and congrats to those with BFP!! I'll be testing in Feb most likely with my 31-35 day cycle. Lets keep in touch girls & if you're testing in Feb let me know!! I was thinking of starting a thread like im_mi! She's inspiried me...


----------



## im_mi

yay, congrats newly_wed! :happydance:

sorry about the BFN's girls, hope the :witch: stays away!!!


----------



## im_mi

stoneswife, way to go with the PMA :D thats the best way to look at it! good luck for January hun, hope we all get lots of super sticky september babies!


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

congrats to the :bfp: ladies this month.. here's to a shiny new year!!!
:dance::headspin::loopy:


----------



## blessedbylife

well, turns out i never ovulated, and i haven't for a LONG TIME. I have a cyst keeping me from ovulating on one side... So AF got me... I'm out, not sure if we're going to keep trying.


----------



## Guppy051708

blessedbylife said:


> well, turns out i never ovulated, and i haven't for a LONG TIME. I have a cyst keeping me from ovulating on one side... So AF got me... I'm out, not sure if we're going to keep trying.

:hugs: Im sorry hunni :hugs:
I hope that everything gets straightened out with that cyst. Also glad it wasn't a chemical. Im sure the doctors could help if you wanted a baby hun :hug:


----------



## StonesWife

Blessed: Don't give up! Now that you know whats going on I'm sure with the Doctors you'll be conceiving a LO for lilyann in no time!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Blessed, arent cysts really common though? I thought it either goes away on its own or you can have a procedure to remove it, quite quickly and painlessly? My friend had 2 large cysts in her first trimester and one popped on its on (very painful she was in the ER but is totally fine) and the other they would have removed it surgically but cant b/c she is pregs, but she hasnt had problems since.
all the best hon, hope you get your BFP very soon!
hugs,


----------



## Starry Night

blessedbylife said:


> well, turns out i never ovulated, and i haven't for a LONG TIME. I have a cyst keeping me from ovulating on one side... So AF got me... I'm out, not sure if we're going to keep trying.

I'm sorry.:hugs: Please don't give up hope entirely. Maybe it might be less stressful to NTNP? I'm realizing I'm going to have to go this route for the next little while due to my own unpredictable cycles.

But whatever you decide I wish you the best.:flower:


----------



## cheekybint

I'm out :(

AF arrived this morning 

Oh well, on to next month!!


----------



## raindrops009

AF's still not come, but got a negative hcg stick test thing yesterday. 
Hope you all get your bfp's very soon :D

xx


----------



## PnutProtector

Still no AF. CD30 today. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## blessedbylife

WHOO HOO pnut! maybe this is it for you?!?! 

Everyone, DH and i a have decided to keep TTC! We bought our first BBT and OPK! SOOO EXCITED!!


----------



## sma1588

congrats to all the december girls who got there bfp. 
girls who are trying still- keep your head up you can do it.

as for me i dont know whats going on i keep getting a bfn but im 8 days late today and im not feeling so great, so it could be something!


----------



## acbieri91904

I'm officially 14 dpo or 12 dpo and no AF or BFP's i'm thinking maybe I didn't ovulate or something happened IDK *sigh* 2 more months of clomid and we'll see what happens!


----------



## TaeBoMama

blessedbylife said:


> WHOO HOO pnut! maybe this is it for you?!?!
> 
> Everyone, DH and i a have decided to keep TTC! We bought our first BBT and OPK! SOOO EXCITED!!

Good! I was hoping you wouldn't give up!:flower:


----------



## PnutProtector

blessedbylife said:


> WHOO HOO pnut! maybe this is it for you?!?!
> 
> Everyone, DH and i a have decided to keep TTC! We bought our first BBT and OPK! SOOO EXCITED!!

after 3 BFNs i'm really doubting it now... but i won't rule out the possibility till the :witch: shows


----------



## im_mi

sorry to those who AF got :( blessed, i am SO HAPPY you are going to keeo trying! :D never give up hope darling!


----------



## blessedbylife

I'm really happy that DH is so happy to keep trying as well, this last cycle he was 100% positive i was pregnant, and was in denial and even told to DR. he was wrong! I'm soooo happy i'm on the moon! Now i'm just awaiting my new OPK in the mail!


----------



## PnutProtector

blessedbylife said:


> I'm really happy that DH is so happy to keep trying as well, this last cycle he was 100% positive i was pregnant, and was in denial and even told to DR. he was wrong! I'm soooo happy i'm on the moon! Now i'm just awaiting my new OPK in the mail!

:yipee: that's awesome! 

I have a suggestion that might help with your uncooperative ovaries and guessing weather or not you might OV that cycle or not.

First Response Fertility Test

they are a bit pricey but they might help take out some of the guesswork.


----------



## blessedbylife

hmm... good idea! I'm hooping and praying that the cyst bursts soon, or that i ov from the right side this month!


----------



## PnutProtector

FX for you!


----------



## StonesWife

Blessed I'm soooo happy for you and your DH! And I'm glad the three of us (Pnut Blessed and I) get to stay together!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

So, it seems like there are a lot of ppl who havn't updated us on their status (i.e., :bfp: or :witch:). So whats the deal ladies?? We got any more preggo mamas we should know about? :friends:


----------



## im_mi

one final bump to see if there are any more updates!


----------



## PnutProtector

The :witch: got me. I was down for the 31st.


----------

